# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  ╠♥ ๑۩۩๑ ♥╣ هنا تسميع سورة " يـس"(لمجموعة في الفردوس نلتقي)╠♥ ๑۩۩๑ ♥╣

## فشفاشه_AD

**
** 
*خواتي المشاركات في حفظ سورة "يــس"* 
**  

** 
** 
*الرجاء التفضل* 


*بتسميع الآيات المقرره*  

*وجزاكم الله خيرا* 
** 

** 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## كلمه طيبه

[COLOR="SeaGreen"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/COLOR]
*يس 
والقرآن الحكيم 
إنك لمن المرسلين 
على صراط مستقيم
تنزيل العزيز الرحيم 
لتنذر قوما ماأنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون
لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون 
إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون 
وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون 
وسواء عليهم ءانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون
إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم 
إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام** مبين*.

وجزاج الله عنا كل خير غاليتنا فشفاشة..
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## منوه الحلوه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يس (1) والقرآن الحكيم(2) إنك لمن المرسلين (3) على صراط مستقيم (4)تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5)لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون (6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7)إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهى إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8)وجعلنا ما بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9)سواء عليهم أنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم فهم لايؤمنون (10) إنما تنذروا من تبع الذكر وخشى الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجرا كريم (11)إنا نحن نحيى الموت ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)

----------


## ام نوره200

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يس(1) والقرآن الحكيم(2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط مستقيم(4)تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5)لتنذر قوما ما انذر ابائهم فهم غافلون (6) لقد حق القول على اكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في اعناقهم اغلالا فهي الى الاذقان فهم مقمحون(8) وجعلنا من بين ايديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فا غشيناهم فهم لايبصرون(9)وسواء عليهم ءانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون(10)انما ننذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة واجر كريم (11)انا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا واثارهم وكل شيء احصيانه في امام مبين(12)

----------


## أم خلود248

[SIZE="3"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يس 
والقرأن الحكيم
إنك لمن المرسلين
على صراط المستقيم
تنزيل العزيز الرحيم 
لتنذر قوما ما أنذر أباؤهم فهم غافلون 
لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون
إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي ألى الاذقان فهم مقمحون
وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون
وسواء عليهم أنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون
إنما تنذر من أتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة واجر كريم 
إنا نحن نحى الموتي ونكتب ما قدمه أثارهم وكل شي أحصيناهم في أماماٌ مبين

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يس(1)والقرآن الحكيم (2إ)نك لمن المرسلين (3)على صراط مستقيم (4)تنزيل العزيز الرحيم( 5)لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون(6)لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون (7)إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الأعذقان فهم مقمحون 
(8)وجعلنا من بين أيدهم سداومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9) وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10)إنما تنذر من أتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشرة بمغفرة وأجر كريم (11)إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شىء أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)

----------


## ملاذ الروح

مرحبا أختي فشفاشة .. الله يوفقج ويزاج الله كل خير على مجهودج,,,

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"

يـس (1 ) والقرآن الحكيم (2 ) إنك لمن المرسلين ( 3) على صراطٍ مستقيم (4 ) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5 ) لتنذر قوما ما أنذرَ ءاباؤهم فهم غافلون ( 6) لقد حق القولُ على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7 )إناجعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8 ) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9 ) وسواءٌ عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون (10 ) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرةٍ وأجرٍ كريم ( 11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وءآثرهم وكل شيءٍ أحصيناه في إمامً مبين(12 ) ......

----------


## الخيزران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




" يس ( 1 ) والقرآن الحكيم ( 2 ) إنك لمن المرسلين ( 3 ) 
على صراط مستقيم ( 4 ) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم ( 5 ) 
لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون ( 6 ) 
لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون ( 7 ) 
إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون ( 8 ) 
وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون ( 9 )
وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ( 10 ) 
إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة واجر كريم ( 11 ) 
إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وءاثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين ( 12 ) " 




جزاك الله خيرا أختي في الله

----------


## كـشـكـوشـة

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(يس (1) وَالْقُرْآَنِ الْحَكِيمِ (2) إِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (3) عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (4) تَنْزِيلَ الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ (5) لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أُنْذِرَ آَبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ (6) لَقَدْ حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى أَكْثَرِهِمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (7) إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلَالًا فَهِيَ إِلَى الْأَذْقَانِ فَهُمْ مُقْمَحُونَ (8) وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدًّا وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ سَدًّا فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ (9) وَسَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنْذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنْذِرْهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (10) إِنَّمَا تُنْذِرُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الذِّكْرَ وَخَشِيَ الرَّحْمَنَ بِالْغَيْبِ فَبَشِّرْهُ بِمَغْفِرَةٍ وَأَجْرٍ كَرِيمٍ (11) إِنَّا نَحْنُ نُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى وَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَدَّمُوا وَآَثَارَهُمْ وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ أحْصَيْنَاهُ فِي إِمَامٍ مُبِينٍ (12) ) ..

----------


## روزه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يس (1) والقرآن الحكيم (2) إنك لمن المرسلين (3) على صراط مستقيم (4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5) لتنذر قوما ما أنذر ءاباؤهم فهم غافلون (6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون (7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون (9) وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم (11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكا شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين
(12)

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> [COLOR="SeaGreen"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/color]
> 
> *يس* 
> *والقرآن الحكيم* 
> *إنك لمن المرسلين* 
> *على صراط مستقيم*
> *تنزيل العزيز الرحيم* 
> *لتنذر قوما ماأنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون*
> *لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون* 
> ...


ماشاءالله عليج يا "كلمة طيبه " تسميعج طيب وبدون اخطاء الحمدالله  :Smile: 
يزاج الله ألف خير  :Smile:  ومشكورة فديتج  :Smile: 





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> يس (1) والقرآن الحكيم(2) إنك لمن المرسلين (3) على صراط مستقيم (4)تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5)لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون (6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7)إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهى إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8)وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9)و سواء عليهم أنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشى الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم (11)إنا نحن نحيى الموت ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)


ماشاءالله عليج يا"منوه الحلوة" تسميعج كامل ولكن فيه كمن خطأ بسيط  :Smile: 

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله  :Smile: 





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يس(1) والقرآن الحكيم(2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط مستقيم(4)تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5)لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون (6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون(8) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون(9)وسواء عليهم ءانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون(10)إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم (11)إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيانه في إمام مبين(12)


ماشاءالله عليج يا"ام نوره " تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج  :Smile: 

ربي يوفج إن شاء الله  :Smile: 




> [size="3"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يس 
> والقرآن الحكيم
> إنك لمن المرسلين
> على صراط مستقيم
> تنزيل العزيز الرحيم 
> لتنذر قوما ما أنذر أباؤهم فهم غافلون 
> لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون
> إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي ألى الاذقان فهم مقمحون
> ...


 
ماشاءالله عليج يا "ام خلود " تسميع كامل ولوو انه هناك بعض الاخطاء البسيطه  :Smile: 

يزاج الله الف خير  :Smile: 




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> يس(1)والقرآن الحكيم (2إ)نك لمن المرسلين (3)على صراط مستقيم (4)تنزيل العزيز الرحيم( 5)لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون(6)لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون (7)إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الأذقان فهم مقمحون 
> (8)وجعلنا من بين أيدهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9) وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10)إنما تنذر من أتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشرة بمغفرة وأجر كريم (11)إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شىء أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)


 
ماشاءالله عليج يا"شجون" تسميع كامل بس في كلمة الاذقان خطأ بسيط ..الله يوفقج إن شاءالله  :Smile: 



وبارك الله فيكن  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> مرحبا أختي فشفاشة .. الله يوفقج ويزاج الله كل خير على مجهودج,,,
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"
> 
> يـس (1 ) والقرآن الحكيم (2 ) إنك لمن المرسلين ( 3) على صراطٍ مستقيم (4 ) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5 ) لتنذر قوما ما أنذرَ ءاباؤهم فهم غافلون ( 6) لقد حق القولُ على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7 )إناجعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8 ) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9 ) وسواءٌ عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون (10 ) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرةٍ وأجرٍ كريم ( 11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وءآثرهم وكل شيءٍ أحصيناه في إمامً مبين(12 ) ......


 
ماشاءالله عليج يااختي ملاذ تسميعج كامل وطيب ووالحمدالله  :Smile: 

يزاج الله ألف خير  :Smile:  ومشكووره  :Smile:  




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " يس ( 1 ) والقرآن الحكيم ( 2 ) إنك لمن المرسلين ( 3 ) 
> على صراط مستقيم ( 4 ) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم ( 5 ) 
> لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون ( 6 ) 
> ...


ماشاءالله عليج يااختي الخيزرانه تسميع كامل والحمدالله  :Smile: 

بارك الله فيج  :Smile:  
ومشكووووره  :Smile: 



> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (يس (1) وَالْقُرْآَنِ الْحَكِيمِ (2) إِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (3) عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (4) تَنْزِيلَ الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ (5) لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أُنْذِرَ آَبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ (6) لَقَدْ حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى أَكْثَرِهِمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (7) إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلَالًا فَهِيَ إِلَى الْأَذْقَانِ فَهُمْ مُقْمَحُونَ (8) وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدًّا وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ سَدًّا فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ (9) وَسَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنْذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنْذِرْهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (10) إِنَّمَا تُنْذِرُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الذِّكْرَ وَخَشِيَ الرَّحْمَنَ بِالْغَيْبِ فَبَشِّرْهُ بِمَغْفِرَةٍ وَأَجْرٍ كَرِيمٍ (11) إِنَّا نَحْنُ نُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى وَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَدَّمُوا وَآَثَارَهُمْ وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ أحْصَيْنَاهُ فِي إِمَامٍ مُبِينٍ (12) ) ..


_ماشاءالله عليج يااختي كشكوشه على هالتسميع الطيب_ 

_وبارك الله فيج_  



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يس (1) والقرآن الحكيم (2) إنك لمن المرسلين (3) على صراط مستقيم (4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5) لتنذر قوما ما أنذر ءاباؤهم فهم غافلون (6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون (7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون (9) وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم (11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين
> (12)


 
ماشاءالله عليج يااختي روزه على هالتسميع الطيب :Smile: 

ويزاج الله ألف خير  :Smile:  



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يس 1 والقرآن الحكيم2 إنك لمن المرسلين3 على صراط مستقيم 4 تنزيل العزيز الرحيم5 لتذر قوما ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون 6 لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون7 إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون8 وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون9وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون10 إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكروخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم11 إنا نحن نحي الموتى و نكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين12


ماشاءالله عليج ياأختي ورده تسميعج كامل وطيب :Smile: 

بارك الله فيك  :Smile: 



جزاكن الله ألف خير  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

تسمع الاخت الغاليه الريف 


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيميس(1) والقرآن الحكيم(2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط مستقيم(4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم(5) لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون(8) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون(9) وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم(11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين(12)



ماشاءالله عليج ياأختي الريف تسميع طيب  :Smile: 

ويزاج الله ألف خير  :Smile:

----------


## نسل الصقور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يس (1) و القرآن الحكيم(2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط مستقيم(4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5) لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون(8) و جعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا و من خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون(9) و سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر و خشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة و أجر كريم(11) إنا نحن نحيي الموتى و نكتب ما قدموا و آثارهم و كل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

أعوذ بــالله من الشيطان من الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" يـس~ (1) والقرآن الحكيم (2) إنك لمن المرسلين (3) على
صراطٍ مستقيم (4) تنزيلَ العزيزِ الرحيم (5) لتنذر قوماً مآ
أٌنذر أبآئُهم فهم غافلون (6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم 
لا يؤمنون (7) إنا جعلنا في~ أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان
فهم مقمحون (8) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن 
خلفهم سداًفأغشناهم فهم لا يبصرون (9) وسوآء عليهم 
أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10) إنما تنذر من اتبع 
الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرةٍ وأجرٍ 
كريــم (11) إنا نحنُ نحي الموتى ونكتبُ ما قدموا 
وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في~ أمامٍ مبين (12)

هــالكلمتين أحس الأملاء غــلط، ما أدري أنا جي أقرااااهـــم،
فـ كتبتهم على حسب اللفظ...!!!


ومشكوووووره فشفوووووش، وفي ميزان حسناتج حبيــبتي... :Smile: ...

----------


## ونــة ألــم

انا مشاركة بس ما قدرت اتواجد في هاليومين

ان شاء الله بعد يومين بسمعكم


ادعوا لي  :Smile: 

والسموحة على التاخير

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يس (1) و القرآن الحكيم(2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط مستقيم(4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5) لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون(8) و جعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا و من خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون(9) و سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر و خشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة و أجر كريم(11) إنا نحن نحيي الموتى و نكتب ما قدموا و آثارهم و كل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)


ماشاءالله عليج يااختي نسل الصقور تسميع كامل وبدون أخطاء  :Smile: 

بارك الله فيج  :Smile:  



> أعوذ بــالله من الشيطان من الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " يـس~ (1) والقرآن الحكيم (2) إنك لمن المرسلين (3) على
> صراطٍ مستقيم (4) تنزيلَ العزيزِ الرحيم (5) لتنذر قوماً مآ
> أٌنذر أبآئُهم فهم غافلون (6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم 
> لا يؤمنون (7) إنا جعلنا في~ أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان
> فهم مقمحون (8) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن 
> خلفهم سداًفأغشناهم فهم لا يبصرون (9) وسوآء عليهم 
> ...


فديتج غزالوا تسميعج طيب والحمدالله ولاّ غلط  :Smile: 

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:  ومشكورة  :Smile: 



بارك الله فيكن  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> انا مشاركة بس ما قدرت اتواجد في هاليومين
> 
> ان شاء الله بعد يومين بسمعكم
> 
> 
> ادعوا لي 
> 
> والسموحة على التاخير


الله يوفقج دنيا وااخره يااختي  :Smile: 


ومسموحه الغلا ونترياج  :Smile:

----------


## ***دهن العود***

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((يس*والقران الحكيم*انك لمن المرسلين*على صراط مستقيم*تنزيل العزيز الرحيم*لتنذر قوما ماانذر ابائهم فهم غافلون لقد حق القول على اكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون *انا جعلنا في اعناقهم اغلالا فهي الى الاذقان فهم مقمحون*وجعلنا من بين ايديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فاغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون*وسواء عليهم ءانذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون*انا نانما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة واجر كريم*انا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ماقدموا واثارهم وكل شيء احصيناه في امام مبين)))))))9
ساااااااااااامحوني عالتاخييييييييييير

----------


## ونــة ألــم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يس (1)

والقرآن الحكيم (2)

إنك لمن المرسلين (3)

على صراط مستقيم (4)

تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5)

لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباءهم فهم غافلون (6)

لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون (7)

إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8)

وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون (9)

وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10)

إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم (11)

إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)



حفظنها في ربع ساعة ما اعرف عندي اغلاط او لا 


ان شاء الله بارجع اسمعها مرة ثانية 

السموحة

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ((يس*والقران الحكيم*انك لمن المرسلين*على صراط مستقيم*تنزيل العزيز الرحيم*لتنذر قوما ماانذر ابائهم فهم غافلون لقد حق القول على اكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون *إنا جعلنا في أ عناقهم اغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون*وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأ غشيناهم فهم لايبصرون*وسواء عليهم ءانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون*إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم*إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ماقدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين)))))))9
> ساااااااااااامحوني عالتاخييييييييييير


 
*مسموحه غناتي عالتأخير*

*فديتج تسميع طيب بس انتبهي عيوني على الهمزات فالتسميع الياي* 

*بارك لله فيج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> فشفوشه مبروك على وسام العضوة المتميزة وتستاهلين غناتي
> 
> عقبالنا  
> 
> تراني ماتأخرت بالتسميع بس شوي
> يارب مايكون عندي اخطاء 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> يس 
> والقرآن الحكيم
> ...


 

*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب ريمو* 
*ولا خطأ ماشاء الله*

*وبالتوفيق*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يس (1)
> 
> والقرآن الحكيم (2)
> 
> إنك لمن المرسلين (3)
> 
> على صراط مستقيم (4)
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج*

*والله يحفظج غناتي ويوفقج  والآيه سهله والحمدلله*

*تسميع طيب ولا خطأ بارك الله فيج وبالتوفيق حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الاخت الغاليه

m7d-shraty*




> *****بـسـمـ الله آلرحـمـنـ آلرحـيـمـ******
> 
> يس (1) وَالْقُرْآنِ الْحَكِيمِ (2) إِنَّكَ لَمِنْ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (3) عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (4) تَنزِيلَ الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ (5) لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَا أُنذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ (6) لَقَدْ حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى أَكْثَرِهِمْ فَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ (7) إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلالاً فَهِيَ إِلَى الأَذْقَانِ فَهُمْ مُقْمَحُونَ (8) وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدّاً وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ سَدّاً فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُمْ فَهُمْ لا يُبْصِرُونَ (9) وَسَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ (10) إِنَّمَا تُنذِرُ مَنْ اتَّبَعَ الذِّكْرَ وَخَشِيَ الرَّحْمَنَ بِالْغَيْبِ فَبَشِّرْهُ بِمَغْفِرَةٍ وَأَجْرٍ كَرِيمٍ (11) إِنَّا نَحْنُ نُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى وَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَدَّمُوا وَآثَارَهُمْ وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ أحْصَيْنَاهُ فِي إِمَامٍ مُبِينٍ (12)
> 
> *****آسـمـحـيـليـ فـشـفـشـ لآنـيـ سـمـعـتـ آهـنـيـ بـسـ مـآآآآآعـرفـ ويـتـ آسـمـعـ ويـمـكـنـ آنـآآآ مـآآآآبـطـول ******
> *****آلسـمـووووووووووووووووووحـة******


*ماشاء الله عليج غناتي دايما مميزه بالحفظ

تسميع طيب ورائع ولا خطأ

وبالتوفيق حبوبه*

----------


## MissUAE10

*

بـسـم الله الـرحـمــن الــرحيـــم


يس (1) والقرآن الحكيم (2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط مستقيم(4) 

تنزيل العزيز الرحيم(5) لتنذر قوما ماأنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول 

على آكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7)إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم 

مقمحون(8) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصـرون(9)

سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون(10) وإنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن

بالغيب فبشرة بأجر كريم (11) إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ماقدمو وآثارهم وكل شيء

أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)



*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *بـسـم الله الـرحـمــن الــرحيـــم* 
> 
> *يس (1) والقرآن الحكيم (2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط مستقيم(4)*  
> *تنزيل العزيز الرحيم(5) لتنذر قوما ماأنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول*  
> *على آكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7)إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم*  
> *مقمحون(8) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصـرون(9)* 
> *و سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون(10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن* 
> *بالغيب فبشرة بمغفرة بأجر كريم (11) إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ماقدمو وآثارهم وكل شيء* 
> *أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)*


 
*بارك الله فيج مسو عالتسميع الطيب* 

*ولا ان في بعض الملاحظات بس ان شاء الله المره اليايه يكون تسميعج بدون اخطاء* 

*بالتوفيق غناتي*

----------


## ***دهن العود***

الحمدلله ان شاء الله ابلة فشفش

----------


## الشتلية

*
 أسفه على التأخير فش فش السمووحه حتى أنا ما قدرة أحفظها إله أمس السموووووحه 
... أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ...

(( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ))

يس (1) والقرآن الحكيم (2) إنك لمن المرسلين (3) على صراط مستقيم (4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5)ل تنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون (6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهى إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8) وجعلنا ما بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9) سواء عليهم أنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم فهم لايؤمنون (10) إنما تنذروا من تبع الذكر وخشى الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجرا كريم (11) إنا نحن نحيى الموت ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

يزااااج الله خير فشفاااشه ع النتاابعه
وفي مواازين حسنااتج ان شاااء الله  :Smile: 


والصرااحه ندمت ليش ماكملت ويااكن سورة الدخااان  :Frown: 
بس مريت بظرووف صعبه مايعلمهااا غير رب العالمين ،، 

وان شااء الله اعوض في سوورة يس  :Smile: 


أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يـس (1 ) والقرآن الحكيم (2 ) إنك لمن المرسلين ( 3) على صراطٍ مستقيم (4 ) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5 ) لتنذر قوما ما أنذرَ ءاباؤهم فهم غافلون ( 6) لقد حق القولُ على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7 )إناجعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8 ) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9 ) وسواءٌ عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون (10 ) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرةٍ وأجرٍ كريم ( 11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وءآثرهم وكل شيءٍ أحصيناه في إمامً مبين(12 )

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *أسفه على التأخير فش فش السمووحه حتى أنا ما قدرة أحفظها إله أمس السموووووحه* 
> *... أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ...*
> 
> *(( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ))*
> 
> *يس (1) والقرآن الحكيم (2) إنك لمن المرسلين (3) على صراط مستقيم (4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5)ل تنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون (6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهى إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8) وجعلنا ما بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9) و سواء عليهم أنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم فهم لايؤمنون (10) إنما تنذروا من تبع الذكر وخشى الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجرا كريم (11) إنا نحن نحيى الموت ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)*


 
بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب عيوني
تسميع جميل ولا خطأ

يزاج الله خير والله يوفقج شتليو ومسموحه بالحل فديتج

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> يزااااج الله خير فشفاااشه ع النتاابعه
> وفي مواازين حسنااتج ان شاااء الله 
> 
> 
> والصرااحه ندمت ليش ماكملت ويااكن سورة الدخااان 
> بس مريت بظرووف صعبه مايعلمهااا غير رب العالمين ،، 
> 
> وان شااء الله اعوض في سوورة يس 
> 
> ...


 
ماشاء الله عليج توج مشاركه فالمجموعه وسمعتي على طول

بارك الله فيج والله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم

وتسميعج طيب ولا خطأ

وبالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاء الله عليج توج مشاركه فالمجموعه وسمعتي على طول
> 
> بارك الله فيج والله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم
> 
> وتسميعج طيب ولا خطأ
> 
> وبالتوفيق حبوبه


وباارك فيج ،، ان شااااااااء الله ياااااااااارب ..
ويوفق الجميييييع يارب ..

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> أبله فشفاشه ..لاتروغيني فديتج ..^_^,, 
> انا يديده وبديت احفظ وياكم وان شاء الله استمر(: 
> 
> 
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> يس (1) والقرآ ن الحكيم (2) إنك لمن المرسلين (3) على صراط مستقيم(4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5) لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون(8) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشنيهم فهم فلايبصرون (9) وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفره وأجر كريم (11) إنا نحي الموتى ونكتب ماقدموا وآثارهم وكل شي أ حصيناه في إمام مبين (12)
> ...


 
*يا هلا ومرحبابج عيوني*

*ما بروغج دام سمعتي عالاقل احسن عن غيرج اشتركن وللحين ما سمعن* 

*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع*

*ولا تصححين الخطأ فديتج انا بصحح لج* 

*بس انتبهي* 

*لا تنسين الهمزات مره ثانيه اهم شي مواضع الهمزه فالتسميع عسب ما يختلف المعنى*

*وفي نهايه التسميع لا تكتبين صدق الله العظيم* 

*والسبب موجود ف نفس القسم للاخت طي السنين* 

*وربي يوفقج عيوني*

----------


## فيحانيه

أنا آسفه على تأخير

وهذا حفظي من سورة يس

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يس(1) والقرآن الحكيم(2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط المستقيم(4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم(5) لينذر قوما ما أنذر آباوهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي على الأذقان يقمحون(8) فجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا و من خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فلا يبصرون(9)و سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم فهم لايؤمنون(10) أما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بالمغفرة وأجر كريم(11) انا نحي الموتى و نكتب ما قدموا من آثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين(12)

----------


## ضي عيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يـــس والقرآن الحكيم إنك لمن المرسلين على صراط مستقيم تنزيل العزيز الرحيم لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم في غافلون لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون إنا جعلنا في إعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلي الأذقان فهم مقحمون وجلعنا من بين أيدهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون وسواء عليهم ءانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون إنما تنذر من أتبع الذكرى وخشى الرحمن بالغيب فبشرة بمغفرة وأجر كريم إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ماقدموا وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في أمام مبين

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أنا آسفه على تأخير
> 
> وهذا حفظي من سورة يس
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يس(1) والقرآن الحكيم(2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط المستقيم(4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم(5) لينذر قوما ما أنذر آباوهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مـقمحون(8) و جعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا و من خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم يبصرون(9)و سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون(10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بالمغفرة وأجر كريم(11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى و نكتب ما قدموا و آثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين(12)


بارك الله فيج
ملاحظه عيوني فالآيه الثامنه نسيتي بدل على ( إلى )
ونسيتي ( فهم ) 

والملاحظات الباجيه موجوده وواضحه

ان شاء الله المره اليايه يكون تسميعج كامل بدون و خطأ

والله يوفقج عيوني

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> يـــس والقرآن الحكيم إنك لمن المرسلين على صراط مستقيم تنزيل العزيز الرحيم لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم في غافلون لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون إنا جعلنا في إعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلي الأذقان فهم مقمحون وجلعنا من بين أيدهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون وسواء عليهم ءانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون إنما تنذر من أتبع الذكرى وخشى الرحمن بالغيب فبشرة بمغفرة وأجر كريم إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ماقدموا وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في أمام مبين



بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب عيوني

بس ملاحظه كلمه مقمحون ويلست مقحمون 

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## نظرات حانيه

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يس \والقرأن الحكيم \ إنك لمن المرسلين\على صراط المستقيم\ تنزيل العزيز الرحيم \ لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون \ لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون\ إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الاذقان فهم مقمحون\ وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون\ وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون\ إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة واجر كريم \إنا نحن نحيي الموتي ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين

----------


## نظرات حانيه

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يس \والقرأن الحكيم \ إنك لمن المرسلين\على صراط المستقيم\ تنزيل العزيز الرحيم \ لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون \ لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون\ إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الاذقان فهم مقمحون\ وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون\ وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون\ إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة واجر كريم \إنا نحن نحيي الموتي ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين

اسفه ع التاخير

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يس \والقرأن الحكيم \ إنك لمن المرسلين\على صراط مستقيم\ تنزيل العزيز الرحيم \ لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون \ لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون\ إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الاذقان فهم مقمحون\ وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون\ وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون\ إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة واجر كريم \إنا نحن نحيي الموتي ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين 
> 
> اسفه ع التاخير


بارك الله فيج عالتسميع واتمنى ما تتأخرين مره ثانيه غناتي

تسميعج طيب ماشاء الله ولاخطأ

وبالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## awtar

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
يّس
والقرءان الحكيم
انك لمن المرسلين 
على صراط مستقيم
تنزيل العزيز الرحيم
لتنذر قوما ما انذرء اباؤهم فهم غافلون
لقد حق القول على اكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون
انا جعلنا في اعنقهم اغللا فهى الى الاذقان فهم مقمحون
وجعلنا من بين ايديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشينهم فهم لا يبصرون
وسواءعليهم انذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون
انما تنذر من اتبع الهدى وخشى الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفره واجر كريم
انا نحن نحى الموت ونكتب ماقدموا واثرهم وكل شى ءٍاحصينه في امام مبين

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
> يّس
> والقرءان الحكيم
> إنك لمن المرسلين 
> على صراط مستقيم
> تنزيل العزيز الرحيم
> لتنذر قوما ما أنذرء آباؤهم فهم غافلون
> لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون
> إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أ غلالا فهي إلى الاذقان فهم مقمحون
> ...


 


*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع*

*ملاحظه غناتي مواضع الهمزات لازم تنكتب عشان ما يختلف المعنى*
*وفي الايه رقم 11*

*اتبع الذكر وليس اتبع الهدى*

*وبالتوفيق عيوني*

----------


## مرموم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يس. والقرآن الحكيم .إنك لمن المرسلين. على صراط مستقيم .تنزيل العزيز الرحيم .لتنذر قوما ماأنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون.لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون.إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الأذقان فهم مقمحون .وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون.وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون .إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم.إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ماقدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين .



سووووووووري فشفش على التأخير للمرة المليون ><

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يس. والقرآن الحكيم .إنك لمن المرسلين. على صراط مستقيم .تنزيل العزيز الرحيم .لتنذر قوما ماأنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون.لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون.إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الأذقان فهم مقمحون .وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون.وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون .إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم.إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ماقدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين .
> 
> 
> 
> سووووووووري فشفش على التأخير للمرة المليون ><


 
*مااشاء الله عليج*

*تسميع طيب الا كلمه بالغيب نسيتيها* 

*بارك الله فيج*

*ومسموحه*

*بس لا تتأخرين مره ثانيه عيوني*

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## ام راشد 7708

اخواتي العزيزات اريد احفظ سورة يس معاكم لو سمحتوا

----------


## ...,قمركم,...

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
يس (1) والقرآن الحكيم (2)أنك لمن المرسلين (3)على صراط مستقيم (4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5)لتنذرقوما ما أنذر أباؤهم فهم غافلون (6)لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7)أناجعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالافهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8)وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون(9)وسواءعليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون(10) إنما تنذمن اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشرهم بمغفرة وأخركريم (11)إنانحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ماقدموا وأثرهم وكل شيء أحصيناة في أمام مبتن(12)

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> يس (1) والقرآن الحكيم (2)إنك لمن المرسلين (3)على صراط مستقيم (4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5)لتنذرقوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون (6)لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7)إناجعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8)وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون(9)وسواءعليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون(10) إنما تنذرمن اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجركريم (11)إنانحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ماقدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناة في إمام مبين(12)



ماشاءالله عليج تسميع طيب ولو انه هناك بعض الاخطاء البسيطه :Smile: 

بارك الله فيج  :Smile:  والله يوفقج إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## الحياة***

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم 
يس
والقرآن الحكيم
إنك لمن المرسلين
على صراط مستقيم
تنزيل العزيز الرحيم 
لتذر قوما ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون
لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون
وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون
وسواء عليهم أئنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون 
إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره فمغفرة وأجر كريم 
إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثرهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين ..

ومشكورة أختي فشفاشة .. ما كنت أردي بأن التسميع يوم الأربعاء .. وجزاج الله عنا كل الخير ..

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحم الرحيم 
> يس
> والقرآن الحكيم
> إنك لمن المرسلين
> على صراط مستقيم
> تنزيل العزيز الرحيم 
> لتذر قوما ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون
> لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون
> إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلاَلاً فَهِيَ إِلَى الأَذْقَانِ فَهُم مُّقْمَحُونَ 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب

بس اكيد على غفله نسيتي الآيه رقم ( 8 ) 

وتسميعج بدون اخطاء عيوني

والله يوفقج 

والتسميع ترا كل اربعاء الين نخلص ان شاء الله من حفظ السورة كامله  :Smile:  وانا راح ادز لكم رسايل للتذكير 

ومسموحه  :Smile:

----------


## أم عمار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..اسمحيلي أختي فشفاشة على التأخير في التسميع..
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يس(1) والقرآن الحكيم(2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط مستقيم(4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم(5) لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون(8) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون(9) وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم(11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين(12)

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..اسمحيلي أختي فشفاشة على التأخير في التسميع..
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يس(1) والقرآن الحكيم(2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط مستقيم(4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم(5) لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون(8) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون(9) وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم(11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين(12)


 
مسموحه اختي وان شاء الله ما يتكرر هالتأخير  :Smile: 


بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب ماشاء الله ولا خطأ

والله يوفقج حبوبه

----------


## نسيت الماضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..


يس \ والقرآن الحكيم \ إنك لمن المرسلين \ على صراط مستقيم \ تنزيل العزيز الرحيم \ لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون\ لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون \ إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون \ وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون \ وسوآء عليهم ءانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون \ إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم \ إنا نحن نكتب ما قدموا وءاثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين .. 

أتمنى تقبلوني بينكم .. 

توني حافظتنها من ربع ساعه .. أكيد في شوية أخطاء .. 

واسمحولي على القطاعه ..  :Smile:  ومستمرة معاكم بإذن الله .. دوما وأبدا ..

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> 
> يس \ والقرآن الحكيم \ إنك لمن المرسلين \ على صراط مستقيم \ تنزيل العزيز الرحيم \ لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون\ لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون \ إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون \ وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون \ وسوآء عليهم ءانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون \ إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم \ إنا نحن نحيي الموتى و نكتب ما قدموا وءاثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين .. 
> 
> أتمنى تقبلوني بينكم .. 
> 
> توني حافظتنها من ربع ساعه .. أكيد في شوية أخطاء .. 
> 
> واسمحولي على القطاعه ..  ومستمرة معاكم بإذن الله .. دوما وأبدا ..


 
*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب* 
*ولو اني اكتفيت من العدد اختي* 
*بس بقبلج بدون انسحاب مره ثانيه* 
*تسميع طيب بس نسيتي ( إنا نحن نحيي الموتى و) فالآيه رقم 12* 
*والله يوفقج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*  


*شحالكن خواتي عساكن بخير* 


*اولا مشكورات على التسميع للجزء الأول والي ما سمعت ياريت تسمع*  


*وقبل لا اكمل*  




*خواتي تنبيه**









الرجاء عدم كتابه صدق الله العظيم بعد الانتهاء من التسميع والسبب مذكور ف قسم رتل وارتقي فاتمنى الالتزام* 



*والحين نبدا* 


*التسميع لهالاسبوع باذن الله تعالى*  


*راح يكون* 


*من قوله تعالى فالآيه (13)*  
*وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ*  


*إلى قوله تعالى فالآيه (27)*  
*بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ*  


*والله يوفقكن خواتي فالتسميع ليوم الاربعاء ورجاء خاص عدم التأخر عن التسميع *  


*وهذا موقع لتفسير الآيات المقررة*  


*http://www.islampedia.com/MIE2/tafsir/36yassin.html* 
*بارك الله فيكن وجزاكن الله كل الخير*

----------


## ضي عيني

يسلمو فش فش والله يعطيج العافيه ياعمري

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

الله يعافيكن خواااااااتي الغاليات

وشكرن على متابعتكن للموضوع يزاكن الله خير

----------


## نسيت الماضي

يعطيج العافيه أختي فشفش .. 

حاضر أبله ..

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

الله يعافيج نسيت الماضي  :Smile:

----------


## شجون 99

حاظرين أخيه ما بنتأخر ومشكوره على المجهود الطيب

----------


## ضي عيني

شــــــخبار الحفظ ياحلوااااااات

----------


## نسيت الماضي

الحمد لله .. 

سهله الآيات ..  :Smile:

----------


## ضي عيني

الله يووفقج نسيت صدقج الايااااااات سهله ولله الحمد 

وين الباقياااااااااااااات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

.... :Smile: ....



هيه صــح الآيـــاااااات وللـــه الـحمــد ســـهــله...
بـــس أنا بـــعــدني ما خــلصـــت من حــفـــظــهم..




إن شاااااااااء الله بــخلـــص لــيوم الأربــعاء  :Smile:

----------


## الشتلية

*شلونكم بنااات شلون التحفيظ وياااكم هااا*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*ياريت باجي الخوات المشاركات فالحفظ ماشالله فوق الثلاثين وينهن

بس يوم التحفيظ يكونن هني

 اتمنى انهن يتواجدن بين فتره وفتره 

واطمنوني على حفظكن*

----------


## روح طموحه

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يس
و القرآن الحكيم
إنك لمن المرسلين 
على سراط مستقيم
تنزيل العزيز الرحيم
لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون
لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون
إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون
و جعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا و من خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون
و سواء عليهم أنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون
إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر و خشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة و أجر كريم
إنا نحن نحي الموتى و نكتب ما قدموا و آثارهم
و كل شي أحصيناه في كتاب مبين
و اضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون
إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث
فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون
قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا و ما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن انتم إلا تكذبون
قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون و ما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين
قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لإن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم و ليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم
قالوا طائركم معكم أإن ذكرتم بل انتم قوم مسرفون
و جاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين
اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا و هم مهتدون
و مالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني و إليه ترجعون
ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردني الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا و لا ينقذون
إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين
إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون
قيل أدخل الجنه قال ياليت قومي يعلمون
بما غفر لي ربي و جعلني من المكرمين


و السموحه ع التأخير  :Smile:

----------


## كلمه طيبه

هلا بالحلوات الحافظات..
الحمدلله الآيات وايد سهلة..
وعني أنا أعد الدقايق والثواني..حتى إيي يوم التسميع..
وإن شاء الله باجر نلتقي ع خير..

ومشكورااات ياغاليات(( ضي عيني والشتلية وفشفوشتنا)) ع الإهتمام..
يالله نبقي همتكن يالباقيات الشطورات..

في حفظ الرحمن.

----------


## ونــة ألــم

السلام عليكم

اعتذر عن التاخير عن حفظ الجزء الثاني

كان عندي عذر شرعي

الحين ان شاء الله باحفظها وبسمع بعد يومين او ثلاثة

مشكورة الغالية فشفاشة وربي يحفظج

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*كلمه طيبه

فديتج الله يسهل عليج الحفظ دوم وان شاء الله دوم يكون فيج هالحماس* 


*ونه الم 

معذوره عيوني وان شاء الله اتريا تسميعج بعد يومين او ثلاث 

ربي يحفظج*

----------


## شجون 99

أعمذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون (13) إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم لمرسلون (14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شىء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون (15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون (16) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين (17) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تتنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18) قالوا طائركم معكم أ~ن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون (19) وجآء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم أتبعوا المرسلين (20) أتبعوا من لا يسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون (21) وما لي لآأعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (22) ءأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيء ولا ينقذون (23) إني إذن لفي ضلال مبين (24 ) إني آمنت بربكم فسمعون (25) قيل أدخل الجنة (26 ) قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين (27)

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يس
> و القرآن الحكيم
> إنك لمن المرسلين 
> على صـراط مستقيم
> تنزيل العزيز الرحيم
> لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون
> لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون
> ...


 
مسموحه غناتي

فالايه رقم (4) صراط  وليست سراط

فالآيه رقم (12) إمام مبين وليست كتاب مبين 


وباقي الايات ماشاء الله عليج تسميع طيب فالجزء الثاني من المقرر حفظه ولا خطأ

والله يوفقج عيوني ويسعدج

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعمذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون (13) إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم لمرسلون (14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شىء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون (15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون (16) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين (17) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تتنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18) قالوا طائركم معكم أإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون (19) وجآء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم أتبعوا المرسلين (20) أتبعوا من لا يسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون (21) وما لي لآأعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (22) ءأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيء ولا ينقذون (23) إني إذن لفي ضلال مبين (24 ) إني آمنت بربكم فسمعون (25) قيل أدخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون (26 ) بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين (27)


 
*ماشاء الله عليج غناتي شجون*

*تسميع طيب وماشاء الله قبل موعد التسميع بساعات*

*بارك الله فيج والله يوفقج ويسعدج ويجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم ان شاء الله*

----------


## كلمه طيبه

*اللهم ماأصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لاشريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر.*.

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*
واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون 
إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون
قالوا ماأنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون
قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون 
وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين
قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم
قالوا طائركم معكم ءإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون
وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم إتبعوا المرسلين
إتبعوا من لايسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون 
ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون 
ءأتخذ من دونه آلهه إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون 
إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين 
إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون 
قيل أدخل الجنه قال ياليت قومي يعلمون 
بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين
*
عندي سؤال..
متى بالضبط التسميع؟؟؟؟
مش يوم الأربعاء ولى انا غلطانه؟؟؟
وعادي لو نسمع قبل الأربعاء؟؟

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *اللهم ماأصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لاشريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر.*.
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون* 
> *إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون*
> *قالوا ماأنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون*
> *قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون* 
> *وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين*
> ...


*بارك الله فيج غناتي عالتسميع الطيب والجميل ولا خطأ ماشاء الله* 
*بالنسبه لسؤالج*

*التسميع اليوم من الساعه 3 الظهر وحتى آخر الليل* 
*بس الاخت روح طموحه سمعت امس لانها ما سمعت الجزء الأول ولأنها طالبه مدارس فقدمت التسميع عسب الامتحانات الله يوفقها يارب ويسهل عليها امتحاناتها* 

*والأخت شجون اكيد عندها ظروف اليوم او ماراح تكون موجوده وقت التسميع عسب جي جدمت التسميع بارك الله فيهم* 

**

*المهم خواتي ان شاء الله التسميع من الساعه 3 الظهر يبدأ بارك الله فيكن عسب اكون موجوده*

----------


## نسيت الماضي

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..* 


*واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية اذ جاءها المرسلون \ إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما \ فعززنا بثالث قالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون \ قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا \ وما أنزل الرحمن من شئ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون \ قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون \ وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين \ قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم \ قالوا طائركم معكم ءإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون \ وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قومي إتبعوا المرسلين \ إتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون \ ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون \ ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتكم شيئا ولا تنقذون \ إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين \ إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون \ قيل ادخل الجنة \
قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون \ بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ...*

----------


## أم خلود248

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون
إذ أرسلنا أليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا أليكم مرسلون
قالوا ما أنتم ألا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شئ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون
قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون
وما علينا ألا البلاغ المبين
قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم
قالوا طئركم معك أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون
وجاء من اقى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين
اتبعوا من لايسألكم أجراً وهم مهتدون
ومالى لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون
ءأتخذ من دونه ءالهه إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عنى شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون
إنى إذا لفي ضلال مبين
إنى ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون
قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون
بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين

----------


## منوه الحلوه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
واضراب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون *
إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون *
قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شىء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون *
قالوا ربنا يعلم إن إليكم لمرسلون *
وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين *
قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم *
قالوا طائركم معكم ءان ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون *
وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم إتبعوا المرسلين *
اتبعوا من لا يسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون *ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون *
ءأتخذ من دونه إلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون *
إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين *
إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون *
قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومى يعلمون *
بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين*

----------


## ام نوره200

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون
إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون
قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون
قالوا ربنا يعلم انا اليكم لمرسلون
وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين
قالوإنا تتطيرنا بكم ان لم تتنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم 
قالوا طائركم معكم ءأن ذكرتم بل انتم قوم مسرفون
وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى قال ياقومي اتبعوا المرسلين
اتبعوا من لايسألكم اجرا وهم مهتدون
ومالي لا اعبد الذي فطرني واليه ترجعون
ءأتخذ من دونه آله ان يردني الرحمن بضر لاتغني عنهم شفعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون
اني اذا لفي ضلال مبين
اني امنت بربكم فاسمعون 
قيل ادخل الجنه قال ياليت قومي يعلمون
بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين

----------


## ضي عيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم لمرسلون قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لايسألكم اجرا وهم مهتدين ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون أأتخذ من دونه آله أن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاهتم شيئا ولا ينقذون إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين إني آمنت بربكم فسمعون قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي رب وجلعني من المكرمين

----------


## نسل الصقور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون ** إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ** قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ** قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ** وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ** قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم ** قالوا طائركم معكم أإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون ** وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين ** اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون ** وما لي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون* * أأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون ** إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين ** إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون ** قيل ادخل الجنة قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون ** بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين **

----------


## ملاذ الروح

أعوذ بالله من الشيطن الرجيم..

واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القريةِ إذ جاءها المرسلون ( 13) إذ أرسنا إليهمُ اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالثٍ فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ( 14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيءٍ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ( 15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ( 16) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ( 17) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18 ) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون (19 ) وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى (20 ) قال يايقوم اتبعوا المرسلين ( 21 ) اتبعوا من لايسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون (22 ) ومالي لاأعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (23 ) ءأتخذ من دونه آلهةً إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولاينقذون ( 24) إني إذاً لفي ضلال مبين (25 ) إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون (26 ) قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين( 27)

----------


## الخيزران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*" واضرب لهم مثلا اصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلين ( 13 ) إذ ارسلنا اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا اليكم مرسلون ( 14 ) قالوا ما انتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما انزل الرحمن من شيئ إن انتم إلا تكذبون ( 15 ) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا اليكم لمرسلون ( 16 ) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ( 17 ) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم ( 18 ) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل انتم قوم مسرفون ( 19 ) وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين ( 20 ) اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون ( 21 ) ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون ( 22 ) ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون ( 23 ) إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين ( 24 ) إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون ( 25 ) قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون ( 26 ) بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ( 27 )"*

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

أعوذ بــالله من الشيطان من الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


"واضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القريه إذا جآءها المرسلون (13)

إذا أرسلنآ إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوآ إنآ

إليكم مرسلون (14) قالوآ مآ أنتم إلا بشرٌ مثلنا ومآ أنزل

الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون (15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنآ

إليكم لمرسلون (16) وما علينآ إلا البلاغ المبين (17)

قالوآ إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا 

عذابٌ أليم (18) قالوا طآئركم معكم أئِن ذكرتم بل أنتم

قومٌ مسرفون (19) وجآء من أقصا المدينةِ رجل يسعى قال يا قوم

اتبعوا المرسلين (20) أتبعوا من لا يسئلكم أجراً وهم 

مهتدون (21) ومالي لآ أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (22) 

ءاتخذ من دونه~ ألهه إن يردن الرحمن بضرٍ لا تغن عني شفاعتهم

شيئاً ولا ينقذون (23) إني إذاً لفي ضلالٍ مبين (24) إني آمنت

بربكم فاسمعون (25) قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي 

يعلمون (26) بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين (27)"
....

اللـــهم لــك الــحمـد كمـا ينـــبغي لـجلال وجـهك وعـظيـم سـلطـانك  :Smile:

----------


## الشتلية

*[COLOR="Blue"]** السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته **
أبد تسميع.. [/COLOR]

** أعوذ بالله من الشيطن الرجيم **


واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون ( 13) إذ أرسنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ( 14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ( 15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ( 16) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ( 17) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18 ) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون (19 ) وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى (20 ) قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين ( 21 ) اتبعوا من لايسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون (22 ) ومالي لاأعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (23 ) ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولاينقذون ( 24) إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين (25 ) إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون (26 ) قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين( 27)


*

----------


## عزي قرآني

بارك الله فيكم ان شاءالله احفظ واسمع الكم

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..* 
> 
> 
> *واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون \ إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فـقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون \ قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شئ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون \ قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون \ وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين \ قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم \ قالوا طائركم معكم ءإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون \ وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم إتبعوا المرسلين \ إتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون \ ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون \ ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون \ إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين \ إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون \ قيل ادخل الجنة* 
> 
> *قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون \ بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ...*


*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب*

*اخطاء بسيطه جدا  وان شاء الله فالتسميع الياي يكون تسميعج كامل بدون أي خطأ* 

*يزاج الله خير وربي يوفقج حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون
> إذ أرسلن اإليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا أليكم مرسلون
> قالوا ما أنتم ألا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شئ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون
> قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون
> وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين
> قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم
> قالوا طئركم معك أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون
> وجاء من اقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين
> ...


*بارك الله فيج عيوني عالتسميع الطيب*

*بس انتبهي على مواضع الهمزات حتى لا يختلف المعنى*

*وفالايه رقم (20) كلمه اقصى وليست اقى ( اكيد سقط الحرف سهوا  )* 

*والله يوفقج اختي*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> واضراب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون *
> إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون *
> قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شىء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون *
> قالوا ربنا يعلم إن إليكم لمرسلون *
> وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين *
> قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم *
> قالوا طائركم معكم ءان ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون *
> وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم إتبعوا المرسلين *
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج* 
*تسميع طيب ورائع غناتي منوه الحلوه*  
*بارك الله فيج والله يثبتج حبوبه*  
*وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويسعدج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون
> إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون
> قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون
> قالوا ربنا يعلم انا اليكم لمرسلون
> وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين
> قالوإنا تتطيرنا بكم لئن لم تتنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم 
> قالوا طائركم معكم ءأن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون
> وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقومي اتبعوا المرسلين
> ...


 
*تسميع طيب*

*هناك بعض الاخطاء البسيطه* 

*انتبهي عيوني على مواضع الهمزه حتى لا يختلف المعنى* 

*وفي الآيه رقم (20)* وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل 

وليست وجاء رجل من اقصى المدينه 

الله يوفقج حبوبه ويثبتج

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:
> "واضرب لهم مثلا اصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون(13)إذ ارسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إ ليكم مرسلون(14)قالو ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شىء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون(15)قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون(16)وما علينا إلا البلغ المبين(17)قالواإنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم(18)قال طئركم معكم ائن ذكرتم بلأنتم قوم مسرفون(19)وجاء من اقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين(20)اتبعوا من لا يسئلكم اجرا وهم مهتدون(21)ومالي لا اعبد الذى فطرني وإليه ترجعون(22)ءاتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغنى عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون(23)إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين(24)إني امنت بربكم فاسمعون(25)قيل ادخل الجنه قال يليت قومي يعلمون (26) بما غفرلي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين(27)


 
*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب*

*اختي الغاليه فالتسميع الياي ياريت تحطين الهمزه عسب ما يختلف المعنى* 

*والله يوفقج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لايسألكم اجرا وهم مهتدين ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون أأتخذ من دونه آله أن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاهتم شيئا ولا ينقذون إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين إني آمنت بربكم فسمعون قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي رب وجلعني من المكرمين


 
*ماشاء الله عليج* 

*تسميع طيب ولا خطأ* 

* الله يثبتج حبوبه ويوفقج ان شاء الله*

----------


## ضي عيني

> *ماشاء الله عليج* 
> 
> *تسميع طيب ولا خطأ* 
> 
> * الله يثبتج حبوبه ويوفقج ان شاء الله*


استااااااانست ههههههههههههههـ يسلموو على المتاااابعه خيتووو 
والله يووفقج ويرزقناا وياج الفردوس

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون ** إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ** قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ** قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ** وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ** قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم ** قالوا طائركم معكم أإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون ** وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين ** اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون ** وما لي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون* * أأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون ** إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين ** إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون ** قيل ادخل الجنة قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون ** بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين **


 
*ماشاء الله عليج* 

*تسميعج طيب ولا خطأ*

*بارك الله فيج والله يثبتج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطن الرجيم..
> 
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القريةِ إذ جاءها المرسلون ( 13) إذ أرسنا إليهمُ اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالثٍ فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ( 14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيءٍ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ( 15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ( 16) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ( 17) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18 ) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون (19 ) وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال يايقوم اتبعوا المرسلين ( 20 ) اتبعوا من لايسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون (21 ) ومالي لاأعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (22 ) ءأتخذ من دونه آلهةً إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولاينقذون ( 23) إني إذاً لفي ضلال مبين (24 ) إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون (25) قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون (26)بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين( 27)


 
*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب*

*ماشاء الله عليج ولا خطأ*

*والله يوفقج ويثبتج عيوني*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *" واضرب لهم مثلا اصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلين ( 13 ) إذ ارسلنا اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا اليكم مرسلون ( 14 ) قالوا ما انتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما انزل الرحمن من شيئ إن انتم إلا تكذبون ( 15 ) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا اليكم لمرسلون ( 16 ) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ( 17 ) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم ( 18 ) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل انتم قوم مسرفون ( 19 ) وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين ( 20 ) اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون ( 21 ) ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون ( 22 ) ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون ( 23 ) إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين ( 24 ) إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون ( 25 ) قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون ( 26 ) بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ( 27 )"*


*ماشاء الله عليج*

*تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ*

*الله يوفقج ويثبتج عيوني*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بــالله من الشيطان من الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> "واضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القريه إذا جآءها المرسلون (13)
> 
> إذا أرسلنآ إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوآ إنآ
> 
> إليكم مرسلون (14) قالوآ مآ أنتم إلا بشرٌ مثلنا ومآ أنزل
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج* 

*تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج وجميل* 

*ولا خطأ* 

*ربي يوفقج ويسعدج ويثبتج ان شاء الله*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *[COLOR="Blue"]** السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ***
> *[COLOR="Blue أبد تسميع.. [/COLOR]*
> *[COLOR="Blue*
> *[COLOR="Blue** أعوذ بالله من الشيطن الرجيم ***
> 
> 
> *واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون ( 13) إذ أرسنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ( 14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ( 15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ( 16) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ( 17) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18 ) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون (19 ) وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين ( 20) اتبعوا من لايسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون (21 ) ومالي لاأعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (22 ) ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولاينقذون ( 23) إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين (24 ) إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون (25 ) قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون(26) بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين( 27)*


 
*مااشاء الله عليج شتوله*


*تسميع طيب ولا خطأ* 


*الله يثبتج ويوفقج ان شاء الله* 

**

----------


## منوه الحلوه

> *ماشاء الله عليج*
> 
> *تسميع طيب ورائع غناتي منوه الحلوه*  
> *بارك الله فيج والله يثبتج حبوبه*  
> 
> *وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويسعدج*


تسلمييييين أختي

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
> 
> 
> ((..وأضرب لهم مثل أصحاب القريه اذ جاءها المرسلون.. إذ أرسلنا اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون قالوا ما أنتم الا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وماعلينا الا البلاغ المبين قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم قالوا طائركم معكم أإن ذكرتم بلأنتم قوم مسرفون وجاء من أقصى المدينه رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعو من لا يسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون ومالي لا أعبد اللذي فطرني واليه ترجعون أأتخذ من دون آلهه إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغن عني شفعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين إني آمنت بربكم فأسمعون قيل ادخل الجنه قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ..)) 
> 
> 
>  
> وحبيت أستفسر عيوني فشفاشه لازم نرقم الايات بـ 1 و2 والا 27 
>   
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج تسميع طيب*


*بس غناتي انتبهي مره ثانيه لا تنسين ماوضع الهمزات* 


*باك الله فيج والله يوفقج* 

*وعن سؤالج*

*تبين ترقمين الآيات رقمي حبوبه  بيكون احسن وافضل*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*الله يسلمكن خواتي


لحد الآن الي سمعن نص المجموعه


ارتيي الباقيات الصالحات عشان يسمعن 

والله يوفق الكل*

----------


## ...,قمركم,...

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

وضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون (13)أذا أرسلنا إليهم أثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا أنا إليكم مرسلون(14)قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء أن أنتم إلا تكذبون (15)قالوا ربنا يعلم إن إليكم لمرسلون(16)وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين (17)قالواأ نا يطبرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18)قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون (19) وجا من أقصى المدينه رجل يسعى قال ياقوم أتبعوا المرسلين (20)إتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون (21)ومالي لا أعبدوالذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (22)ءأتخذو من دونه آلهه أن يردني الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون 
أني إذا لفي ضلال مبين (23) أني آمنت بربكم فسمعون (24) قيل أدخل الجنه قال ياليت قومي يعلمون (25) بما غفرلي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين

----------


## مرموم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جائها المرسلون.إذ أرسلنا اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون.قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون.قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون .وماعلينا إلا البلاغ المبين.قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم .قالوا طائركم معكم ائن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون.وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم إتبعوا المرسلين.اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون .ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون.ءاتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون.إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين.إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون.قيل ادخل الجنه.قال ياليت قومي يعلمون.بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين.

----------


## ...,قمركم,...

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

وضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون (13)أذا أرسلنا إليهم أثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا أنا إليكم مرسلون(14)قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء أن أنتم إلا تكذبون (15)قالوا ربنا يعلم إن إليكم لمرسلون(16)وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين (17)قالواأ نا يطبرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18)قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون (19) وجا من أقصى المدينه رجل يسعى قال ياقوم أتبعوا المرسلين (20)إتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون (21)ومالي لا أعبدوالذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (22)ءأتخذو من دونه آلهه أن يردني الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون(23) 
أني إذا لفي ضلال مبين (24) أني آمنت بربكم فسمعون (25) قيل أدخل الجنه قال ياليت قومي يعلمون (26) بما غفرلي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين (27)

----------


## m7d-shraty

******آلسِـمٍـوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍحِـة آدُرٍيًـ آنٍـيًـ يًـآيًـة مٍـتِـآخٍـرٍ 
بُـسِـ گآنٍـ عندي آمٍـتِـحِـآنٍـ آليًـوٍمٍـ 
دُعُـوٍآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآتِـگمٍـ 


**** بُـسِـمٍـ الله آلرٍحِـمٍـنٍـ آلرٍحِـيًـمٍـ 

10]وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ قَالُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنزَلَ الرَّحْمَنُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلاَّ تَكْذِبُونَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلاَّ الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُمْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّكُمْ مِنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِنْ ذُكِّرْتُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ اتَّبِعُوا مَنْ لا يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْراً وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ وَمَا لِي لا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ أَأَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِنْ يُرِدْنِي الرَّحْمَنُ بِضُرٍّ لا تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً وَلا يُنقِذُونِ إِنِّي إِذاً لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ إِنِّي آمَنْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ قِيلَ ادْخُلْ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> وضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون (13)أذا أرسلنا إليهم أثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا أنا إليكم مرسلون(14)قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء أن أنتم إلا تكذبون (15)قالوا ربنا يعلم إن إليكم لمرسلون(16)وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين (17)قالوا إنا يطبرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18)قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون (19) وجا من أقصى المدينه رجل يسعى قال ياقوم أتبعوا المرسلين (20)إتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون (21)ومالي لا أعبدوالذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (22)ءأتخذ من دونه آلهه أن يردني الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون (23)
> أني إذا لفي ضلال مبين (24) أني آمنت بربكم فسمعون (25) قيل أدخل الجنه قال ياليت قومي يعلمون (26) بما غفرلي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين(27)



*ماشاء الله تسميعج طيب* 

*بارك الله فيج والله يوفقج* 

*ويسعدج حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جائها المرسلون.إذ أرسلنا اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون.قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون.قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون .وماعلينا إلا البلاغ المبين.قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم .قالوا طائركم معكم ائن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون.وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم إتبعوا المرسلين.اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون .ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون.ءاتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون.إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين.إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون.قيل ادخل الجنه.قال ياليت قومي يعلمون.بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين.


 

ماشاء الله عليج

تسميع طيب ولا خطأ


بارك الله فيج ويزاج الله خير والله يثبتج ويسعدج حبوبه

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> ******آلسِـمٍـوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍحِـة آدُرٍيًـ آنٍـيًـ يًـآيًـة مٍـتِـآخٍـرٍ 
> بُـسِـ گآنٍـ عندي آمٍـتِـحِـآنٍـ آليًـوٍمٍـ 
> دُعُـوٍآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآتِـگمٍـ 
> 
> 
> **** بُـسِـمٍـ الله آلرٍحِـمٍـنٍـ آلرٍحِـيًـمٍـ 
> 
> 10]وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ قَالُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنزَلَ الرَّحْمَنُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلاَّ تَكْذِبُونَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلاَّ الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُمْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّكُمْ مِنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِنْ ذُكِّرْتُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ اتَّبِعُوا مَنْ لا يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْراً وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ وَمَا لِي لا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ أَأَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِنْ يُرِدْنِي الرَّحْمَنُ بِضُرٍّ لا تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً وَلا يُنقِذُونِ إِنِّي إِذاً لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ إِنِّي آمَنْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ قِيلَ ادْخُلْ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ



ماشاء لله عليج

تسميعج طيب وجميل

بارك الله فيج وربي يثبتج حبوبه

----------


## ونــة ألــم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القريةِ إذ جاءها المرسلون ( 13) 
إذ أرسنا إليهمُ اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالثٍ فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ( 14) 
قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيءٍ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ( 15)
قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ( 16) 
وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ( 17) 
قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18 ) 
قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون (19 ) 
وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يايقوم اتبعوا المرسلين ( 20 ) 
اتبعوا من لايسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون (21 )
ومالي لاأعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (22 ) 
ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردني الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولاينقذون ( 23) إني إذاً لفي ضلال مبين (24 ) 
إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون (25) 
قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون (26)
بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين(27)

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> الغلا 
> علمييني كيف اسوي الهمزه اللي تحت الالف؟؟ هب فوق تحت 
> لاني كنت ابى اسوي والله والله يعلم بهالشي بس ماعرفت كيف يكتبونها بالكيبورد 
> 
> ولج الاجر


 
هلا عيوني


اضغطي على شفت وحرف الغين 

هذي الهمزه الي تحت الالف  :Smile:  


والسموحه

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القريةِ إذ جاءها المرسلون ( 13) 
> إذ أرسنا إليهمُ اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالثٍ فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ( 14) 
> قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيءٍ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ( 15)
> قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ( 16) 
> وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ( 17) 
> قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18 ) 
> ...


 

*ماشاء الله عليج*

*تسميع طيب ولا خطأ*

*بارك الله فيج حبوبه والله يثبتج عيوني*

----------


## فيحانيه

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون(13) إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون(14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون(15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون(16) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين(17) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب المبين(18) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون(19) وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين(20) من لا يسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون(21) ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون(22) ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون(23) إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين(24) إني إذا لفي بربكم فاسمعون(25) قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون(26) بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين(27)

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> 
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون(13) إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون(14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون(15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون(16) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين(17) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب المبين(18) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون(19) وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين(20) اتبعوا من لا يسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون(21) ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون(22) ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون(23) إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين(24) إنى آمنت بربكم فاسمعون(25) قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون(26) بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين(27)


*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع اختي*

*عندج فالايه رقم (21) اتبعوا نسيتيها* 

*وفالآيه رقم (25) إنى آمنت بربكم* 


*يزاج الله خير اختي والله يوفقج ويثبتج ان شاء الله*

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> *ماشاء الله عليج* 
> 
> *تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج وجميل* 
> 
> *ولا خطأ* 
> 
> *ربي يوفقج ويسعدج ويثبتج ان شاء الله*



اللــهم آمييييييييييييييين خيـــتوووهــ،،،،
ويــاااااااااااج يــاااااارب،،، الله يوفــــــــق الجميــع

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيـــــم

واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم لمرسلون قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لايسألكم اجرا وهم مهتدين ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون أأتخذ من دونه آله أن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاهتم شيئا ولا ينقذون إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين إني آمنت بربكم فسمعون قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي رب وجلعني من المكرمين

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيـــــم
> 
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لايسألكم اجرا وهم مهتدين ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون أأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاهتم شيئا ولا ينقذون إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين إني آمنت بربكم فسمعون قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي رب وجعلني من المكرمين


 

*بارك الله فيج عيوني عالتسميع الطيب*

*يزاج الله خير*

*والله يثبتج ويسعدج ويرزقج الذريه الصالحه يارب*

----------


## روزه

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون * إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون * قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون * قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون * وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين * قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم * قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون * وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين * اتبعوا من لايسألكم اجرا وهم مهتدون * ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون * ءأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغن عني شفاعهتم شيئا ولا ينقذون * إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين * إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون * قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون * بما غفر لي رب وجلعني من المكرمين *


والسمووووووووحه ع التأخير 


وياريت يكون التسميع كل مره 10 آيات حتى نحفظ بشكل أفضل ويثبت الحفظ

----------


## أم خلود248

مرحبا خواتي الحين لوين التسميع

----------


## ضي عيني

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون * إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون * قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون * قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون * وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين * قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم * قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون * وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين * اتبعوا من لايسألكم اجرا وهم مهتدون * ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون * ءأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغن عني شفاعهتم شيئا ولا ينقذون * إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين * إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون * قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون * بما غفر لي رب وجلعني من المكرمين *
> 
> 
> والسمووووووووحه ع التأخير 
> 
> 
> وياريت يكون التسميع كل مره 10 آيات حتى نحفظ بشكل أفضل ويثبت الحفظ


غناااااتي متفقين من البـــــدايه كل أربعاااااء نســمع صفحه  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون * إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون * قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون * قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون * وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين * قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم * قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون * وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين * اتبعوا من لايسألكم اجرا وهم مهتدون * ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون * ءأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغن عني شفاعهتم شيئا ولا ينقذون * إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين * إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون * قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون * بما غفر لي رب وجعلني من المكرمين *
> 
> 
> والسمووووووووحه ع التأخير 
> 
> 
> وياريت يكون التسميع كل مره 10 آيات حتى نحفظ بشكل أفضل ويثبت الحفظ


 
*ماشاء الله عليج* 
*تسميع طيب بدون اخطاء* 

*بارك الله فيج حبوبه والله يثبتج* 

*عيوني الروز فديتج نحن من البدايه قلنا كل اسبوع صفحه لان اصلا الايات وايد سهله للحفظ وسوره يس حافظينها  وان شاء الله الله بيسهل عليج الحفظ وبتتركز عدل لان نحن نحفظ ونراجع ولا تحاتين بكون متواصله معاج فالمراجعه عيوني وانتي بعد لا تنسين تقرينها ف صلاتج وف اوقات تكونين فيها فاضيه عسب ما تنسين والله يثبتج والسموحه منج عيوني*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءهم المرسلون (13) 
> إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون (14) 
> قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون (15) 
> قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون (16) 
> وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين (17) 
> ...



*اعرف الريم حفظج ثجيل ههههه فديتج الله يسهل عليج* 

*ماشاء الله تسميعج طيب بس فالآيه رقم (21) يسألكم وليست يسألنكم* 

*وفي الآيه رقم (23) ولا ينقذون وليست ولا هم ينقذون*


*بارك الله فيج والله يثبتج عيوني*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*




*شكرا خواتي عالتسميع الطيب واشكركم على جهودكم فالتسميع والله يثبتكن ان شاء الله على طاعته وحفظه لقرءانه الكريم* 


*وتنبيه للخوات الي ما سمعن للحين ياريت يتفضلن بالتسميع يزاكن الله خير*



*بسم الله نبدأ* 


*الحفظ المقرر لهذا الأسبوع بإذن الله تعالى*


*من قوله تعالى*

*فالآيه رقم (28)*
*وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ*

*حتى قوله تعالى فالآيه (40)*

*لَا الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلَا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ* 


*والتسميع باذن الله تعالى يوم الاربعاء* 

*الله يوفقكن خواتي ويسهل عليكن الحفظ يارب* 

*تقبلوا تحياتي*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

خواتي الغاليات 

هذا تفسير الآيات المقرره حفظها لهذا الأسبوع  :Smile:  

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُنْدٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا كُنَّا مُنْزِلِينَ(28) 
يُخْبِر تَعَالَى أَنَّهُ اِنْتَقَمَ مِنْ قَوْمه بَعْد قَتْلهمْ إِيَّاهُ غَضَبًا مِنْهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى عَلَيْهِمْ لِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُوا رُسُله وَقَتَلُوا وَلِيّه وَيَذْكُر عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَنَّهُ مَا أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَا اِحْتَاجَ فِي إِهْلَاكه إِيَّاهُمْ إِلَى إِنْزَال جُنْد مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة عَلَيْهِمْ بَلْ الْأَمْر كَانَ أَيْسَر مِنْ ذَلِكَ . قَالَهُ اِبْن مَسْعُود فِيمَا رَوَاهُ اِبْن إِسْحَاق عَنْ بَعْض أَصْحَابه أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى : " وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمه مِنْ بَعْده مِنْ جُنْد مِنْ السَّمَاء وَمَا كُنَّا مُنْزِلِينَ " أَيْ مَا كَاثَرْنَاهُمْ بِالْجُمُوعِ الْأَمْر كَانَ أَيْسَر عَلَيْنَا مِنْ ذلك  

إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ(29)

" إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحه وَاحِدَة فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ " قَالَ فَأَهْلَكَ اللَّه تَعَالَى ذَلِكَ الْمَلِك وَأَهْل أَنْطَاكِيَّة فَبَادُوا عَنْ وَجْه الْأَرْض فَلَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْهُمْ بَاقِيَة وَقِيلَ " وَمَا كُنَّا مُنْزِلِينَ " أَيْ وَمَا كُنَّا نُنَزِّل الْمَلَائِكَة عَلَى الْأُمَم إِذَا أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ بَلْ نَبْعَث عَلَيْهِمْ عَذَابًا يُدَمِّرهُمْ وَقِيلَ الْمَعْنَى فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى " وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمه مِنْ بَعْده مِنْ جُنْد مِنْ السَّمَاء " أَيْ مِنْ رِسَالَة أُخْرَى إِلَيْهِمْ قَالَهُ مُجَاهِد وَقَتَادَة قَالَ قَتَادَة فَلَا وَاَللَّه مَا عَاتَبَ اللَّه قَوْمه بَعْد قَتْله " إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَة وَاحِدَة فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ " قَالَ اِبْن جَرِير وَالْأَوَّل أَصَحّ لِأَنَّ الرِّسَالَة لَا تُسَمَّى جُنْدًا . قَالَ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ بَعَثَ اللَّه تَعَالَى إِلَيْهِمْ جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام فَأَخَذَ بِعِضَادَتَيْ بَاب بَلَدهمْ ثُمَّ صَاحَ فِيهِمْ صَيْحَة وَاحِدَة فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ عَنْ آخِرهمْ لَمْ يَبْقَ فِيهِمْ رُوح تَتَرَدَّد فِي جَسَد وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ عَنْ كَثِير مِنْ السَّلَف أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَة هِيَ أَنْطَاكِيَّة وَأَنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ الثَّلَاثَة كَانُوا رُسُلًا مِنْ عِنْد الْمَسِيح عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام كَمَا نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ قَتَادَة وَغَيْره وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَمْ يُذْكَر عَنْ وَاحِد مِنْ مُتَأَخِّرِي الْمُفَسِّرِينَ غَيْره وَفِي ذَلِكَ نَظَر مِنْ وُجُوه " أَحَدهَا " أَنَّ ظَاهِر الْقِصَّة يَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ كَانُوا رُسُل اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لَا مِنْ جِهَة الْمَسِيح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : " إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ اِثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ - إِلَى أَنْ قَالُوا - رَبّنَا يَعْلَم إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلَّا الْبَلَاغ الْمُبِين " وَلَوْ كَانَ هَؤُلَاءِ مِنْ الْحَوَارِيِّينَ لَقَالُوا عِبَارَة تُنَاسِب أَنَّهُمْ مِنْ عِنْد الْمَسِيح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَاَللَّه تَعَالَى أَعْلَم ثُمَّ لَوْ كَانُوا رُسُل الْمَسِيح لَمَا قَالُوا لَهُمْ " إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَر مِثْلنَا " الثَّانِي " أَنَّ أَهْل أَنْطَاكِيَّة آمَنُوا بِرُسُلِ الْمَسِيح إِلَيْهِمْ وَكَانُوا أَوَّل مَدِينَة آمَنَتْ بِالْمَسِيحِ وَلِهَذَا كَانَتْ عِنْد النَّصَارَى إِحْدَى الْمَدَائِن الْأَرْبَعَة اللَّاتِي فِيهِنَّ بَتَارِكَة وَهُنَّ الْقُدْس لِأَنَّهَا بَلَد الْمَسِيح وَأَنْطَاكِيَّة لِأَنَّهَا أَوَّل بَلْدَة آمَنَتْ بِالْمَسِيحِ عَنْ آخِر أَهْلهَا وَالْإِسْكَنْدَرِيَّة لِأَنَّ فِيهَا اِصْطَلَحُوا عَلَى اِتِّخَاذ الْبَتَارِكَة وَالْمَطَارِنَة وَالْأَسَاقِفَة وَالْقَسَاوِسَة وَالشَّمَامِسَة وَالرَّهَابِين . ثُمَّ رُومِيَّة لِأَنَّهَا مَدِينَة الْمَلِك قُسْطَنْطِين الَّذِي نَصَرَ دِينهمْ وَأَوْطَدَهُ وَلَمَّا اِبْتَنَى الْقُسْطَنْطِينِيَّة نَقَلُوا الْبَتْرَك مِنْ رُومِيَّة إِلَيْهَا كَمَا ذَكَرَهُ غَيْر وَاحِد مِمَّنْ ذَكَرَ تَوَارِيخهمْ كَسَعِيدِ بْن بِطْرِيق وَغَيْره مِنْ أَهْل الْكِتَاب وَالْمُسْلِمِينَ فَإِذَا تَقَرَّرَ أَنَّ أَنْطَاكِيَّة أَوَّل مَدِينَة آمَنَتْ فَأَهْل هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَة ذَكَرَ اللَّه تَعَالَى أَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُوا رُسُله وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَهُمْ بِصَيْحَةٍ وَاحِدَة أَخَمَدَتْهُمْ وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . " الثَّالِث " أَنَّ قِصَّة أَنْطَاكِيَّة مَعَ الْحَوَارِيِّينَ أَصْحَاب الْمَسِيح بَعْد نُزُول التَّوْرَاة وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ أَبُو سَعِيد الْخُدْرِيّ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ وَغَيْر وَاحِد مِنْ السَّلَف أَنَّ اللَّه تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى بَعْد إِنْزَاله التَّوْرَاة لَمْ يُهْلِك أُمَّة مِنْ الْأُمَم عَنْ آخِرهمْ بِعَذَابٍ يَبْعَثهُ عَلَيْهِمْ بَلْ أَمَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بَعْد ذَلِكَ بِقِتَالِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ذَكَرُوهُ عِنْد قَوْله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى :" وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَاب مِنْ بَعْد مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُون الْأُولَى " فَعَلَى هَذَا يَتَعَيَّن أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَة الْمَذْكُورَة فِي الْقُرْآن قَرْيَة أُخْرَى غَيْر أَنْطَاكِيَّة كَمَا أَطْلَقَ ذَلِكَ غَيْر وَاحِد مِنْ السَّلَف أَيْضًا أَوْ تَكُون أَنْطَاكِيَّة إِنْ كَانَ لَفْظهَا مَحْفُوظًا فِي هَذِهِ الْقِصَّة مَدِينَة أُخْرَى غَيْر هَذِهِ الْمَشْهُورَة الْمَعْرُوفَة فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ لَمْ يُعْرَف أَنَّهَا أُهْلِكَتْ لَا فِي الْمِلَّة النَّصْرَانِيَّة وَلَا قَبْل ذَلِكَ وَاَللَّه سُبْحَانه وَتَعَالَى أَعْلَم فَأَمَّا الْحَدِيث الَّذِي رَوَاهُ الْحَافِظ أَبُو الْقَاسِم الطَّبَرَانِيّ حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْن بْن إِسْحَاق التُّسْتَرِيّ حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْن بْن أَبِي السَّرِيّ الْعَسْقَلَانِيّ حَدَّثَنَا حُسَيْن الْأَشْقَر حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن عُيَيْنَةَ عَنْ اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح عَنْ مُجَاهِد عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " السَّبَق ثَلَاثَة : فَالسَّابِق إِلَى مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام يُوشَع بْن نُون وَالسَّابِق إِلَى عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام صَاحِب يس وَالسَّابِق إِلَى مُحَمَّد صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَالِب رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ " فَإِنَّهُ حَدِيث مُنْكَر لَا يُعْرَف إِلَّا مِنْ طَرِيق حُسَيْن الْأَشْقَر وَهُوَ شِيعِيّ مَتْرُوك وَاَللَّه سُبْحَانه وَتَعَالَى أَعْلَم بِالصَّوَابِ . 

يَا حَسْرَةً عَلَى الْعِبَادِ مَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا كَانُوا بِهِ(30) 
قَالَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَلْحَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى : " يَا حَسْرَة عَلَى الْعِبَاد " أَيْ يَا وَيْل الْعِبَاد وَقَالَ قَتَادَة " يَا حَسْرَة عَلَى الْعِبَاد " أَيْ يَا حَسْرَة الْعِبَاد عَلَى أَنْفُسهمْ عَلَى مَا ضَيَّعَتْ مِنْ أَمْر اللَّه وَفَرَّطَتْ فِي جَنْب اللَّه وَفِي بَعْض الْقِرَاءَات " يَا حَسْرَة الْعِبَاد عَلَى أَنْفُسهَا " وَمَعْنَى هَذَا يَا حَسْرَتهمْ وَنَدَامَتهمْ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة إِذَا عَايَنُوا الْعَذَاب كَيْفَ كَذَّبُوا رُسُل اللَّه وَخَالَفُوا أَمْر اللَّه فَإِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا فِي الدَّار الدُّنْيَا الْمُكَذِّبُونَ مِنْهُمْ " مَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ رَسُول إِلَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ " أَيْ يُكَذِّبُونَهُ وَيَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ وَيَجْحَدُونَ مَا أُرْسِلَ بِهِ مِنْ الْحَقّ . 


أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ لَا يَرْجِعُونَ(31) 

ثُمَّ قَالَ تَعَالَى : " أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلهمْ مِنْ الْقُرُون أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ لَا يَرْجِعُونَ " أَيْ أَلَمْ يَتَّعِظُوا بِمَنْ أَهْلَكَ اللَّه قَبْلهمْ مِنْ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ لِلرُّسُلِ كَيْفَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ إِلَى هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا كَرَّة وَلَا رَجْعَة وَلَمْ يَكُنْ الْأَمْر كَمَا زَعَمَ كَثِير مِنْ جَهَلَتهمْ وَفَجَرَتهمْ مِنْ قَوْلهمْ " إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا حَيَاتنَا الدُّنْيَا نَمُوت وَنَحْيَا " وَهُمْ الْقَائِلُونَ بِالدَّوْرِ مِنْ الدُّهْرِيَّة وَهُمْ الَّذِينَ يَعْتَقِدُونَ جَهْلًا مِنْهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ يَعُودُونَ إِلَى الدُّنْيَا كَمَا كَانُوا فِيهَا فَرَدَّ اللَّه تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى عَلَيْهِمْ بَاطِلهمْ فَقَالَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى " أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلهمْ مِنْ الْقُرُون أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ لَا يَرْجِعُونَ " . 

وَإِنْ كُلٌّ لَمَّا جَمِيعٌ لَدَيْنَا مُحْضَرُونَ(32) 

وَقَوْله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " وَإِنْ كُلّ لَمَّا جَمِيع لَدَيْنَا مُحْضَرُونَ " أَيْ وَإِنَّ جَمِيع الْأُمَم الْمَاضِيَة وَالْآتِيَة سَتُحْضَرُ لِلْحِسَابِ يَوْم الْقِيَام بَيْن يَدَيْ اللَّه جَلَّ وَعَلَا فَيُجَازِيهِمْ بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ كُلّهَا خَيْرهَا وَشَرّهَا وَمَعْنَى هَذِهِ كَقَوْلِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا " وَإِنَّ كُلًّا لَمَّا لَيُوَفِّيَنَّهُمْ رَبّك أَعْمَالهمْ " وَقَدْ اِخْتَلَفَ الْقُرَّاء فِي أَدَاء هَذَا الْحَرْف فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَرَأَ " وَإِنْ كُلّ لَمَا " بِالتَّخْفِيفِ فَعِنْده أَنَّ إِنْ لِلْإِثْبَاتِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ شَدَّدَ " لَمَّا " وَجَعَلَ إِنْ نَافِيَة وَلَمَّا بِمَعْنَى إِلَّا تَقْدِيره وَمَا كُلّ إِلَّا جَمِيع لَدَيْنَا مُحْضَرُونَ وَمَعْنَى الْقِرَاءَتَيْنِ وَاحِد وَاَللَّه سُبْحَانه وَتَعَالَى أَعْلَم . 

وَآيَةٌ لَهُمُ الْأَرْضُ الْمَيْتَةُ أَحْيَيْنَاهَا وَأَخْرَجْنَا مِنْهَا حَبًّا فَمِنْهُ يَأْكُلُونَ(33) 

يَقُول تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى " وَآيَة لَهُمْ " أَيْ دَلَالَة لَهُمْ عَلَى وُجُود الصَّانِع وَقُدْرَته التَّامَّة وَإِحْيَائِهِ الْمَوْتَى " الْأَرْض الْمَيْتَة " أَيْ إِذَا كَانَتْ مَيْتَة هَامِدَة لَا شَيْء فِيهَا مِنْ النَّبَات فَإِذَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّه تَعَالَى عَلَيْهَا الْمَاء اِهْتَزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ وَأَنْبَتَتْ مِنْ كُلّ زَوْج بَهِيج وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : " أَحْيَيْنَاهَا وَأَخْرَجْنَا مِنْهَا حَبًّا فَمِنْهُ يَأْكُلُونَ " أَيْ جَعَلْنَا رِزْقًا لَهُمْ وَلِأَنْعَامِهِمْ . 

وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا جَنَّاتٍ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ وَفَجَّرْنَا فِيهَا مِنَ الْعُيُونِ(34) 

" أَيْ جَعَلْنَا فِيهَا أَنْهَارًا سَارِحَة فِي أَمْكِنَة يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهَا . 


لِيَأْكُلُوا مِنْ ثَمَرِهِ وَمَا عَمِلَتْهُ أَيْدِيهِمْ أَفَلَا يَشْكُرُونَ(35) 

لِيَأْكُلُوا مِنْ ثَمَره " ; لَمَّا اِمْتَنَّ عَلَى خَلْقه بِإِيجَادِ الزُّرُوع لَهُمْ عَطَفَ بِذِكْرِ الثِّمَار وَتَنَوُّعهَا وَأَصْنَافهَا وَقَوْله جَلَّ وَعَلَا " وَمَا عَمِلَتْهُ أَيْدِيهمْ " أَيْ وَمَا ذَاكَ كُلّه إِلَّا مِنْ رَحْمَة اللَّه تَعَالَى بِهِمْ لَا بِسَعْيِهِمْ وَلَا كَدّهمْ وَلَا بِحَوْلِهِمْ وَقُوَّتهمْ قَالَهُ اِبْن عَبَّاس رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا وَقَتَادَة وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " أَفَلَا يَشْكُرُونَ " أَيْ فَهَلَّا يَشْكُرُونَهُ عَلَى مَا أَنْعَمَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ هَذِهِ النِّعَم الَّتِي لَا تُعَدّ وَلَا تُحْصَى وَاخْتَارَ اِبْن جَرِير - بَلْ جَزَمَ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَحْكِ غَيْره إِلَّا اِحْتِمَالًا - أَنَّ مَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى : " وَمَا عَمِلَتْهُ أَيْدِيهمْ " بِمَعْنَى الَّذِي تَقْدِيره لِيَأْكُلُوا مِنْ ثَمَره وَمِمَّا عَمِلَتْهُ أَيْدِيهمْ أَيْ غَرَسُوهُ وَنَصَبُوهُ قَالَ وَهِيَ كَذَلِكَ فِي قِرَاءَة اِبْن مَسْعُود رَضِيَ اللَّه تَعَالَى عَنْهُ " لِيَأْكُلُوا مِنْ ثَمَره وَمِمَّا عَمِلَتْهُ أَيْدِيهمْ أَفَلَا يَشْكُرُونَ " . 

سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ الْأَرْضُ وَمِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَمِمَّا لَا يَعْلَمُونَ(36) 

ثُمَّ قَالَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى " سُبْحَان الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاج كُلّهَا مِمَّا تُنْبِت الْأَرْض " أَيْ مِنْ زُرُوع وَثِمَار وَنَبَات " وَمِنْ أَنْفُسهمْ " فَجَعَلَهُمْ ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى " وَمِمَّا لَا يَعْلَمُونَ " أَيْ مِنْ مَخْلُوقَات شَتَّى لَا يَعْرِفُونَهَا كَمَا قَالَ جَلَّتْ عَظَمَته " وَمِنْ كُلّ شَيْء خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ " . 

وَآيَةٌ لَهُمُ اللَّيْلُ نَسْلَخُ مِنْهُ النَّهَارَ فَإِذَا هُمْ مُظْلِمُونَ(37) 

يَقُول تَعَالَى وَمِنْ الدَّلَالَة لَهُمْ عَلَى قُدْرَته تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى الْعَظِيمَة خَلْق اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار هَذَا بِظَلَامِهِ وَهَذَا بِضِيَائِهِ وَجَعْلُهُمَا يَتَعَاقَبَانِ يَجِيء هَذَا فَيَذْهَب هَذَا وَيَذْهَب هَذَا فَيَجِيء هَذَا كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : " يُغْشِي اللَّيْل النَّهَار يَطْلُبهُ حَثِيثًا " وَلِهَذَا قَالَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ هَهُنَا " وَآيَة لَهُمْ اللَّيْل نَسْلَخ مِنْهُ النَّهَار " أَيْ نَصْرِمهُ مِنْهُ فَيَذْهَب فَيُقْبِل اللَّيْل وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى " فَإِذَا هُمْ مُظْلِمُونَ " كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيث " إِذَا أَقْبَلَ اللَّيْل مِنْ هَهُنَا وَأَدْبَرَ النَّهَار مِنْ هَهُنَا وَغَرَبَتْ الشَّمْس فَقَدْ أَفْطَرَ الصَّائِم " هَذَا هُوَ الظَّاهِر مِنْ الْآيَة وَزَعَمَ قَتَادَة أَنَّهَا كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " يُولِج اللَّيْل فِي النَّهَار وَيُولِج النَّهَار فِي اللَّيْل " وَقَدْ ضَعَّفَ اِبْن جَرِير قَوْل قَتَادَة هَهُنَا وَقَالَ إِنَّمَا مَعْنَى الْإِيلَاج الْأَخْذ مِنْ هَذَا فِي هَذَا وَلَيْسَ هَذَا مُرَادًا فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَة وَهَذَا الَّذِي قَالَهُ اِبْن جَرِير حَقّ . 



وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ(38) 

وَقَوْله جَلَّ جَلَاله " وَالشَّمْس تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِير الْعَزِيز الْعَلِيم " فِي مَعْنَى قَوْله " لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا " قَوْلَانِ أَحَدهمَا أَنَّ الْمُرَاد مُسْتَقَرّهَا الْمَكَانِيّ وَهُوَ تَحْت الْعَرْش مِمَّا يَلِي الْأَرْض فِي ذَلِكَ الْجَانِب وَهِيَ أَيْنَمَا كَانَتْ فَهِيَ تَحْت الْعَرْش وَجَمِيع الْمَخْلُوقَات لِأَنَّهُ سَقْفهَا وَلَيْسَ بِكُرَةٍ كَمَا يَزْعُمهُ كَثِير مِنْ أَرْبَاب الْهَيْئَة وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ قُبَّة ذَات قَوَائِم تَحْمِلهُ الْمَلَائِكَة وَهُوَ فَوْق الْعَالَم مِمَّا يَلِي رُءُوس النَّاس فَالشَّمْس إِذَا كَانَتْ فِي قُبَّة الْفَلَك وَقْت الظَّهِيرَة تَكُون أَقْرَب مَا تَكُون إِلَى الْعَرْش فَإِذَا اِسْتَدَارَتْ فِي فَلَكهَا الرَّابِع إِلَى مُقَابَلَة هَذَا الْمَقَام وَهُوَ وَقْت نِصْف اللَّيْل صَارَتْ أَبْعَد مَا تَكُون إِلَى الْعَرْش فَحِينَئِذٍ تَسْجُد وَتَسْتَأْذِن فِي الطُّلُوع كَمَا جَاءَتْ بِذَلِكَ الْأَحَادِيث قَالَ الْبُخَارِيّ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو نُعَيْم حَدَّثَنَا الْأَعْمَش عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيم التَّيْمِيّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي ذَرّ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ قَالَ : كُنْت مَعَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْمَسْجِد عِنْد غُرُوب الشَّمْس فَقَالَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " يَا أَبَا ذَرّ أَتَدْرِي أَيْنَ تَغْرُب الشَّمْس ؟ " قُلْت اللَّه وَرَسُوله أَعْلَم قَالَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . " فَإِنَّهَا تَذْهَب حَتَّى تَسْجُد تَحْت الْعَرْش فَذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى : " وَالشَّمْس تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِير الْعَزِيز الْعَلِيم " حَدَّثَنَا عَبْد اللَّه بْن الزُّبَيْر الْحُمَيْدِيّ حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيع عَنْ الْأَعْمَش عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيم التَّيْمِيّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي ذَرّ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ قَالَ : سَأَلْت رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ قَوْله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى : " وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا " قَالَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " مُسْتَقَرُّهَا تَحْت الْعَرْش " هَكَذَا أَوْرَدَهُ هَهُنَا وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَهُ فِي أَمَاكِن مُتَعَدِّدَة وَرَوَاهُ بَقِيَّة الْجَمَاعَة إِلَّا اِبْن مَاجَهْ مِنْ طُرُق عَنْ الْأَعْمَش بِهِ وَقَالَ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن عُبَيْد عَنْ الْأَعْمَش عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيم التَّيْمِيّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي ذَرّ قَالَ كُنْت مَعَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْمَسْجِد حِين غَرَبَتْ الشَّمْس فَقَالَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " يَا أَبَا ذَرّ أَتَدْرِي أَيْنَ تَذْهَب الشَّمْس ؟ " قُلْت اللَّه وَرَسُوله أَعْلَم قَالَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " فَإِنَّهَا تَذْهَب حَتَّى تَسْجُد بَيْن يَدَيْ رَبّهَا عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَتَسْتَأْذِن فِي الرُّجُوع فَيُؤْذَن لَهَا وَكَأَنَّهَا قَدْ قِيلَ لَهَا اِرْجِعِي مِنْ حَيْثُ جِئْت فَتَرْجِع إِلَى مَطْلِعهَا وَذَلِكَ مُسْتَقَرّهَا " ثُمَّ قَرَأَ " وَالشَّمْس تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا " قَالَ سُفْيَان الثَّوْرِيّ عَنْ الْأَعْمَش عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيم التَّيْمِيّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي ذَرّ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَبِي ذَرّ حِين غَرَبَتْ الشَّمْس " أَتَدْرِي أَيْنَ تَذْهَب ؟ " قُلْت اللَّه وَرَسُوله أَعْلَم قَالَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " فَإِنَّهَا تَذْهَب حَتَّى تَسْجُد تَحْت الْعَرْش فَتَسْتَأْذِن فَيُؤْذَن لَهَا وَيُوشِك أَنْ تَسْجُد فَلَا يُقْبَل مِنْهَا وَتَسْتَأْذِن فَلَا يُؤْذَن لَهَا وَيُقَال لَهَا اِرْجِعِي مِنْ حَيْثُ جِئْت فَتَطْلُع مِنْ مَغْرِبهَا فَذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى : " وَالشَّمْس تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِير الْعَزِيز الْعَلِيم " . وَقَالَ عَبْد الرَّزَّاق أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَر عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاق عَنْ وَهْب بْن جَابِر عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن عَمْرو رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا قَالَ فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى : " وَالشَّمْس تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا " قَالَ إِنَّ الشَّمْس تَطْلُع فَتَرُدّهَا ذُنُوب بَنِي آدَم حَتَّى إِذَا غَرَبَتْ سَلَّمَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ وَاسْتَأْذَنَتْ فَيُؤْذَن لَهَا حَتَّى إِذَا كَانَ يَوْم غَرَبَتْ فَسَلَّمَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ وَاسْتَأْذَنَتْ فَلَا يُؤْذَن لَهَا فَتَقُول إِنَّ الْمَسِير بَعِيد وَإِنِّي إِنْ لَا يُؤْذَن لِي لَا أَبْلُغ فَتُحْبَس مَا شَاءَ اللَّه أَنْ تُحْبَس ثُمَّ يُقَال لَهَا اُطْلُعِي مِنْ حَيْثُ غَرَبْت قَالَ فَمِنْ يَوْمئِذٍ إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة لَا يَنْفَع نَفْسًا إِيمَانهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْل أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانهَا خَيْرًا وَقِيلَ الْمُرَاد بِمُسْتَقَرِّهَا هُوَ اِنْتِهَاء سَيْرهَا وَهُوَ غَايَة اِرْتِفَاعهَا فِي السَّمَاء فِي الصَّيْف وَهُوَ أَوْجهَا ثُمَّ غَايَة اِنْخِفَاضهَا فِي الشِّتَاء وَهُوَ الْحَضِيض " وَالْقَوْل الثَّانِي " أَنَّ الْمُرَاد بِمُسْتَقَرِّهَا هُوَ مُنْتَهَى سَيْرهَا وَهُوَ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة يَبْطُل سَيْرهَا وَتَسْكُن حَرَكَتهَا وَتُكَوَّر وَيَنْتَهِي هَذَا الْعَالَم إِلَى غَايَته وَهَذَا هُوَ مُسْتَقَرّهَا الزَّمَانِيّ قَالَ قَتَادَة " لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا " أَيْ لِوَقْتِهَا وَلِأَجَلٍ لَا تَعْدُوهُ وَقِيلَ الْمُرَاد أَنَّهَا لَا تَزَال تَنْتَقِل فِي مَطَالِعهَا الصَّيْفِيَّة إِلَى مُدَّة لَا تَزِيد عَلَيْهَا ثُمَّ تَنْتَقِل فِي مَطَالِع الشِّتَاء إِلَى مُدَّة لَا تَزِيد عَلَيْهَا يُرْوَى هَذَا عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن عَمْرو رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا . وَقَرَأَ اِبْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عَبَّاس رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمْ " وَالشَّمْس تَجْرِي لَا مُسْتَقَرّ لَهَا " أَيْ لَا قَرَار لَهَا وَلَا سُكُون بَلْ هِيَ سَائِرَة لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا لَا تَفْتُر وَلَا تَقِف كَمَا قَالَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى " وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمْ الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر دَائِبَيْنِ " أَيْ لَا يَفْتُرَانِ وَلَا يَقِفَانِ إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة " ذَلِكَ تَقْدِير الْعَزِيز " أَيْ الَّذِي لَا يُخَالَف وَلَا يُمَانَع " الْعَلِيم " بِجَمِيعِ الْحَرَكَات وَالسَّكَنَات وَقَدْ قَدَّرَ ذَلِكَ وَوَقَّتَهُ عَلَى مِنْوَال لَا اِخْتِلَاف فِيهِ وَلَا تَعَاكُس كَمَا قَالَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " فَالِق الْإِصْبَاح وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْل سَكَنًا وَالشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر حُسْبَانًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِير الْعَزِيز الْعَلِيم " وَهَكَذَا خَتَمَ آيَة حم السَّجْدَة بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " ذَلِكَ تَقْدِير الْعَزِيز الْعَلِيم " . 


وَالْقَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ كَالْعُرْجُونِ الْقَدِيمِ(38) 

ثُمَّ قَالَ جَلَّ وَعَلَا " وَالْقَمَر قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِل " أَيْ جَعَلْنَاهُ يَسِير سَيْرًا آخَر يُسْتَدَلّ بِهِ عَلَى مُضِيّ الشُّهُور كَمَا أَنَّ الشَّمْس يُعْرَف بِهَا اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار كَمَا قَالَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " يَسْأَلُونَك عَنْ الْأَهِلَّة قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيت لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجّ " . وَقَالَ تَعَالَى : " هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْس ضِيَاء وَالْقَمَر نُورًا وَقَدَّرَهُ مَنَازِل لِتَعْلَمُوا عَدَد السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَاب " الْآيَة وَقَالَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى : " وَجَعَلْنَا اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار آيَتَيْنِ فَمَحَوْنَا آيَة اللَّيْل وَجَعَلْنَا آيَة النَّهَار مُبْصِرَة لِتَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبّكُمْ وَلِتَعْلَمُوا عَدَد السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَاب وَكُلّ شَيْء فَصَّلْنَاهُ تَفْصِيلًا " فَجَعَلَ الشَّمْس لَهَا ضَوْء يَخُصّهَا وَالْقَمَر لَهُ نُور يَخُصّهُ وَفَاوَتَ بَيْن سَيْر هَذِهِ وَهَذَا فَالشَّمْس تَطْلُع كُلّ يَوْم وَتَغْرُب فِي آخِره عَلَى ضَوْء وَاحِد وَلَكِنْ تَنْتَقِل فِي مَطَالِعهَا وَمَغَارِبهَا صَيْفًا وَشِتَاء يَطُول بِسَبَبِ ذَلِكَ النَّهَار وَيَقْصُر اللَّيْل ثُمَّ يَطُول اللَّيْل وَيَقْصُر النَّهَار وَجَعَلَ سُلْطَانهَا بِالنَّهَارِ فَهِيَ كَوْكَب نَهَارِيّ وَأَمَّا الْقَمَر فَقَدَّرَهُ مَنَازِل يَطْلُع فِي أَوَّل لَيْلَة مِنْ الشَّهْر ضَئِيلًا قَلِيل النُّور ثُمَّ يَزْدَاد نُورًا فِي اللَّيْلَة الثَّانِيَة وَيَرْتَفِع مَنْزِلَة ثُمَّ كُلَّمَا اِرْتَفَعَ اِزْدَادَ ضِيَاء وَإِنْ كَانَ مُقْتَبَسًا مِنْ الشَّمْس حَتَّى يَتَكَامَل نُوره فِي اللَّيْلَة الرَّابِعَة عَشْرَة ثُمَّ يَشْرَع فِي النَّقْص إِلَى آخِر الشَّهْر حَتَّى يَصِير كَالْعُرْجُونِ الْقَدِيم . قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا وَهُوَ أَصْل الْعِذْق . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد الْعُرْجُون الْقَدِيم أَيْ الْعِذْق الْيَابِس يَعْنِي اِبْن عَبَّاس رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا أَصْل الْعُنْقُود مِنْ الرُّطَب
إِذَا عَتُقَ وَيَبِسَ وَانْحَنَى وَكَذَا قَالَ غَيْرهمَا ثُمَّ بَعْد هَذَا يُبْدِيه اللَّه تَعَالَى جَدِيدًا فِي أَوَّل الشَّهْر الْآخِر وَالْعَرَب تُسَمِّي كُلّ ثَلَاث لَيَالٍ مِنْ الشَّهْر بِاسْمٍ بِاعْتِبَارِ الْقَمَر فَيُسَمُّونَ الثَّلَاث الْأُوَل غُرَر وَاَللَّوَاتِي بَعْدهَا نُقَل وَاَللَّوَاتِي بَعْدهَا تُسَع لِأَنَّ أُخْرَاهُنَّ التَّاسِعَة وَاَللَّوَاتِي بَعْدهَا عُشَر لِأَنَّ أُولَاهُنَّ الْعَاشِرَة وَاَللَّوَاتِي بَعْدهَا الْبِيض لِأَنَّ ضَوْء الْقَمَر فِيهِنَّ إِلَى آخِرهنَّ وَاَللَّوَاتِي بَعْدهنَّ دُرَع جَمَعَ دَرْعَاء لِأَنَّ أَوَّلهنَّ أَسْوَد لِتَأَخُّرِ الْقَمَر فِي أَوَّلهنَّ مِنْهُ وَمِنْهُ الشَّاة الدَّرْعَاء وَهِيَ الَّتِي رَأْسهَا أَسْوَد وَبَعْدهنَّ ثَلَاث ظُلَم ثُمَّ ثَلَاث حَنَادِس وَثَلَاث دَآدِيّ وَثَلَاث مِحَاق لِانْمِحَاقِ الْقَمَر أَوْ الشَّهْر فِيهِنَّ وَكَانَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ يُنْكِر التُّسَع وَالْعُشَر . كَذَا قَالَ فِي كِتَاب غَرِيب الْمُصَنَّف .


لَا الشَّمْسُ يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَنْ تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلَا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ(40) 

وَقَوْله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى : " لَا الشَّمْس يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَنْ تُدْرِك الْقَمَر " قَالَ مُجَاهِد لِكُلٍّ مِنْهُمَا حَدّ لَا يَعْدُوهُ وَلَا يُقَصِّر دُونه إِذَا جَاءَ سُلْطَان هَذَا ذَهَبَ هَذَا وَإِذَا ذَهَبَ سُلْطَان هَذَا جَاءَ سُلْطَان هَذَا وَقَالَ عَبْد الرَّزَّاق أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَر عَنْ الْحَسَن فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى : " لَا الشَّمْس يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَنْ تُدْرِك الْقَمَر " قَالَ ذَلِكَ لَيْلَة الْهِلَال . وَرَوَى اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم هَهُنَا عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن الْمُبَارَك أَنَّهُ قَالَ إِنَّ لِلرِّيحِ جَنَاحًا وَإِنَّ الْقَمَر يَأْوِي إِلَى غِلَاف مِنْ الْمَاء وَقَالَ الثَّوْرِيّ عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيل بْن أَبِي خَالِد عَنْ أَبِي صَالِح لَا يُدْرِك هَذَا ضَوْء هَذَا وَلَا هَذَا ضَوْء هَذَا . وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَة فِي قَوْله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " لَا الشَّمْس يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَنْ تُدْرِك الْقَمَر " يَعْنِي أَنَّ لِكُلٍّ مِنْهُمَا سُلْطَانًا فَلَا يَنْبَغِي لِلشَّمْسِ أَنْ تَطْلُع بِاللَّيْلِ . وَقَوْله تَعَالَى : " وَلَا اللَّيْل سَابِق النَّهَار " يَقُول لَا يَنْبَغِي إِذَا كَانَ اللَّيْل أَنْ يَكُون لَيْل آخَر حَتَّى يَكُون النَّهَار فَسُلْطَان الشَّمْس بِالنَّهَارِ وَسُلْطَان الْقَمَر بِاللَّيْلِ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك لَا يَذْهَب اللَّيْل مِنْ هَهُنَا حَتَّى يَجِيء النَّهَار مِنْ هَهُنَا وَأَوْمَأَ بِيَدِهِ إِلَى الْمَشْرِق وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد " وَلَا اللَّيْل سَابِق النَّهَار " يَطْلُبَانِ حَثِيثَيْنِ يُسْلَخ أَحَدهمَا مِنْ الْآخَر وَالْمَعْنَى فِي هَذَا أَنَّهُ لَا فَتْرَة بَيْن اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار بَلْ كُلّ مِنْهُمَا يَعْقُب الْآخَر بِلَا مُهْلَة وَلَا تَرَاخٍ لِأَنَّهُمَا مُسَخَّرَانِ دَائِبَيْنِ يَتَطَالَبَانِ طَلَبًا حَثِيثًا . وَقَوْله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى " وَكُلّ فِي فَلَك يَسْبَحُونَ " يَعْنِي اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار وَالشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر كُلّهمْ يَسْبَحُونَ أَيْ يَدُورُونَ فِي فَلَك السَّمَاء . قَالَهُ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَعِكْرِمَة وَالضَّحَّاك وَالْحَسَن وَقَتَادَة وَعَطَاء الْخُرَاسَانِيّ وَقَالَ عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن زَيْد بْن أَسْلَم فِي فَلَك بَيْن السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض . رَوَاهُ اِبْن أَبِيحَاتِم وَهُوَ غَرِيب جِدًّا بَلْ مُنْكَر قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا وَغَيْر وَاحِد مِنْ السَّلَف فِي فَلْكَة كَفَلْكَةِ الْمِغْزَل وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد الْفَلَك كَحَدِيدِ الرَّحَى أَوْ كَفَلْكَةِ الْمِغْزَل لَا يَدُور الْمِغْزَل إِلَّا بِهَا وَلَا تَدُور إِلَّا بِهِ .


 :Smile:  تم بحمد الله ورعايته

----------


## ضي عيني

يـــــــــزاج الله خير فشفش ماتقصرين ويانا 
والله يعطيج العافيه ويرزقناااا وياج الفردوس ياعمري

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> يـــــــــزاج الله خير فشفش ماتقصرين ويانا 
> والله يعطيج العافيه ويرزقناااا وياج الفردوس ياعمري


 
*تسلمين يا عمري والله يعافيج* 

*والله يرزقنا جميعا ان شاء الله الفردوس الأعلى*

----------


## الريف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون(13)

إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون(14)

قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون(15)

قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون(16)

وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين(17)

قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لإن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم(18)

قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون(19)

وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قومي اتبعوا المرسلين(20)

اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون(21)

ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون(22)

أأتخذ من دونه آلهه إن يردني الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم ولا هم ينقذون(23)

إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين(24)

إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون(25)

قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون(26)

بما غفر لي ربي و جعلني من المكرمين(27)


http://www.emanway.com/quran_sheaq.php?op=1

السموووووووحة أختي" فشفاشة"عالتأخيييييير....

الله يعطيييييييييج العااااااااافية....

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون(13)
> 
> إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون(14)
> 
> قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون(15)
> 
> ...


 
*بارك الله فيج عيوني عالتسميع الطيب*

*بس فالايه رقم (23) ينقذون وليست هم ينقذون* 


*يزاج الله خير عالتسميع* 

*وغناتي اتمنى ما يتكرر التأخير مره ثانيه * 
*ومسموحه*

----------


## 8نوف8

أنا كنت مشاركة قبل نحن وكم وحدة من بنات المنتدى في الحفظ

بس صارت ظروف أبعدتني عن المنتدى

مممم أقدر أشارك وياكن الحفظ ؟؟

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أنا كنت مشاركة قبل نحن وكم وحدة من بنات المنتدى في الحفظ
> 
> بس صارت ظروف أبعدتني عن المنتدى
> 
> مممم أقدر أشارك وياكن الحفظ ؟؟


 
*يا هلا ومرحبابج عيوني* 

*يشرفنا وجودج الغلا فالمجموعه بين خواتج* 


*واكيد تقدرين تشاركين ليش لا* 


*واذا حابه تبدين بحفظ سورة يس*

*نحن وصلنا ولله الحمد لحد الآيه 27 يعني خلصنا التسميع وان شاء الله هالاسبوع راح يكون التسميع من الايه 28 الى 40 باذن الله تعالى*

*اذا حابه الغلا تحفظين من الآيه 1 لحد الآيه 27* 

*وتسمعين خلال هالايام حياج الله واذا تحسين ان الكميه كثيره عليج راح اعطيج وقت طول الاسبوع لحد يوم الاربعاء عسب تسمعين مع الخوات وان شاء الله يوم الاحد القادم تسمعين حفظنا المقرر لهالاسبوع عسب ما تتأخرين على خواتج وتكونين معاهم فالتسميع* 

*لو عجبتج الفكره يا هلا ومرحبابج مليون ترحيبه ولو عندج اقتراح ثاني على عيني وعلى راسي الغلا*


*والسموحه*

----------


## awtar

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم

واضرب لهم مثلااصحب القريه اذا جاءهم المرسلون
اذا ارسلنا اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالو انا اليكم مرسلون
قالوا ما انتم الابشر مثلنا وما انزل الرحمن من شى ان انتم الا تكذبون
قالوا ربنا يعلم انا اليكم لمرسلون
وما علينا الا البلغ المبين
قالوا انا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب اليم
قالو طئركم معكم ائن ذكرتم بل انتم قوم مسرفون
وجاء من اقصى المدينه رجل يسعى قال يقوم اتبعوا المرسلين
اتبعوا من لا يسئلكم اجرءوهم مهتدون
ومالى لا اعبد الذى فطرنى واليه ترجعون 
اتخذ من دونه الهه ان يردن الرحمن بضر ولا تغنى عنى شفعتهم شيئا ولاينقذون
انى اذا لفى ضلل مبين 
انى امنت بربكم فاسمعون
قيل ادخل الجنه قال يليت قومى يعلمون
بما غفر لى ربى وجعلنى من المكرمين

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> واضرب لهم مثلا اصحاب القريه إذا جاءهم المرسلون
> إذ ارسلنا اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالو إنا إليكم مرسلون
> قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شى إن أنتم إلا تكذبون
> قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا اليكم لمرسلون
> وما علينا إلا البلغ المبين
> قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم
> قالو طئركم معكم ائن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون
> ...


 
بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب اختي

بس بارك الله فيج لا تنسين مواضع الهمزات المره اليايه  :Smile: 

وان شاء الله هالتأخير ما يتكرر حبوبه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نسيت الماضي

> *بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب*
> 
> *اخطاء بسيطه جدا  وان شاء الله فالتسميع الياي يكون تسميعج كامل بدون أي خطأ* 
> 
> *يزاج الله خير وربي يوفقج حبوبه*




تسلمين الغلا ... الله يوفقنا وإياج وجميع أخوتي المسلمات لحفظ كتاب الله والعمل به .. يارب ..

ويزاج الله الخير .. على جهودج الواضحة والمبذولة .. 

تقبلي تحياتي .. 

أختج : نسيــــــــــــــت الماضي ..  :Smile:

----------


## نسيت الماضي

:12 (29): *شخبـــــــــــار الحفظ وياكم يا الأمـــــــورات ؟؟*

----------


## rona

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


انا نفسى ابدأ حفظ واستمر فيه

تعبت من كتر ما بدأت احفظ وبعدين اقف ما اكمل

ممكن تساعدونى وتقولو لى اعمل اية
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## 8نوف8

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يس1
والقرآن الحكيم 2
إنك لمن المرسلين 3
على صراط المستقيم 4
تنزيل العزيز الرحيم 5
لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم وهم غافلون 6
لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون 7
إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون8
وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون 9
وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون 10
بل تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم 11
إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين 12

----------


## 8نوف8

واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون 13
إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون 14
قالوا ما أنتم إالا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شي أنتم إلا تكذبون 15
قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون 16
وماعلينا إلا البلاغ المبين 17
قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم فإن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم 18
قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنت قوم مسرفين 19
وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم أتبعوا المرسلون 20
اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون 21
ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون 22
أأتخذ من دونه آلهة ان يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعاتهم ولا ينقذون 23
إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين 24
أني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون 25
قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قوم يعلمون 26
بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين 27

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يس1
> والقرآن الحكيم 2
> إنك لمن المرسلين 3
> على صراط المستقيم 4
> تنزيل العزيز الرحيم 5
> لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فـهم غافلون 6
> لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون 7
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج تسميع طيب غناتي*

*بارك الله فيج حبوبه على مجهودج فالحفظ*

*والله يسهل عليج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون 13
> إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون 14
> قالوا ما أنتم إالا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شي إن أنتم إلا تكذبون 15
> قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون 16
> وماعلينا إلا البلاغ المبين 17
> قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم 18
> قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنت قوم مسرفين 19
> وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم أتبعوا المرسلون 20
> اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون 21
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج*

*حفظتي ف وقت قصير وتسميعج طيب بس شي ملاحظات صغيييييييره* 

*وغناتي لا تكتبين صدق الله العظيم فآخر التسميع والسبب مذكور ف نفس هالقسم للاخت طي السنين ارجوا مراجعته*

*بارك الله فيج على مجهودج فالحفظ وفالتسميع والله يسهل عليج باجي الحفظ يارب ويجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم* 

*تقبلي تحياتي نوف*

----------


## ام نوره200

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وما انزلنا على قومه من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين @ إن كانت الا صيحة واحدة فاذا هم خامدون @ يا حسرة على العباد ما ياتينهم رسول إلاكانوا به يستهزؤن@أولم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون @وإن كل لماجميع لدينا محضرون @وءاية لهم االأرض الميته أحييناها وأنبتنا فيها حبا فمنه يأكلون@وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل و أعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون@ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون@سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الارض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون@وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون @والشمس تجري لمستقر لها @ ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم@والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم@لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر والليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون@

----------


## شجون 99

fبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين ( 28 )إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون (29 ) ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون (30) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون إنهم إليهم لا يرجعون( 31 ) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون (32 ) وأية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون (33) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون( 34) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون( 35) سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون (36) وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون (37)والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم( 38) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم (39) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون (40)

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين ( 28 )إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون (29 ) ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون (30) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون إنهم إليهم لا يرجعون( 31 ) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون (32 ) وأية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون (33) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون( 34) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون( 35) سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون (36) وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون (37)والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم( 38) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم (39) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون (40)

----------


## منوه الحلوه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين *
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون *
يا حسرة على العباد ما يأيتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون *
ألم يروأ كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون *
وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون *
وءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون *
وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون *
ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون *
سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون *
وءاية لهم اليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون *
والشمس تجري لمستقرلها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم *
والقمر قدرنه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم *
لا الشمس تنبغى لهاأن تدرك القمر ولا اليل سابق النهار وكل في الفلك يسبحون

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين @ إن كانت الا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون @ يا حسرة على العباد ما يأ تينهم رسول إلاكانوا به يستهزؤن@ ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون @وإن كل لماجميع لدينا محضرون @وءاية لهم االأرض الميته أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون@وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل و أعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون@ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون@سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الارض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون@وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون @والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم@والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم@لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر والليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون@


بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب  

فالآيه رقم (33) واخرجنا منها وليست واخرجنا فيها  
ويزاج الله خير الغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> fبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين ( 28 )إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون (29 ) ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون (30) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون إنهم إليهم لا يرجعون( 31 ) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون (32 ) وأية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون (33) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون( 34) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون( 35) سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون (36) وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون (37)والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم( 38) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم (39) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون (40)


 
*ماشاء الله عليج اختي شجون*

*متميزه فالتسميع بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ*

*عسى ربي يحفظج ان شاء الله*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين *
> إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون *
> يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون *
> ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون *
> وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون *
> وءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون *
> وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون *
> ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون *
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج غناتي*

*متميزه ايضا فالتسميع*

*بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ ربي يسعدج ويوفقج حبوبه*

----------


## ملاذ الروح

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم...

" وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وماكنا منزلين ( ) إن كانت إلا صيحةً واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ( ) ياحسرةً على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسولٍ إلا كانوا به يستهزئون ( ) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون ( ) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون ( ) وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون ( ) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون ( ) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون ( ) وآية لهم الليل نسلخ من النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ( ) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ( ) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ( ) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر والليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون( )

----------


## كلمه طيبه

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم..
وماأنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين 
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون 
ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤن
ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون
وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون
و آية لهم الأرض الميتتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون
وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون
ليأكلوا من ثمره وماعملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون
فسبحن الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون
وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون
والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم 
والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم
لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون*

----------


## نسيت الماضي

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم .. 

وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين 
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون 
يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون
ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم اليهم لا يرجعون 
وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون
وءاية لهم الأرض الميتته أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون
وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون
ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون 
سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون
وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون 
والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم 
والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم 
لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار 
وكل في فلك يسبحون*

----------


## روح طموحه

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
و ما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء و ما كنا منزلين
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحد فإذا هم خامدون
ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون
ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون
و إن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون
و آية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها و أخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون
و جعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل و أعناب و فجرنا فيها من العيون
ليأكلوا من ثمره و ماعملته أيديهم افلا يشكرون
و آية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون
و الشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم
لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر و لا الليل سابق النهار و كل في فلك يسبحون

----------


## نسل الصقور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون إنهم إليهم لا يرجعون وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون و آية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون.

----------


## روزه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون * ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون * ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون * وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون * و ءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون * وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون * ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون * سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون * و ءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون * والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم * والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم * لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون *

----------


## ضي عيني

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

وماأنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وماكنا منزلين إن كانت إلاصيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ياحسرة على العباد مايأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون ألم يرو كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون وآءية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ليأكلوا من ثمره وماعملته أيدهم أفلا يشكرون سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون وآءيه لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كا العرجون القديم لاالشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

[ وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جندٍ من السمآء
وما كنا منزلين (28) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحده فإذا هم خامدون
(29) يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به
يستهزئون (30) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من القرون
أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون (31) وإن كل لما جميع لدنيا محضرون 
(32) وأية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حباً
فمنه يأكلون (33) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل 
وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون (34) ليأكلوا من ثمرهِ 
وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون (35) سبحان الذي
خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم 
ومما لا يعلمون (36) وأية لهم الليل نسلخ منها النهار
فإذا هم مظلمون (37) والشمس تجري لمستقرٍ لها
ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم (38) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى
عاد كالعرجون القديم (39) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك 
القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكلٌ في فلك يسبحون (40) ]


أللـــهم أجــعــلـني وأخــوتي من حفـظت كتابـك الـكريــم،
على الوجه الـذي يرضيــك عـنااا، اللـهم آمين يااارب الـعـالـمين.*

----------


## فيحانيه

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين(28) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون(29) ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به بستهزئون(30) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون(31) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون(32) واية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون(33) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون(34) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون(35) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون(36) وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون(37) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم(38) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم(39) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون(40)

----------


## نسيت الماضي

وينــــــــــــــها فش فش ؟؟ عسى ما شـــــــر ^^

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

سامحوني خواتي


كنت فالخط خخخخخخ يايه من بوظبي


الحين بصحح ان شاء الله

----------


## نسيت الماضي

> سامحوني خواتي
> 
> 
> كنت فالخط خخخخخخ يايه من بوظبي
> 
> 
> الحين بصحح ان شاء الله




الحمد لله ع السلااامه أبله .. ^^

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم"وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين(28)إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خمدون(29)ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانو به يستهزؤون(30)ألم يروا كم اهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون(31)و إن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون(32)و آية لهم الارض الميتة أحيينها واخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون(33)وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل واعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون(34)ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته ايديهم افلا يشكرون (35)سبحن الذي خلق الازواج كلها مما تنبت الارض ومن انفسهم ومما لايعلمون(36)واية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهارفاذا هم مظلمون (37)والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيزالعليم (38)والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم(39)لا الشمس ينبغي لها ان تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون(40)


 

*بارك الله فيج اختي الغاليه عالتسميع الطيب*

*يزاج الله خير الغلا اتمنى ما تنسين الهمزات مره ثانيه* 

*والله يوفقج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم...
> 
> " وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وماكنا منزلين ( ) إن كانت إلا صيحةً واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ( ) ياحسرةً على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسولٍ إلا كانوا به يستهزئون ( ) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون ( ) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون ( ) وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون ( ) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون ( ) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون ( ) وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ( ) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ( ) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ( ) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون( )


 
*بارك الله فيج غناتي عالتسميع الطيب*

*متميزه دائما*

*الله يحفظج ويسعدج ويوفقج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم..
> وماأنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين 
> إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون 
> ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤن
> ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون
> وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون
> و آية لهم الأرض الميتتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون
> وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون
> ليأكلوا من ثمره وماعملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج تسميع طيب ولا خطأ*

*بارك الله فيج والله يحفظج ويوفقج الغاليه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..* 
> 
> *وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين* 
> *إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون* 
> *يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون*
> *ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم اليهم لا يرجعون* 
> *وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون*
> *وءاية لهم الأرض الميتته أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون*
> *وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون*
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج الغلا*

*تسميع طيب ولا خطأ*

*بارك الله فيج والله يوفقج حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> و ما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء و ما كنا منزلين
> إن كانت إلا صيحة واحد فإذا هم خامدون
> ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون
> ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون
> و إن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون
> و آية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها و أخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون
> و جعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل و أعناب و فجرنا فيها من العيون
> ليأكلوا من ثمره و ماعملته أيديهم افلا يشكرون
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج*

*تسميع طيب ولا خطأ يزاج الله خير* 

*والله يوفقج ويسعدج حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون و آية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون.



تسميع طيب ماشاء الله عليج

يزاج الله خير والله يحفظج ويسعدج يارب

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون * ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون * ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون * وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون * و ءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون * وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون * ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون * سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون * و ءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون * والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم * والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم * لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون *


 
*ماشاء الله عليج اختي روزه*

*تسميعج طيب ولا خطأ* 


*بارك الله فيج والله يوفقج حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> وماأنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وماكنا منزلين إن كانت إلاصيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ياحسرة على العباد مايأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون ألم يرو كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون وآءية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ليأكلوا من ثمره وماعملته أيدهم أفلا يشكرون سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون وآءيه لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كا العرجون القديم لاالشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون


*ماشاء الله عليج*

*تسميع طيب ضيوتي ولا خطأ*


*بارك الله فيج والله يوفقج ويسعدج ان شاء الله*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم*
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *[ وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جندٍ من السمآء*
> *وما كنا منزلين (28) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحده فإذا هم خامدون*
> *(29) يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به*
> *يستهزئون (30) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من القرون*
> *أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون (31) وإن كل لما جميع لدنيا محضرون* 
> *(32) وأية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حباً*
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج*

*تسميعج طيب ولا خطأ غزولتي*

* بارك الله فيج وتسلمين عالادعيه الي تحطينها* 

*اللهم امين*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> 
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين(28) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون(29) ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به بستهزئون(30) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون(31) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون(32) واية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون(33) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون(34) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون(35) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون(36) وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون(37) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم(38) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم(39) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون(40)


 
*ماشاء الله عليج* 

*تسميع طيب ولا خطأ بارك الله فيج*

*والله يوفقج ويسعدج اختي الغاليه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> الحمد لله ع السلااامه أبله .. ^^


 
*الله يسلمج حبوووووبه*

----------


## أم خلود248

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون
يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون
ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون إنهم إليهم لا يرجعون
وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون
وءاية لهم الأرض الميته أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون
وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون
ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون
سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون
وءاية لهم اليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون
والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم
والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم
لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا اليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين
> إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون
> يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون
> ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون
> وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون
> وءاية لهم الأرض الميته أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون
> وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون
> ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج عيوني تسميع طيب ولا خطأ* 
*بارك الله فيج وربي يوفقج ويسعدج ان شاء الله*

----------


## الخيزران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين ( 28 ) إن كانت الا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ( 29 ) يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون ( 30 ) الم يروا كم اهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم اليهم لا يرجعون ( 31 )وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون ( 32 ) وءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون ( 33 ) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ( 34 ) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون ( 35 ) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون ( 36 ) وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ( 37 ) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ( 38 ) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ( 39 ) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون ( 40 ) "

----------


## ضي عيني

> *ماشاء الله عليج*
> 
> *تسميع طيب ضيوتي ولا خطأ*
> 
> 
> *بارك الله فيج والله يوفقج ويسعدج ان شاء الله*


فـــــــــطيتج فشفشتي لاخليت منــــــج 
والله يعطيج العافيه  :Smile:

----------


## نسيت الماضي

> *ماشاء الله عليج الغلا*
> 
> *تسميع طيب ولا خطأ*
> 
> *بارك الله فيج والله يوفقج حبوبه*





*تسلمين الغلا ..*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين ( 28 ) إن كانت الا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ( 29 ) يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون ( 30 ) الم يروا كم اهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم اليهم لا يرجعون ( 31 )وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون ( 32 ) وءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون ( 33 ) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ( 34 ) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون ( 35 ) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون ( 36 ) وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ( 37 ) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ( 38 ) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ( 39 ) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون ( 40 ) "


 
ماشاء الله عليج الغاليه

تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ

عسى ربي يحفظج ويسعدج ويوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الاخـت الغاليه

الريف*





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين(28)
> 
> إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون(29)
> 
> يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون(30)
> 
> ...



*ماشاااء الله عليج اختي 


اولا تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ

وثانيا مسموحه عيوني عالتأخير وكلن له ظروفه فديتج اهم شي انج سمعتي  

الله يوفقج ويسعدج وان شاء الله ربي يبشرج بالنجاح وبالامتياز بعد*

----------


## دمعه سويديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يس(1)والقرآن الحكيم (2إ)نك لمن المرسلين (3)على صراط مستقيم (4)تنزيل العزيز الرحيم( 5)لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون(6)لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون (7)إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الأعذقان فهم مقمحون 
(8)وجعلنا من بين أيدهم سداومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9) وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10)إنما تنذر من أتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشرة بمغفرة وأجر كريم (11)إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شىء أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> يس(1)والقرآن الحكيم (2إ)نك لمن المرسلين (3)على صراط مستقيم (4)تنزيل العزيز الرحيم( 5)لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون(6)لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون (7)إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الأعذقان فهم مقمحون 
> (8)وجعلنا من بين أيدهم سداومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9) وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10)إنما تنذر من أتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشرة بمغفرة وأجر كريم (11)إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شىء أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12)


*يا هلا ومرحبابج اختي السويديه فالمجموعه*

*بالنسبه للتسميع*

*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ* 


*والله يحفظج ويوفقج عيوني*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



*حبيت اشكر كل الخوات الي ماشاء الله عليهن يبادرن فالحفظ والتسميع فالوقت المحدد واللي عنده ظروف اطرش رساله*

*اشكركن من كل قلبي على جهودكن ومثابرتكن* 


*وعسى الله يوفقنا جميعا ويجعلنا من حفظت القرآن الكريم* 




*بالنسبه للحفظ المقرر لهالاسبوع باذن الله تعالى*


*راح يكون*


*من الآيه رقم(41) في قوله تعالى*

*وَآيَةٌ لَّهُمْ أَنَّا حَمَلْنَا ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ* 


*حتى الآيه رقم(54) في قوله تعالى*

*فَالْيَوْمَ لَا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ شَيْئًا وَلَا تُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ* 




*والله يسهل عليكن الحفظ خواتي الغاليات ويوفقكن ان شاء الله*

----------


## awtar

اسفه عل التاخير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وما انزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين
ان كانت الاصيحه واحده فاذا هم خمدون
يحسره على العباد ما ياتيهم من رسول الاكانو به يستهزءون
الم يرو كم اهلكناا قبلهم من القرون انهم اليهم لا يرجعون
وان كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون
وايه لهم الارض الميته احيينها واخرجنا منها حبا فمنه ياكلون
وجعلنا فيها جنت من نخيل واعنب وفجرنا فيها من العيون
لياكلوا من ثمره وما عملته ايديهم افلا يشكرون
سبحن الذى خلق الازواج كلها وما تنبت الارض ومن انفسهم ومما لا يعلمون
وايه لهم اليل نسلخ منه النهار فاذا هم مظلمون
والشمس تجرى لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم
والقمر قدرنه حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم
لا الشمس ينبغى لها انا تدرك القمر ولا اليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون

----------


## مرموم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وماأنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وماكنا منزلين ..إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون..ياحسرة على العباد مايأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون .ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون .وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون.وءاية لهم الأرض الميتتة أحييناها فأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون .وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون .ليأكلوا من ثمره وماعملت أيديهم أفلا يشكرون.سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مماتنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون .وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون.والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم.والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم.لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون..

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اسفه عل التاخير
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين
> إن كانت إلاصيحه واحده فإذا هم خامدون
> ياحسره على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانو به يستهزءون
> ألم يرو كم أهلكناا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون
> وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون
> وآيه لهم الأرض الميتة أحيينها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون
> ...


ماشاءالله عليج تسميع كامل ولكن هناك بعض الاخطاء البسيطه في الهمزات ..أرجو إنج تنتبهين عليهن في التسميع الياي...

وبارك الله فيج  :Smile:  



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> وماأنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وماكنا منزلين ..إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون..ياحسرة على العباد مايأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون .ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون .وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون.وءاية لهم الأرض الميتتة أحييناها و أخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون .وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون .ليأكلوا من ثمره وماعملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون.سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مماتنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون .وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون.والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم.والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم.لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون..



ماشاءالله عليج تسميع كامل ولكن هناك خطأ في كلمة وأخرجنا .ارجو انج تنتبهين ...


ويزاج الله الف خير  :Smile:

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا جميعا يارب

استغفر الله العظيم

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده 

رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد رسولا ونبيا " عليه الصلاة والسلام "

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيئا في الارض ولا في السماء وهو العلي العظيم

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ضي عيني

صعبه الايااااات ها المـــــره 
ابــــــد مب قادره أحفظ  :Frown:

----------


## m7d-shraty

السمووووووووووووووحة فشفوشتي
بس انا قتلج ظروفي




وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين ( 28 ) إن كانت الا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ( 29 ) يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون ( 30 ) الم يروا كم اهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم اليهم لا يرجعون ( 31 )وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون ( 32 ) وءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون ( 33 ) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ( 34 ) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون ( 35 ) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون ( 36 ) وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ( 37 ) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ( 38 ) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ( 39 ) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون ( 40 )

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السمووووووووووووووحة فشفوشتي
> بس انا قتلج ظروفي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين ( 28 ) إن كانت الا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ( 29 ) يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون ( 30 ) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون ( 31 )وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون ( 32 ) وءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون ( 33 ) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ( 34 ) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون ( 35 ) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون ( 36 ) وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ( 37 ) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ( 38 ) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ( 39 ) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون ( 40 )


 
*ماشاء الله عليج*

*مسموحه غناتي وكلن له ظروفه*

*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج بس انتبهي على الهمزات عيوني*


*ربي يحفظج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أبله >> فشـــفـــااااشه<< 
> اسمحي لي ع التأخير.. 
> صدج مرت علي ظروف خبرتج بها سابقاً : ),, 
> نبدأ.. 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ... 
> 
> " وما أنزلنا على قومه , من بعده.. من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين.. إن كانت إلا
> صيحهً واحده فإذا هم خـامـدون .. ياحسره على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول الإ كانوا به يستهزءون..ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون ..وإن كل لما جميع لدنيا محضرون ..وءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحيينــها وأخرجنا منها حباً فمنه يأكلون ..وجعلنا فيها جنــت من نخيل وأعنـاب وفجرنا فيها من العيون..ليأكلوا من ثمره وماعملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون ...سبحان اللذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون...وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ...والشمس تجري
> ...


 
عيوني تنكتب على حسب اللفظ يعني خامدون بالالف  :Smile:   
بارك الله فيج عالتسميع عيوني في ملاحظات بسيطه فالهمزه  
والتاء المربوطه بدل الهاء

بس أي الف صغيره تقصدين؟؟؟ 


يزاج الله خير وان شاء الله التسميع الياي بدون اخطاء بارك الله فيج

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الاخت الغاليه*


*الشتلية*





> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين ( 28 ) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ( 29 ) يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون ( 30 ) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون ( 31 ) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون ( 32 ) وءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون ( 33 ) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ( 34 ) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون ( 35 ) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون ( 36 ) وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ( 37 ) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ( 38 ) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ( 39 ) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون ( 40 ) ...



*ماشاء الله عليج حبوبه تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج*

*وانا عارفه انج راح تتأخرين فالتسميع بسبه الامتحانات*


*الله يوفقج وينجح عيوني*

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
> 
> سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
> 
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
> 
> اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا جميعا يارب
> 
> استغفر الله العظيم
> ...

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> صعبه الايااااات ها المـــــره 
> ابــــــد مب قادره أحفظ


حبيــبتي ضيــووووووووه لا تقولين جييي،،،

وأبــدئي قســمي الأيات ورددي (( اللهم لاسهل إلا ما جعلته سهلاً ))

وإن شاااااااء الله تحفظينها، وركزي عليها واااايد لأنج
مستــصعــبتنهاا  :Frown:  من البــدايه وعشان ما تنــسيــنها بسرررررعه...

حــفــظ الـقرآن جهاد، وإحنا لااازم إنــجاااهد،،،
وبــالــتوفيييييييييييق والله يوفقـــنا في كل صعب ياااارب  :Smile:

----------


## 8نوف8

وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين 28
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون 29
ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون 30
ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون 31
وإن كل لما جميعا لدينا محضرون 32
وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون 33
وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون 34
ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون 35
سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون36
وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منها النهار فإذا هم مظلمون 37
والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم 38
والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم 39
لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في الفلك يسبحون 40

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين 28
> إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون 29
> ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون 30
> ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون 31
> وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون 32
> وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون 33
> وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون 34
> ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون 35
> سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون36
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج غناتي ربي يحفظج على جهودج الملحوظه فالحفظ والدليل انج وصلتي للجزء الي واصلين له خواتج * 

*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج بس في بعض الملاحظات البسيطه*

*فالآيه رقم (32) جميعٌ وليست جميعا*

*فالآيه (37) نسلخ منه وليست نسلخ منها*

*فالآيه رقم (40) في فلك وليست في الفلك*


*الله يحفظج ويسر امورج ويسعدج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> حبيــبتي ضيــووووووووه لا تقولين جييي،،،
> 
> وأبــدئي قســمي الأيات ورددي (( اللهم لاسهل إلا ما جعلته سهلاً ))
> 
> وإن شاااااااء الله تحفظينها، وركزي عليها واااايد لأنج
> مستــصعــبتنهاا  من البــدايه وعشان ما تنــسيــنها بسرررررعه...
> 
> حــفــظ الـقرآن جهاد، وإحنا لااازم إنــجاااهد،،،
> وبــالــتوفيييييييييييق والله يوفقـــنا في كل صعب ياااارب


 
*عيني عليج بارده عيوني*

*ضيو مثل ماقالت اختي غزوله* 

*جزئي الآيات وانتي تحفظين ولا تستصعبين الحفظ*

*الله يحفظكن ويسهل عليكن الحفظ وفي ميزان حسناتكن يارب*

----------


## الفارسة

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
*صباح الورد و الجوووووري .. خواتي يسعدني أنضم لكن و لو اني متأخرة .. لكن سامحوني ما كنت أعرف .. الحينة بسمع من 1 إلى 12 و بالأربعا ان شا الله بكمل من 12 إلى 27 .. و لو رمت أحفظ اليوم ان شا الله بسمعهن بااااااااجر ^^ ..* 
*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*يس (1) و القرءان الحكيم (2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط مستقيم(4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم(5) لتنذر قوماً ًما أُنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون(8) و جعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً و من خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون (9) و سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر و خشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة و أجر كريم(11) إنا نحن نحيي الموتى و نكتب ما قدّموا و آثارهم و كل شئ أحصيناه في إمامٍ مبين (12)* 
*.. و يزاكمـ الله خيــر ..*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
> 
> *صباح الورد و الجوووووري .. خواتي يسعدني أنضم لكن و لو اني متأخرة .. لكن سامحوني ما كنت أعرف .. الحينة بسمع من 1 إلى 12 و بالأربعا ان شا الله بكمل من 12 إلى 27 .. و لو رمت أحفظ اليوم ان شا الله بسمعهن بااااااااجر ^^ ..* 
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *يس (1) و القرءان الحكيم (2) إنك لمن المرسلين(3) على صراط مستقيم(4) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم(5) لتنذر قوماً ًما أُنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون(6) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون(7) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون(8) و جعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً و من خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون (9) و سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر و خشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة و أجر كريم(11) إنا نحن نحيي الموتى و نكتب ما قدّموا و آثارهم و كل شئ أحصيناه في إمامٍ مبين (12)* 
> 
> *.. و يزاكمـ الله خيــر ..*


 
وعليكم السلاام ورحمه الله وبركاته

 
*صباح الفل والياسمين قربي قربي حياج الريوق على حسابي ههههههههه*



*اسفرت وانورت واستهلت وامطرت بمشاركتج معانا فالحفظ جعلنا الله واياكم من حفظت القرآن الكريم يارب*


*والله يثبتنا على طاعته واسعدني تواجدج بين خواتج غناتي* 


*بالنسبه للتسميع*

*تسميعج ماشاء الله طيب وبدون اخطاء بارك الله فيج*

*ويزاج الله خير على مبادرتج بالتسميع والحفظ* 

*تقبلي تحياتي عيوني*

----------


## الفارسة

لوووول تسلمين الغالية الحينة بس تريقت و لا جان ترييت عشان أخسرج لووووول ..

تسلمين الغالية .. و ربي يوفقج و يكثر من أمثاااااالج .. إن شاااا الله أتممـ حفظ هالسورة بعون الله ثمـ تشجيعكمـ ..

جعلنا الله واياكمـ من حفظة القرآن الكريمـ ..

و يزاكمـ الله خيـــــر ..

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

آمين يارب العالمين

الله يوفقج ويسعدج ويحقق الي ف بالج يارب  :Smile:

----------


## الفارسة

*السلامـ عليكمـ و رحمــة الله و بركاتهـ ،،* 
*بحمد من الله و منة .. حفظت المقرر من الحفظ .. و الحين بسمّع من 13 إلى 27 ..* 
*الغالية فشفااااشة خبريني كم نحفظ عقب ؟؟..* 
*بسم الله نبدأ ..* 
*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*و اضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جائها المرسلون (13) إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث قالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون (14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشرٌ مثلنا و ما أنزل الرحمن من شئٍ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون (15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون (16) و ما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين (17) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنّكم و ليمسّنكم منا عذابٌ أليم (18) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذُكرتم بل أنتم قومٌ مسرفون (19) و جاء من أقصى المدينة رجلٌ يسعى قال يا قومي اتّبِعوا المرسلين (20) اتّبعوا من لا يسألكم أجراً و هم مهتدون (21) و مالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني و إليه ترجعون (22) أأتخذُ من دونه آلهةً إن يُردني الرحمن بِضُرٍّ لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئاً و لا ينقذون (23) إنّي إذاً لفي ضلالٍ مبين (24) إني آمنت بربّكم فاسمعون (25) قيل ادخُل الجنّة قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون (26) بما غفر لي ربي و جعلني من المُكرمين (27)* 
*و إن شاء الله ما يكون عندي و لا غللللطة ..*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *السلامـ عليكمـ و رحمــة الله و بركاتهـ ،،*
> 
> *بحمد من الله و منة .. حفظت المقرر من الحفظ .. و الحين بسمّع من 13 إلى 27 ..* 
> *الغالية فشفااااشة خبريني كم نحفظ عقب ؟؟..* 
> *بسم الله نبدأ ..* 
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم*
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *و اضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جائها المرسلون (13) إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فــقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون (14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشرٌ مثلنا و ما أنزل الرحمن من شئٍ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون (15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون (16) و ما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين (17) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنّكم و ليمسّنكم منا عذابٌ أليم (18) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذُكرتم بل أنتم قومٌ مسرفون (19) و جاء من أقصى المدينة رجلٌ يسعى قال يا قومي اتّبِعوا المرسلين (20) اتّبعوا من لا يسألكم أجراً و هم مهتدون (21) و مالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني و إليه ترجعون (22) أأتخذُ من دونه آلهةً إن يُردني الرحمن بِضُرٍّ لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئاً و لا ينقذون (23) إنّي إذاً لفي ضلالٍ مبين (24) إني آمنت بربّكم فاسمعون (25) قيل ادخُل الجنّة قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون (26) بما غفر لي ربي و جعلني من المُكرمين (27)* 
> 
> *و إن شاء الله ما يكون عندي و لا غللللطة ..*


ماشاء الله عليج والله انج قد الرمسه ربي يحفظج

تسميعج طيب وبدون اخطــاء بس فالآيه رقم (14) نسيتي الفاء ب كلمه فقالوا

اما الباجي يزاج الله خير عالتسميع الرائع والله يحفظج ويوفقج 


بالنسبه للمقرر اللي بعده

راح يكون من الآيه رقم (28 ) لقوله تعالى

وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ


وحتى الآيه رقم (40)


لَا الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلَا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ 


*والله الموفق*

----------


## الفارسة

اللهم لك الحمد حمداً كثيراً مباركاً طيباً كما ينبغي لجلال وجهكـ و عظيم سلطانكـ ..

الله العالم كم رفعتي من معنوياتي الغالية .. ان شا الله بإذن الله سأتمم حفظ هالجزء اليوم .. و بسمع باجر إن شا الله و بحاول قد ما أقدر إني ألحق على خواتي في الجزء الرابع ..

يزاج الله الفردوس يا ربي ^^ //

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وماأنزلنا على قومه جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون *ما يأتيهم من رسول الا كانوا به يستهزئون * ألم يعلموا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون* وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون *وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأنبتنا فيها حبآ فمنه يأكلون* وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل واعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون * ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته ايديهم أنعامآ أفلا يشكرون * سبحان الذي خلق الازواج كلها مما تنبت الارض ومما لايعلمون* وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون * والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلكِ يسبحون

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اللهم لك الحمد حمداً كثيراً مباركاً طيباً كما ينبغي لجلال وجهكـ و عظيم سلطانكـ ..
> 
> الله العالم كم رفعتي من معنوياتي الغالية .. ان شا الله بإذن الله سأتمم حفظ هالجزء اليوم .. و بسمع باجر إن شا الله و بحاول قد ما أقدر إني ألحق على خواتي في الجزء الرابع ..
> 
> يزاج الله الفردوس يا ربي ^^ //


 
 :Smile:  بارك الله فيج عيوني 

وان شاء الله ربي يجزيج وايانا الفردوس الاعلى يارب 

والله يسهل عليج فالحفظ ويسر لج امورج  :Smile:

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> *عيني عليج بارده عيوني*
> 
> *ضيو مثل ماقالت اختي غزوله* 
> 
> *جزئي الآيات وانتي تحفظين ولا تستصعبين الحفظ*
> 
> *الله يحفظكن ويسهل عليكن الحفظ وفي ميزان حسناتكن يارب*


مشــكووووووووووره يا أبـــله  :Smile: 

اللـــهــم آمييييييييييييين يــااااااااارب للــجميع

أنا الحــمد للـــه خلصـــت حفــظ، بس باااجر بركزها قبل لا أسمع عــندج!!!

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وماأنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون *يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون * ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون* وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون *وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبآ فمنه يأكلون* وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل واعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون * ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته ايديهم أفلا يشكرون * سبحان الذي خلق الازواج كلها مما تنبت الارض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون* وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون * والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلكِ يسبحون


*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع غناتي*

*بس عندي اخطاء فديتج اذا حابه تراجعين التسميع ان شاء الله باجر او الي عقبه بيكون احسن * 
*هي الاخطاء نسيان بعد الكلمات فالآيات* 
* وشوفي الي يريحج اذا بتعيدين التسميع ولا لا على عيني وع راسي يزاج الله خير*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *بارك الله فيج عالتسميع غناتي*
> 
> *بس عندي اخطاء فديتج اذا حابه تراجعين التسميع ان شاء الله باجر او الي عقبه بيكون احسن * 
> *هي الاخطاء نسيان بعد الكلمات فالآيات* 
> * وشوفي الي يريحج اذا بتعيدين التسميع ولا لا على عيني وع راسي يزاج الله خير*



خلااااااص عطيني دقااايق بثبت الحفظ اكثر وبرد اسمع  :Smile: 

يزاااج الله خيرع المتاااابعه فديتج

----------


## الفارسة

*السلاااام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاااته خواتي الغالياااات ..*

*بحمدٍ من الله و منّة .. أتممت حفظ الجزء الثالث من سورة "يس" الحين (الساعة 12:31 صباحاً) .. و بعون الله بسمع الحينة الجزء الثالث و يا رب ما تكون عندي أخطااااااااااء ..*

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*و ما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جندٍ من السماء و ما كنا منزلين (28) إن كانت إلا صيحةً واحدةً فإذا هم خامدون (29) يا حسرةً على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسولٍ إلا كانوا به يستهزءون (30) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون (31) و إن كلٌّ لمَّا جميعٌ لدينا مُحضَرون (32) و آيةً لهم الأرض الميتة أحيينها و أخرجنا منها حباً فمنه يأكلون (33) و جعلنا فيها جنات من نخيلٍ و أعنابٍ و فجرنا فيها من العيون (34) ليأكلوا من ثمره و ما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون (35) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض و من أنفسهم و مما لا يعلمون (36) و آيةً لهم الليل نَسلَخُ منه النّهار فإذا هم مظلمون (37) و الشمس تجري لمستقرٍ لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم (38) و القمرَ قدَّرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعُرجونِ القَديم (39) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تُدرك القمر و لا الليل سابق النهار و كلٌّ في فلكٍ يسبحون (40)*

*اللهم ارحمنا بالقرآن .. و اجعله لنا إماماً و نوراً و هدىً و رحمة ..*

*و يزاكم الله خير ..*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون *يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون * ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون* وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون * وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبآ فمنه يأكلون* وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون * ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون * سبحان الذي خلق الازواج كلها مما تنبت الارض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون * وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون * والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلكِ يسبحون

----------


## حياتي شقيه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


شحالج الغناه !؟

أنا فدتك الروح بسمع اللحين يمكن لأني ماروم ادش فاللليل

وانا داشه بنك ربيعتي لين الاداره باذن الله ترد نك نيمي : ),,



" وءايه لهم أنا خلقنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون.. وخلقنا لهم من مثله مايركبون..وأن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون..إلا رحمه منا ومتعا الى حين.. وإذا قيل لهم أتقوا مابين أيديكم وماخلفكم لعلكم ترحمون..وما تأتيهم ءايه من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين.. وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين.. ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين..ماينظرون إلا صيحه واحده تأخذهم وهم يخصمون .. فلا يستطيعون توصيه ولا إلى أهلم يرجعون...ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث ينسلون ..قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ماوعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون..ماينظرون إلا صيحه واحده فإذا هم جميعاً لدينا محضرون..فاليوم لاتظلم نفس شيئا ولاتجزون إلا ماكنتم تعلمون.."

-------

( متعا= متاعا *)



وربي يحفظكم ^_^

----------


## كلمه طيبه

*اللهم اجعل أول يومنا صلاحا
وأوسطه فلاحا 
وآخره نجحا..
اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون 
وخلقنا لهم من مثله مايركبون
وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا ينقذون
إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين
وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا مابين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون
وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين
وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا ممارزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين 
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
ماينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون 
فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون
ونفج في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون
قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ماوعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلين 
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون
فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ماكنتم تعملون*

----------


## كلمه طيبه

السموحة نسيت كلمة هم في الآية..
وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولاهم ينقذون
والآية..هذا ماوعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون..
أنا استعيلت وكتبتها المرسلين..
أنا حافظتنها بس فالكتابة ماأدري لازم يكون كمن خطأ..
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *السلاااام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاااته خواتي الغالياااات ..*
> 
> *بحمدٍ من الله و منّة .. أتممت حفظ الجزء الثالث من سورة "يس" الحين (الساعة 12:31 صباحاً) .. و بعون الله بسمع الحينة الجزء الثالث و يا رب ما تكون عندي أخطااااااااااء ..* 
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم*
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *و ما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جندٍ من السماء و ما كنا منزلين (28) إن كانت إلا صيحةً واحدةً فإذا هم خامدون (29) يا حسرةً على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسولٍ إلا كانوا به يستهزءون (30) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون (31) و إن كلٌّ لمَّا جميعٌ لدينا مُحضَرون (32) و آيةً لهم الأرض الميتة أحيينها و أخرجنا منها حباً فمنه يأكلون (33) و جعلنا فيها جنات من نخيلٍ و أعنابٍ و فجرنا فيها من العيون (34) ليأكلوا من ثمره و ما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون (35) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض و من أنفسهم و مما لا يعلمون (36) و آيةً لهم الليل نَسلَخُ منه النّهار فإذا هم مظلمون (37) و الشمس تجري لمستقرٍ لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم (38) و القمرَ قدَّرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعُرجونِ القَديم (39) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تُدرك القمر و لا الليل سابق النهار و كلٌّ في فلكٍ يسبحون (40)* 
> *اللهم ارحمنا بالقرآن .. و اجعله لنا إماماً و نوراً و هدىً و رحمة ..* 
> 
> *و يزاكم الله خير ..*


*ماشاء الله عليج غناتي* 

*عيني عليج بارده تسميعج طيب فديتج ولا خطأ* 

*واستانست واااااااااااايد على حماسج ان شاء الله دوم تكونين بهالمستوى* 

*يزاج الله خير*

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
واءية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون (43) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا الى حين (44) وإذا قيل لهم أتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون (45) وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين (46) وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ظلال مبين (47) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (48) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون (49) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا الى أهليهم يرجعون (50) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث الى ربهم ينسلون (51) قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون (52) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون (53) فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون (54)

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون (43) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا الى حين (44) وإذا قيل لهم أتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون (45) وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين (46) وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ظلال مبين (47) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (48) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون (49) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا الى أهليهم يرجعون (50) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث الى ربهم ينسلون (51) قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون (52) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون (53) فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون (54)

----------


## ملاذ الروح

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.

" وءآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41 ) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42 ) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولاهم ينقذون ( 43) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين ( 44) وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون (45 ) وما تأتيهم من ءآية من آيت ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين (46 ) وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين (47 )ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (48 ) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون (49 ) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون (50 ) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون ( 51) قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ( 53) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون ( 53) فاليوم لاتظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون( 45).

----------


## أم خلود248

بس الله الرحمن الرحيموءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون
وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون
وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون
إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين
وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون
وما تأتيهم من ءاية من ءايات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين
وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا أنطعم مما يشاء الله أطعمه إن
أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون
فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون
ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون
قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون
فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون

----------


## الفارسة

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..*

*بحمد من الله و منّة .. أتممت حفظ الجزء الرابع من سورة "يس" الساعة 2:57 بعد ظهر اليوم ..*

*و إن شا الله ما يكون في ولا غلطة....*

*بسم الله نبدأ*

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*و آية لهم أنّا حملنا ذريتهم في الفُلك المشحون (41) و خَلقنا لهم من مثله ما يَركبون (42) و إن نشأ نُغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم و لا هم ينقَذون (43) إلا رحمةً منّا و متاعاً إلى حين (44) و إذا قيل لهم اتّقوا ما بين أيديكم و ما خلفكم لعلكم تُرحمون (45) و ما تأتيهم من آيةٍ من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها مُعرضين (46) و إذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للّذين آمنوا أنُطعِمُ من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلالٍ مُبين (47) و يَقُولونَ متى هذا الوَعدُ إن كُنْتم صادقين (48) ما يَنظرونَ إلا صيحةً واحدةً تَأخُذُهُم و هم يَخِصّمون (49) فلا يَستطيعونَ تَوصِيةً و لا إلى أهْلِهِم يَرجِعون (50) و نُفِخَ في الصُّور فَإذا هُم منَ الأجْداثِ إلى ربّهم يَنسِلون (51) قالوا يا وَيلنا من بَعثنا من مَرقدنا هذا ما وعدَ الرَّحمنُ و صَدَقَ المرسلون (52) إنْ كانَت إلا صيحةً واحدةً فإذا هم جميعٌ لدينا مُحضَرون (53) فاليوم لا تظلم نفسٌ شيئاً و لا تُجزَون إلا ما كُنتُم تَعمَلون (54)..*
*-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*
*اللهم ارحمنا بالقرآن و اجعله لنا إماماً و نوراً و هدىً و رحمة ..*

----------


## روزه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون * وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون * وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون * إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين * وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون * وما تأتيهم من ءاية من ءايات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين * وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين * ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين * ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون * فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون * ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون * قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون * فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون *

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون () وخلقنا لهم من مثله مايركبون () وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون () إلا رحمة منا ومتاع إلى حين () وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون () وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين () وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله () قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين () ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين () إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فّإذا هم يخصمون () فلا يستطيعون توصية وإلى إلى أهلهم يرجعون () ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون () قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ماوعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون () إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون () فاليوم لاتظلم نفس لنفس شيئا ولاتجزون إلا ماكنتم تعملون ()

----------


## روح طموحه

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
وآية لهم أنى حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون
و خلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون
و إن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم و لا هم ينقذون
إلا رحمة منا و متاعاً إلى حين
و إذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم و ما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون
و ما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين
و إذا قيل لهم انفقوا ممارزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن إنتم إلا في ضلال مبين
ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم و يخصمون
فلا يستطيعون توصية و لا إلى اهلهم يرجعون 
و نفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث ينسلون
قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرفدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن و صدق المرسلون
فاليوم لاتظلم نفس شيئا و لا تجزون إلا ماكنتم تعملون

----------


## الريف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون(41)

وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون(42)

وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون(43)

إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين(44)

وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا مابين إيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون(45)

وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين(46)

وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا من ما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين(47)

ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين(48)

ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون(49)

فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلا أهلهم يرجعون(50)

ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلا ربهم ينسلون(51)

قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون(52)

إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون(53)

فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون(54)

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> *وعليكم السلاام ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
> شحالج الغناه !؟
> الحمدلله بخير يسرج حالي شحالج انتي 
> أنا فدتك الروح بسمع اللحين يمكن لأني ماروم ادش فاللليل
> 
> وانا داشه بنك ربيعتي لين الاداره باذن الله ترد نك نيمي : ),, 
> ...


بارك الله فيج عالتسميع عيوني

بعض الملاحظات 

فالآيه رقم (41) حملنا وليست خلقنا

فالآيه رقم (46) وما تأتيهم من آية

فالآيه رقم (51) نسيتي إلى ربهم 

فالآيه رقم (53) إن كانت إلا وليست إلا ينظرون وأيضا جميع وليست جميعا

وإن شاء الله المره اليايه تسميعج كامل بدون اخطاء

تقبلي تحياتي  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون *يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون * ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون* وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون * وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبآ فمنه يأكلون* وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون * ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون * سبحان الذي خلق الازواج كلها مما تنبت الارض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون * وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون * والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلكِ يسبحون


 

*اهنيج على هالروح الحلوه ف إعاده التسميع*

*ماشاء الله عليج بارك الله فيج تسميعج طيب ولا خطأ* 

*والله يثبتج عيوني*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *اللهم اجعل أول يومنا صلاحا*
> *وأوسطه فلاحا* 
> *وآخره نجحا..*
> *اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا ..*
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
> *وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون* 
> *وخلقنا لهم من مثله مايركبون*
> *وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون*
> ...


 

ماشاء الله عليج عيوني 
تسميع طيب بس ملاحظه صغييييييييره 

فالآيه رقم (43) ولا هم نسيتيها

وفالآيه رقم (52) المرسلون وليست المرسلين 
وطبعا انتي سبقتيني فديتج وصححتي 
وهاي مبادره حلوه منج 
والله يثبتج حبوبه  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *اهنيج على هالروح الحلوه ف إعاده التسميع*
> 
> *ماشاء الله عليج بارك الله فيج تسميعج طيب ولا خطأ* 
> 
> *والله يثبتج عيوني*


يزاااج الله خير حبيبتي
فديت اللي ترفع من معنوياااتناااا

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:"وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون(41)وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون(42)وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولاهم ينقذون(43)إلا رحمة منا ومتعا إلى حين(44)وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون(45)وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين(46)وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن انتم إلا في ضلل مبين(47)ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صدقين (48)ما ينظرون إلا صيحة وحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون(49)فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون(50)ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الاجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون(51)قالوا يويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون(52)ان كانت إلا صيحة وحدةفإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون(53)فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون الا ما كنتم تعملون(54)


 
*ماشاء الله عليج*

*تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ*

*الله يثبتج ويسرج لج الحفظ دايما حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> واءية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون (43) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا الى حين (44) وإذا قيل لهم أتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون (45) وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين (46) وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين (47) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (48) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون (49) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا الى أهلهم يرجعون (50) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث الى ربهم ينسلون (51) قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون (52) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون (53) فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون (54)


 

*بارك الله فيج حبوبه*

*بس ملاحظه صغيره جدا* 

*فالآيه رقم (47) في ضلال وليست ظلال* 


*ويزاج الله خير عالتسميع الطيب  الله يثبتج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.
> 
> " وءآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41 ) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42 ) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولاهم ينقذون ( 43) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين ( 44) وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون (45 ) وما تأتيهم من ءآية من آيت ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين (46 ) وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين (47 )ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (48 ) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون (49 ) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون (50 ) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون ( 51) قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ( 53) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون ( 53) فاليوم لاتظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون( 45).


 
*ماشاء الله عليج* 

*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب ولا خطأ* 
*يزاج الله خير*

*والله يثبتج غناتي*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بس الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون
> وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون
> وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون
> إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين
> وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون
> وما تأتيهم من ءاية من ءايات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين
> وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن
> ...


 
بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيبب حبوبه

بس ملاحظه صغيره  :Smile: 
فالآيه رقم (47) نسيتي من لو وليست مما 


ويزاج الله خير والله يثبتج  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..*
> 
> *بحمد من الله و منّة .. أتممت حفظ الجزء الرابع من سورة "يس" الساعة 2:57 بعد ظهر اليوم ..* 
> *و إن شا الله ما يكون في ولا غلطة....* 
> *بسم الله نبدأ* 
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم*
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *و آية لهم أنّا حملنا ذريتهم في الفُلك المشحون (41) و خَلقنا لهم من مثله ما يَركبون (42) و إن نشأ نُغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم و لا هم ينقَذون (43) إلا رحمةً منّا و متاعاً إلى حين (44) و إذا قيل لهم اتّقوا ما بين أيديكم و ما خلفكم لعلكم تُرحمون (45) و ما تأتيهم من آيةٍ من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها مُعرضين (46) و إذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للّذين آمنوا أنُطعِمُ من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلالٍ مُبين (47) و يَقُولونَ متى هذا الوَعدُ إن كُنْتم صادقين (48) ما يَنظرونَ إلا صيحةً واحدةً تَأخُذُهُم و هم يَخِصّمون (49) فلا يَستطيعونَ تَوصِيةً و لا إلى أهْلِهِم يَرجِعون (50) و نُفِخَ في الصُّور فَإذا هُم منَ الأجْداثِ إلى ربّهم يَنسِلون (51) قالوا يا وَيلنا من بَعثنا من مَرقدنا هذا ما وعدَ الرَّحمنُ و صَدَقَ المرسلون (52) إنْ كانَت إلا صيحةً واحدةً فإذا هم جميعٌ لدينا مُحضَرون (53) فاليوم لا تظلم نفسٌ شيئاً و لا تُجزَون إلا ما كُنتُم تَعمَلون (54)..*
> *-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*
> ...


 
ماشاء الله عليج والله عيني عليج بارده

من يومين تقريبا مشاركه معانا فالمجموعه وبفضل الله بمجهودج وعزيمتج على الحفظ وصلتي للجزء الي واصلي له خواتج

احيي فيج هالروح الحلوه والمثابره على الحفظ والتسميع

يزاج الله خير غناتي وتسميعج ماشاء الله طيب بدون أخطاء  :Smile: 

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون * وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون * وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون * إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين * وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون * وما تأتيهم من ءاية من ءايات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين * وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين * ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين * ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون * فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون * ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون * قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون * فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون *


ماشاء الله عليج 

حبوبه تسميعج طيب وبدون اخطاء

بارك الله فيج والله يبثتج عيوني :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون () وخلقنا لهم من مثله مايركبون () وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون () إلا رحمة منا ومتاع إلى حين () وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون () وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين () وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين () ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين () ماينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم فّإذا هم يخصمون () فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون () ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون () قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ماوعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون () إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون () فاليوم لاتظلم نفس شيئا ولاتجزون إلا ماكنتم تعملون ()


 
بارك الله فيج عالتسميع عيوني

بس ملاحظه صغيره فديتج

فالآيه رقم (49) ما ينظرون وليست ان كانت  :Smile:  وف نفس الآيه نسيتي كلمه تأخذهم 


فالآيه رقم (54) زدتي بعد كلمه نفس (كلمه لنفس )  :Smile:  


والله يثبتج ويوفقج ويزاج الله خير

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> وآية لهم أنى حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون
> و خلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون
> و إن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم و لا هم ينقذون
> إلا رحمة منا و متاعاً إلى حين
> و إذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم و ما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون
> و ما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين
> و إذا قيل لهم انفقوا ممارزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن إنتم إلا في ضلال مبين
> ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم و هم  يخصمون
> ...


 
بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب

بس في جم ملاحظه حبوبه 

فالآيه رقم (49) نسيتي بس وهم  :Smile: 

وفالآيه رقم (51) نسيتي إلى ربهم  :Smile: 

ونسيتي الآيه رقم (53) في قوله تعالى (( إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون))


وان شاء الله فالتسميع الياي يكون بدون اخطاء يزاج الله خير

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون(41)
> 
> وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون(42)
> 
> وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون(43)
> 
> إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين(44)
> ...


ماشاء الله عليج  :Smile: 

تسميعج كامل وطيب وبدون أخطاء

بارك الله فيج حبوبه والله يثبتج ويوفقج  :Smile:

----------


## فيحانيه

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم



و آية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41) و خلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42) و إن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم و لا هم ينقذون (43) إلا رحمه منا و متاعا إلى حين (44) و إذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم و ما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون (45) و ما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها مُعرضين (46) و إذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين (47) و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (48) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم و هم يخصمون (49) فلا يستطيعون توصية و لا إلى أهلهِم يرجعون
(50) و نفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون (51) قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن و صدق المرسلون (52) إن كانت إلاصيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون (53) فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا و لا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون (54)

----------


## الفارسة

> *ماشاء الله عليج والله عيني عليج بارده* 
> 
> 
> *من يومين تقريبا مشاركه معانا فالمجموعه وبفضل الله بمجهودج وعزيمتج على الحفظ وصلتي للجزء الي واصلي له خواتج* 
> *احيي فيج هالروح الحلوه والمثابره على الحفظ والتسميع* 
> *يزاج الله خير غناتي وتسميعج ماشاء الله طيب بدون أخطاء*  
> 
> *تقبلي تحياتي*




*اللهم لك الحمد .. بعون الله ثم تشجيعج فديتج .. الله يجزيج الجنة ..* 
*الغالية بتخبرج متى التسميع الياي ؟؟ .. و يزاج الله خير عني و عن البنات ^^ ،،*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> 
> 
> و آية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41) و خلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42) و إن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم و لا هم ينقذون (43) إلا رحمه منا و متاعا إلى حين (44) و إذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم و ما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون (45) و ما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها مُعرضين (46) و إذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين (47) و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (48) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم و هم يخصمون (49) فلا يستطيعون توصية و لا إلى أهلهِم يرجعون
> (50) و نفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون (51) قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن و صدق المرسلون (52) إن كانت إلاصيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون (53) فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا و لا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون (54)


ماشاء الله عليج عيوني

تسمييع طييب ولا خطأ بارك الله فيج

والله يثبتج ويوفقج حبوبه

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *اللهم لك الحمد .. بعون الله ثم تشجيعج فديتج .. الله يجزيج الجنة ..* 
> 
> *الغالية بتخبرج متى التسميع الياي ؟؟ .. و يزاج الله خير عني و عن البنات ^^ ،،*


 
تسملين فديتج

عيوني بتوصلج رساله ان شاء الله بموضوع المقرر حفظه للاسبوع الياي

بس خل يسمعن البنات وان شاء الله باجر او الي عقبه اطرش لكم  :Smile: 
وهو بالاساس بتكون الصفحه الي بعدها على طول  :Smile: 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ضي عيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون وخلقنا لهم من مثله مايركبون وأن نشأ نغرقهم فلاصريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلي حين وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا مابين أيديكم وماخلفكم لعلكم ترحمون وما تأتيهم من ءايه من ءآيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين ويقولون متى هذا الوعد أن كنتم صادقين ماينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلي أهلهم يرجعون ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلي ربهم ينسلون قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ماوعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون واليوم لاتظلم نفسا شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ماكنتم تعملون

----------


## 8نوف8

وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون 41
وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون 42
وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينصرون 43
الا رحمة منا ومتاع إلى حين 44
وإذ قيل لهم أتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون 45
وما تأتيهم من آية من آيت ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين 46
وإذ قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنو أنطعم من لو يشاء الله يطعمه ان أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين 47
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 48
ما ينظرون الا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون 49
فلا يستطعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون 50
ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون 51
قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون 52
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فاذا هم جميعا لدينا محضرون 53
فاليوم لا تظلم نفسا شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ماكنتم تعملون 54

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

اللـهم باعد بيـني وبين الشيطان كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب

أعـوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41) وخلقنا
لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم
ولا هم ينقذون (43) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعاً إلى حين (44) وإذا
قيل لهم أتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم تُرحمون (45)
وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين (46)
وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين 
آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشآءُ الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في
ضلال مبين (47) يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
(48) ما ينظرون إلا صيحةً واحدةً تأخذهم وهم يخصمون (49) 
فلا يستطيعون توصيةً ولآ إلىِ~ أهلهم ينظرون (50)
ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون (51)
قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا* هذا ما وعد الرحمنُ
وصدق المرسلين (52) إن كانت إلا صيحةً 
واحدةً فإذا هم جميعٌ لدينا محضرون (53) يوم لا تُنظرُ
نفسٌ شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعمـلون (54)

....
اســتــغفــر اللــه العــلي العــظيم،،،،
أحس أني مب أمثـــبته عــددددددددل  :Frown: 

وإن شاء الله ما يكون عندي وااايد أغلاط، لأني تخربطت وايد في
التسميع الكتابي، مع انه الشفوي كان اوكيه.

إذا في وااايد أغلاط بعيدها يوم الجمــعه
والسـمــووووحه عـالـتأخير، حاولت أثبــتهاا

----------


## awtar

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم

وءايه لهم أن حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون
وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون
وإن نشاء نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون
الا رحمه منا ومتعا الى حين
وأذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين ايديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون
وما تاتيهم ايه من أيات ربهم ألا كانو عنها معرضين
وأذا قيل لهم انفقوا مما رزقكم الله قالوا الذين كفروا للذين امنو انطعم من لو يشاء الله اطعمه ان انتم الافي ظلال مبين
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد أن كنتم صادقين
ما ينظرون الاصيحه واحده تاخذهم وهم يخصمون
فلا يستطيعون توصيه ولا الى اهلهم يرجعون
ونفخ في الصور فاذا هم الى الاجداثالى ربهم ينسلون
قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون
انا كانت الاصيحه واحده فأذا هم جميعا لدينا محضرون
فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون الاما كنتم تعلمون

----------


## الخيزران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" وآية لهم انا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون ( 41 ) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون ( 42 ) وان نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون ( 43 ) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا الى حين ( 44 ) وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين ايديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون ( 45 ) وما تأتيهم من ءاية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين ( 46 ) وإذا قيل لهم انفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا انطعم من لو يشاء الله اطعمه إن انتم إلا في ضلال مبين ( 47 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 48 ) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون ( 49 ) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا الى اهلهم يرجعون ( 50 ) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث الى ربهم ينسلون ( 51 ) قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ( 52 ) إن كانت الا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون ( 53 ) فاليوم لا تملك نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون ( 54 ) "

----------


## الحياة***

أنا ببدأمن الأول عشان غلطت المرة الأولى 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يس 
والقرآن الحكيم 
إنك لمن المرسلين 
على صراط مستقيم
تنزيل العزيز الرحيم 
لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون 
لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون 
إنا جعلنا في اعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون
وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يؤمنون
وسواءا عليهم اانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون 
إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فذكره بمغفرة واجركريم 
إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثرهم وكل شي احصيناه في إمام مبين 
واضرب لهم مثلا اصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون 
إذ ارسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون
قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شي إن أنتم إلا تكذبون 
قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون 
وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين 
قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم 
قالوا طائركم معكم أئئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون 
وجاء من اقصى المدينة رجل يسعى 
قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين
اتبعوا من لا يسئلكم اجرا وهم مهتدون 
ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون 
ااتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغن عني شفاعته شيئا ولا ينقذون 
قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون 
بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ..

ومشكورة اخي فشفاشة على جهودج الطيبة واعذريني على التأخير 
وبكمل تسميع المقرر قريب إن شاااااااء الله ..

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون وخلقنا لهم من مثله مايركبون و إن نشأ نغرقهم فلاصريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلي حين وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا مابين أيديكم وماخلفكم لعلكم ترحمون وما تأتيهم من ءاية من ءآيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ماينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلي أهلهم يرجعون ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلي ربهم ينسلون قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ماوعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون فاليوم لاتظلم نفسا شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ماكنتم تعملون


 
*بارك الله فيج عيوني عالتسميع الطيب*

*بس ملاحظه الهمزات * 

*يزاج الله خير حبوبه والله يثبتج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون 41
> وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون 42
> وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون 43
> الا رحمة منا ومتاع إلى حين 44
> وإذ قيل لهم أتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون 45
> وما تأتيهم من آية من آيت ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين 46
> وإذ قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنو أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه ان أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين 47
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 48
> ما ينظرون الا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون 49
> ...


 


بارك الله فيج ع التسميع الطيب غناتي 
بس ملاحظه صغيره  :Smile:  
فالآية ريم (43) ينقذون وليست ينصرون  :Smile:  
فالآيه رقم(47) أطعمه وليست يطعمه  :Smile:  
والله يثبتج ان شاء الله

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اللـهم باعد بيـني وبين الشيطان كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب
> 
> أعـوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41) وخلقنا
> لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم
> ولا هم ينقذون (43) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعاً إلى حين (44) وإذا
> قيل لهم أتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم تُرحمون (45)
> ...


 

بارك الله فيج غناتي 

بس جم ملاحظه  :Smile: 

فالآيه رقم (50) يرجعون وليست ينظرون 

فالآيه رقم (52) المرسلون وليست المرسلين  :Smile: 

فالآيه رقم (54) فاليوم لا تظلم وليست يوم لا تُنظرُ

هو بالعاده يكون التسميع الشفوي اثبت من الكتابي ماعليه غناتي دامج واثقه من التسميع الشفوي لا تحاتين الكتابي بس يباله تثبيت عدل ربي يثبتج  :Smile:  

واغلاطج تراها بسيطه ومسموحه بالحل عيوني

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وءايه لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون
> وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون
> وإن نشاء نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون
> إلا رحمه منا ومتعا إلى حين
> وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون
> وما تاتيهم من ايه من آيات ربهم إلا كانو عنها معرضين
> و إذا قيل لهم انفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنو انطعم من لو يشاء الله اطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين
> ...


*بارك الله فيج غناتي عالتسميع* 
*بس عندي ملاحظه* 
*فديتج انتبهي على مواضع الهمزات لا تنسيها مره ثانيه وخذي راحتج فالتسميع*  

*فالآيه رقم (47) قال الذين وليست قالوا الذين*  
*وأيضا في ضلال مبين وليست ظلال*  
*فالآيه رقم (51) من الأجذاث وليست إلى الأجداث*  
*والله يوفقج ويثبتج على طاعته يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون ( 41 ) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون ( 42 ) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون ( 43 ) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا الى حين ( 44 ) وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين ايديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون ( 45 ) وما تأتيهم من ءاية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين ( 46 ) وإذا قيل لهم انفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا انطعم من لو يشاء الله اطعمه إن انتم إلا في ضلال مبين ( 47 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 48 ) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون ( 49 ) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا الى اهلهم يرجعون ( 50 ) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث الى ربهم ينسلون ( 51 ) قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ( 52 ) إن كانت الا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون ( 53 ) فاليوم لا تملك نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون ( 54 ) "


 
ماشاء الله عليج 

تسميع طيب غناتي ربي يحفظج ويثبتج على طاعته  :Smile: 


بارك الله فيج

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أنا ببدأمن الأول عشان غلطت المرة الأولى 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> يس 
> والقرآن الحكيم 
> إنك لمن المرسلين 
> على صراط مستقيم
> تنزيل العزيز الرحيم 
> لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون 
> ...


 
*بارك الله فيج عيوني عالتسميع والعفو هذا واجبنا*
*بس عندي جم ملاحظه* 

*فالآيه رقم (9) يبصرون وليست يؤمنون* 
*فالآيه رقم (11) فبشره وليست فذكره* 
*غناتي فديتج نسيتي الآيتين رقم (24) و (25)* 
*إني إذا لفي ضلال مبن*
*إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون* 
*يزاج الله خير والله يثبتج عيوني*

----------


## منوه الحلوه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم فى الفلك المشحون *
وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون *
وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون *
إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين *
وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون *
وما تأتيهم من ءاية من ءايات ربهم إلا كانوا عنه معرضين *
وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم ربكم قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا أنطعم من لويشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا فى ضلال مبين *
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين *
ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون *
فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون *
ونفخ فى الصور فإذا هم الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون *
قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون *
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون *
فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ماكنتم تعلمون *

----------


## الشتلية

* السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أسفه على التأخير كانت عندي ضروف خااصه 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

 وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون (43) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعاً إلى حين (44) وإذا قيل لهم أتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون (45) وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين (46) وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشآء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين (47) و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (48) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون (49) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلىِ أهلهم يرجعون (50) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون (51) قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون (52) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون (53) فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعمـلون (54)*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم فى الفلك المشحون *
> وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون *
> وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون *
> إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين *
> وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون *
> وما تأتيهم من ءاية من ءايات ربهم إلا كانوا عنه معرضين *
> وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا أنطعم من لويشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا فى ضلال مبين *
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين *
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج*

*بس ملاحظه حبوبه* 

*فالآيه رقم (47) رزقكم الله وليست رزقكم ربكم*


*ويزاج الله خير والله يثبتج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> * السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* 
> 
> *أسفه على التأخير كانت عندي ضروف خااصه* 
> 
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
> 
> *وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون (43) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعاً إلى حين (44) وإذا قيل لهم أتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون (45) وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين (46) وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشآء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين (47) و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (48) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون (49) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلىِ أهلهم يرجعون (50) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون (51) قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون (52) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون (53) فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعمـلون (54)*


*مسموحه حبوبه عذرج معاج*

*ماشاء الله تسميعج طيب ولا خطأ بارك الله فيج*

*خواتي دعواتكن للأخت الشتلية الله يوفقها فامتحاناتها ويسهل عليها يارب* 

*ربي يثبتج* 

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

شحالكن خواتي عساكن بخير


اشكركن جزيل الشكر على التسميع وعلى المجهود الي تبذلونه 

فالحفظ 

بارك الله فيكن والله يجعلكن من حفظة القرآن الكريم يارب 

والله يثبته ف قلوبكم ان شاء الله


بالنسبه للحفظ المقرر لهذا لاسبوع باذن الله تعالى 


التسميع راح يكون 

من قوله تعالى فالآيه رقم (55)

*إِنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ الْيَوْمَ فِي شُغُلٍ فَاكِهُونَ* 


*وحتى الآيه رقم (70)*

*لِيُنذِرَ مَن كَانَ حَيًّا وَيَحِقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ* 


** 

*الله يوفقكن ان شاء الله* 

*واتمنى تسامحوني عالقصور وياريت خواتي اشوف منكن تفاعل فالموضوع*
*مو بس اتون تسمعون وخلاص  ياريت التشجيع يكون من جميع افراد المجموعه* 

*والسموحه*

----------


## الفارسة

الشتلية ربي يوفقج و ييسر لج أمرررررج غناتي ^^

فشفااااااااشة ما عليج قصووووور الغالية .. و جاااااااري الحفظ .. يالله شدن حيييييلكن خواتي عشان نشووووووف منو بتفووووووووووز بالمركز الأول .. و كلللللكن فييييكن الخيييير ^^ ،،

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

ان شاء الله الفارسه  :Smile:  يزاج الله خير حبوبه

----------


## الشتلية

> *مسموحه حبوبه عذرج معاج*
> 
> *ماشاء الله تسميعج طيب ولا خطأ بارك الله فيج*
> 
> *خواتي دعواتكن للأخت الشتلية الله يوفقها فامتحاناتها ويسهل عليها يارب* 
> 
> *ربي يثبتج* 
> 
> *سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*



* فديتج حياااتي الله يسمع منج و تكون نسبتي ترفع الراس و تبيض الويه 
و التوفيق لك بنت ليلحين عليها متحاااانااات و يسهل عليهاااا يارب*

----------


## الشتلية

> الشتلية ربي يوفقج و ييسر لج أمرررررج غناتي ^^
> *
> الله يسمع منج أنتي و فش فش أميييييييييييييييين 
> الله يوفقج في حياااتج . .* 
> فشفااااااااشة ما عليج قصووووور الغالية .. و جاااااااري الحفظ .. يالله شدن حيييييلكن خواتي عشان نشووووووف منو بتفووووووووووز بالمركز الأول .. و كلللللكن فييييكن الخيييير ^^ ،،


*
هيه صح كلام الفارسية والله فكره حلوه ..*

----------


## الشتلية

* هااااااا بنوووتااااات هاااا متزوجااااات .. 

شلون الحفظ معااااااكن إن شاء الله زين تمااام ..*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

:Smile:  جي اباكن

فديتكن والله الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يارب  :Smile:

----------


## الشتلية

* سلام علكين بنااااااااااااااات
كيف حالكن ؟*

----------


## ضي عيني

عليج الله حيالله الشتليه شخبااااااااارج 


شوه الحفظ وياااكن هاالمره أحس إنه سهل بديت أحفظ وان شاءاالله يوم الثلاثاء 
بثبته

----------


## نسل الصقور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
((وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم فى الفلك المشحون ,وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون ,وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون, إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين ,وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون ,وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين ,وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا فى ضلال مبين ,ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ,ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون ,فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون ,ونفخ فى الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون ,قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ,إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون ,فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ماكنتم تعلمون ))


أنا آســــــفة لاني اتخرت :Frown:  بــس الامتحانات و اشياء ثاانية و الحمد الله فظيت عشان أسمــع حفظي

إجازة سعيـــدة و مفـــــــــــيدة

----------


## الفارسة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ^^

شحاااااااااالكن خواتي ؟؟ عساكن مرتاحات ان شا لله ؟؟ .. الشتلية شخبااااااااااااارج ^^ ؟؟

يالله فديييييييييتكن شدن الهمة .. نبا نتساااااااااابق على الجنة حبيباتي .. و الله انه نعم السبااااااااااااااااااااق ^^ ،،

بإذن الله أسمع الجزء قبل الأخير الحينـــة ^^

لـــي عودة .. و ربي يحفظكن ^^ ..

----------


## الفارسة

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*

*بفضل من الله و منّة أتممت حفظ الجزء ما قبل الأخير من سورة " يس " تمام الساعة 3:00 عصر اليوووووووووم ..*

*بسم الله نبدأ ..*

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إنّ أصحاب الجـنّة اليومَ في شُغُلٍ فَاكِهون(55)هُم و أزواجُهم في ظِلالٍ على الأرائِك متَّكئُون(56)لَهم فيها فَاكِهة و لَهُم مَا يَدَّعون(57)سَلامٌ قولاً مِن رَبٍّ رَحيم(58)و امتازوا اليومَ أيُّها المُجْرمُون(59)ألَم أعهَد إلَيكُم يا بني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنّه لَكُم عدوٌّ مُبين(60)و أنِ اعْبُدوني هَذا صراطٌ مُستقِيم(61)وَ لقد أضلَّ مِنْكم جبلاً كثيراً أفَلَم تَكُونوا تَعقِلون(62)هَذهِ جهنَّم التي كُنتُم تُوعَدون(63)اصلَوها اليومَ بِما كُنتُم تَكفرون(64)اليومَ نَختِم على أَفواهِهِم و تُكلِّمُنا أيْديهِم و تَشْهَدُ أرجُلُهُم بِما كَانوا يَكسِبون(65)و لو نشاء لَطَمسنا على أعيُنِهم فاسْتَبَقُوا الصِّراطَ فأنَّى يُبصِرون(66)و لو نشاء لَمَسَخناهُم على مكانَتِهِم فما استطاعوا مُضِيًّا و لا يَرْجِعُون(67)و من نُعمِّره نُنَكِّسه في الخَلْقِ أفلا يَعقِلُون(68)و ما علَّمناهُ الشِّعر و ما ينبَغِي لَه إن هو إلا ذكرى و قرآنٌ مُبين(69)ليُنذِر من كان حيًّا و يَحقَّ القولُ على الكافرين(70) ..*

*و إن شااااا الله ما يكون عندي و لا غلطة ..*

*اللهم ارحمنا بالقرآن و اجعله لنا إماماً و نوراً و هدىً و رحمة ..* 
*-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*
*بارك الله فيكن خواتي ..*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
> 
> *بفضل من الله و منّة أتممت حفظ الجزء ما قبل الأخير من سورة " يس " تمام الساعة 3:00 عصر اليوووووووووم ..* 
> *بسم الله نبدأ ..* 
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *إنّ أصحاب الجـنّة اليومَ في شُغُلٍ فَاكِهون(55)هُم و أزواجُهم في ظِلالٍ على الأرائِك متَّكئُون(56)لَهم فيها فَاكِهة و لَهُم مَا يَدَّعون(57)سَلامٌ قولاً مِن رَبٍّ رَحيم(58)و امتازوا اليومَ أيُّها المُجْرمُون(59)ألَم أعهَد إلَيكُم يا بني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنّه لَكُم عدوٌّ مُبين(60)و أنِ اعْبُدوني هَذا صراطٌ مُستقِيم(61)وَ لقد أضلَّ مِنْكم جبلاً كثيراً أفَلَم تَكُونوا تَعقِلون(62)هَذهِ جهنَّم التي كُنتُم تُوعَدون(63)اصلَوها اليومَ بِما كُنتُم تَكفرون(64)اليومَ نَختِم على أَفواهِهِم و تُكلِّمُنا أيْديهِم و تَشْهَدُ أرجُلُهُم بِما كَانوا يَكسِبون(65)و لو نشاء لَطَمسنا على أعيُنِهم فاسْتَبَقُوا الصِّراطَ فأنَّى يُبصِرون(66)و لو نشاء لَمَسَخناهُم على مكانَتِهِم فما استطاعوا مُضِيًّا و لا يَرْجِعُون(67)و من نُعمِّره نُنَكِّسه في الخَلْقِ أفلا يَعقِلُون(68)و ما علَّمناهُ الشِّعر و ما ينبَغِي لَه إن هو إلا ذكر و قرآنٌ مُبين(69)ليُنذِر من كان حيًّا و يَحقَّ القولُ على الكافرين(70) ..* 
> *و إن شااااا الله ما يكون عندي و لا غلطة ..* 
> *اللهم ارحمنا بالقرآن و اجعله لنا إماماً و نوراً و هدىً و رحمة ..* 
> ...


*هههههههه ياعمري فديتج والله*

*التسميع يوم الاربعاء حياتي* 
*بس عشانج وعشان هالهمه بصحح لج * 


*بس خطأ واحد وبسيط يعني فالآيه رقم (69) ذكرٌ وليست ذكرى*

*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب*

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج حبوبه  والله يثبته ف قلبج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 





*خواتي الغاليات* 






*بفضل من الله وبفضل جهودكم شارفنا على الانتهاء من حفظ سورة يس والله يثبته ف قلوبنا* 








*وحبيت اهديكم موقع مميز وراااااائع للحفظ والتفسير ولسماع الآيات وايضا للتسميع*  









*واشكر الاخت ضي عيني على هالموقع الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتها* 







*وقبل لا اعطيكم الموقع*
*اقروا هالدعاء يزاكن الله كل الخير*  






*((( اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم سبباً لنا إلى الفوز الأكبر العظيم. اللهم إننا فقراء إلى رحمتك. اللهم إننا ضعفاء فقوِّنا، وإننا إلى رحمتك فقراء فاغننا. اللهم أغننا عمن أغنيته عنا. اللهم اجعل سعة رزقنا آخر حياتنا عند الكبر. اللهم لا تحوجنا إلى لئيم فيطردنا. اللهم كن لنا رحيماً وبنا رحيماً، يا أرحم الراحمين! تقطعت الأسباب إلا سببك، فأنت ربنا، وأنت خالقنا، وأنت رازقنا، إلى من تكلنا يا إلهنا؟! فإن طردتنا فمن ذا الذي يرحمنا)))* 










*اللهم آتنا فالدنيا حسنة وفالآخره حسنة وقنا عذاب الله*
*(صلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين )*







*اللهم آمين* 

*تفضلن الموقع خواتي* 
http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=036

----------


## نسيت الماضي

الله يوفق الجميع .. ويثبت حفظنا  :Smile:  .. 

ويجعلنا من حفظة القرآن .. 


الآيات سهله .. الحمد لله ..

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> بارك الله فيج غناتي 
> 
> بس جم ملاحظه 
> 
> فالآيه رقم (50) يرجعون وليست ينظرون 
> 
> فالآيه رقم (52) المرسلون وليست المرسلين 
> 
> فالآيه رقم (54) فاليوم لا تظلم وليست يوم لا تُنظرُ
> ...


يزااااااااااااااج الله خيييييييير فشفوووووووش >_<
الصراااحه وااايد أغلاط أنا ما أرضاهـااا على نفــسي  :Frown: 


وللأسسف كنت مشغوووله الأيام إللي طافت مافضبت عشان أراجعــهااا
تسلــمييييييييييين حبيبـــتي مشكوووره وماتقصرين،
في ميزان حســناتج إن شاء الله...


إن شاء الله أراجعــها وأحفظ إللي بعــدها عددددددددددددل  :Smile:

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

..

أللـــهم آميييييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين،،،



يزاااااااااااااااكم الله خير أنتي وضيوووه على اللــــينك..
والله يوفقــكم ويســـعدكم جــميعاا دنيــااا وآآآآآآآآخره... :Smile: ...

----------


## m7d-shraty

السموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووحة والله كان عندي امتحااااااااااااااااااااانات 
دعوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم


اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم...

" وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون ( 41 ) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون ( 42 ) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون ( 43 ) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا الى حين ( 44 ) وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين ايديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون ( 45 ) وما تأتيهم من ءاية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين ( 46 ) وإذا قيل لهم انفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا انطعم من لو يشاء الله اطعمه إن انتم إلا في ضلال مبين ( 47 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 48 ) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون ( 49 ) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا الى اهلهم يرجعون ( 50 ) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث الى ربهم ينسلون ( 51 ) قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ( 52 ) إن كانت الا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون ( 53 ) فاليوم لا تملك نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون ( 54 ) "

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ((وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم فى الفلك المشحون ,وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون ,وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون, إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين ,وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون ,وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين ,وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا فى ضلال مبين ,ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ,ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون ,فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون ,ونفخ فى الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون ,قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ,إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون ,فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ماكنتم تعلمون ))
> 
> 
> أنا آســــــفة لاني اتخرت بــس الامتحانات و اشياء ثاانية و الحمد الله فظيت عشان أسمــع حفظي
> 
> 
> إجازة سعيـــدة و مفـــــــــــيدة


 
بارك الله فيج غناتي عالتسميع الطيب ولا خطأ

وسامحيني ما انتبهت عالتسميع وتسلمين لانج نبهتيني

الله يوفقج وان شاء الله نتايجج تكون حلوه ومسموحه

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووحة والله كان عندي امتحااااااااااااااااااااانات 
> دعوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم
> 
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم...
> 
> " وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون ( 41 ) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون ( 42 ) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون ( 43 ) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا الى حين ( 44 ) وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين ايديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون ( 45 ) وما تأتيهم من ءاية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين ( 46 ) وإذا قيل لهم انفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا انطعم من لو يشاء الله اطعمه إن انتم إلا في ضلال مبين ( 47 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 48 ) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون ( 49 ) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا الى اهلهم يرجعون ( 50 ) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث الى ربهم ينسلون ( 51 ) قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ( 52 ) إن كانت الا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون ( 53 ) فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون ( 54 ) "


 
بارك الله فيج عالتسميع وان شاء الله تكون نتايجج بامتياز يارب بالتوفيق

وعن التسميع

يزاج الله خير تسميع طيب

بس خطا واحد


فالآيه رقم (54) فاليوم لا تظلم وليست لا تملك

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> يزااااااااااااااج الله خيييييييير فشفوووووووش >_<
> الصراااحه وااايد أغلاط أنا ما أرضاهـااا على نفــسي  
> 
> وللأسسف كنت مشغوووله الأيام إللي طافت مافضبت عشان أراجعــهااا
> تسلــمييييييييييين حبيبـــتي مشكوووره وماتقصرين،
> في ميزان حســناتج إن شاء الله... 
> 
> 
> إن شاء الله أراجعــها وأحفظ إللي بعــدها عددددددددددددل


 
ماعليه فديتج

ان شاء الله ف مراجعه السورة كلها ما تغلطين ولا غلطه  :Smile:  

والله يثبتج ويارب تروحين وتردين بالسلامه وعمره مقبوله مقدما

دعواتج فديتج  :Smile:

----------


## taaami

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"

يـس (1 ) والقرآن الحكيم (2 ) إنك لمن المرسلين ( 3) على صراطٍ مستقيم (4 ) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5 ) لتنذر قوما ما أنذرَ ءاباؤهم فهم غافلون ( 6) لقد حق القولُ على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7 )إناجعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8 ) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9 ) وسواءٌ عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون (10 ) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرةٍ وأجرٍ كريم ( 11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وءآثرهم وكل شيءٍ أحصيناه في إمامً مبين(12 ) ......

----------


## الفارسة

يزاااااااااااج الله خير فشفاااااااااااااااشة و السموووحة إني خالفت القوانين لكن من الحماااااااااس شو نسوي ؟ لووول .. و تسلمين على التصحيييييييييييييح فديتج ..

شحااااااالكن خواااااااااتي ؟؟.. صبااااااااااحكن عسل ^^ ،،

اللهم إنا أصبحنا نشهدكـ و نشهد حملة عرشكـ و ملائكتكـ و جميع خلقكـ أنكـ أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدكـ لا شريكـ لكـ و أن محمداً عبدكـ و رسولكـ ^^ ،،

----------


## ضي عيني

اعترف اني بـــــديت انتهي من حفظ الجزء المطلووب من سورة يــس

----------


## كلمه طيبه

مراحب الغاليااااااات..
وين وصلتم في الحفظ..؟؟؟؟
ترى ماشي بقى ورا باجر التسميع..
عني أنا حفظت ورجعت الجزء اللي بنسمعة يوم الأربعاء ولله الحمد والمنه..
والله يثبتنا فالحفظ..والواجب علينا إنا نراجع كل اللي حفظناه ونتدارسة بينا من فترة لفترة حتى ماننساه
لأن مثل ماقال الرسول عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام..
(* تعاهدوا هذا القرآن فوالذي نفسي محمد بيده لهو أشد تفلُّتاً من الإبل في عُقُلِها* ) رواه البخاري و مسلم .

وبالـــــــــــتــــــــــوفـــــــــــيــــــــــ ـــــــق

----------


## ضي عيني

> مراحب الغاليااااااات..
> وين وصلتم في الحفظ..؟؟؟؟
> ترى ماشي بقى ورا باجر التسميع..
> عني أنا حفظت ورجعت الجزء اللي بنسمعة يوم الأربعاء ولله الحمد والمنه..
> والله يثبتنا فالحفظ..والواجب علينا إنا نراجع كل اللي حفظناه ونتدارسة بينا من فترة لفترة حتى ماننساه
> لأن مثل ماقال الرسول عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام..
> (* تعاهدوا هذا القرآن فوالذي نفسي محمد بيده لهو أشد تفلُّتاً من الإبل في عُقُلِها* ) رواه البخاري و مسلم .
> 
> وبالـــــــــــتــــــــــوفـــــــــــيــــــــــ ـــــــق


الله يـــــــثبته حفظج أن شاءالله 
ها المره الاياااااااات سهله في حفظها بس باقي أثبت 
وانصحكن بنااااات كل يوم تقرن سورة الدخان ويـــس من الاول للنهايه 
عشان يثبت الحفظ

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

لي عوده خواتي ان شاء الله  :Smile: 

الله يثبت القرآن ف صدوركن يارب  :Smile:

----------


## الشتلية

> مراحب الغاليااااااات..
> وين وصلتم في الحفظ..؟؟؟؟
> ترى ماشي بقى ورا باجر التسميع..
> عني أنا حفظت ورجعت الجزء اللي بنسمعة يوم الأربعاء ولله الحمد والمنه..
> والله يثبتنا فالحفظ..والواجب علينا إنا نراجع كل اللي حفظناه ونتدارسة بينا من فترة لفترة حتى ماننساه
> لأن مثل ماقال الرسول عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام..
> (* تعاهدوا هذا القرآن فوالذي نفسي محمد بيده لهو أشد تفلُّتاً من الإبل في عُقُلِها* ) رواه البخاري و مسلم .
> 
> وبالـــــــــــتــــــــــوفـــــــــــيــــــــــ ـــــــق


*
.. الله يثبة حفظج أن شاء الله .. 
أنا عن نفسي خلاص خلصت امتحاناتي بس الله يستر على الجهد ..
و أنا حفظت بعض من الأيات في السورة يس ألي راح نسمعه يوم الأربعاء ..
و الحمد الله يعني سورة دخان أقراه في صلاتي و أنا و الله شكره فش فش على أنها خلتنا نحفظ و نسوي مجموع للحفظ ..
في ميزان حسناتج فش فش*

----------


## &..Dreams..&

......................

----------


## روح طموحه

> الله يثبت القرآن ف صدوركن يارب


آمين يارب  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"
> 
> يـس (1 ) والقرآن الحكيم (2 ) إنك لمن المرسلين ( 3) على صراطٍ مستقيم (4 ) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5 ) لتنذر قوما ما أنذرَ ءاباؤهم فهم غافلون ( 6) لقد حق القولُ على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7 )إناجعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8 ) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9 ) وسواءٌ عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون (10 ) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرةٍ وأجرٍ كريم ( 11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وءآثرهم وكل شيءٍ أحصيناه في إمامً مبين(12 ) ......


بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب غناتي 

وتسميعج طيب بدون اخطاء 


ويا هلا بج فالمجموعه  :Smile: 


الله يوفقج

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> يزاااااااااااج الله خير فشفاااااااااااااااشة و السموووحة إني خالفت القوانين لكن من الحماااااااااس شو نسوي ؟ لووول .. و تسلمين على التصحيييييييييييييح فديتج ..
> 
> 
> لا عادي فديتج والله يحفظج على الهمه الي فيها وعساج عالقوه يارب  
> 
> شحااااااالكن خواااااااااتي ؟؟.. صبااااااااااحكن عسل ^^ ،،
> 
> صباحج ورد وجوري  
> اللهم إنا أصبحنا نشهدكـ و نشهد حملة عرشكـ و ملائكتكـ و جميع خلقكـ أنكـ أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدكـ لا شريكـ لكـ و أن محمداً عبدكـ و رسولكـ ^^ ،،


 
*اللهم آمين*

----------


## كلمه طيبه

مرحبا خواتي ..
الله يثبتنا جميعا في الحفظ ..ويجعل كل أعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم

وكل الشكر للغالية فش فش..

وحبيت أسمع سورة يس من البداية..إذا ممكن فشفوشة..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

*يس - والقرآن الحكيم - إنك لمن المرسلين - على صراط مستقيم - تنزيل العزيز الرحيم - لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون - لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون - إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون - وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون - وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم فهم لايؤمنون - إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشرة بمغفرة وأجر كريم - إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ماقدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين* 

*واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون - إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون - قالوا ماأنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون - قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين - قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم - قالوا طائركم معكم ءإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوما مسرفون - وجاء من اقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين - اتبعوا من لايسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون - ومالي لاأعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون - ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون - إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون - قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين*

*وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وماكنا منزلين - إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون - ياحسرة على العباد مايأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤن ألم يروا كم أهلنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون - وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون - وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون - وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون - ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون - سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون - وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون - والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم - والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم - لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون* 
* 

وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون - وخلقنا لهم من مثله مايركبون - وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون - إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين - وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا مابين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون - وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين - وإذا قيل لهم انفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لويشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين - ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين - ماينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون - فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون - ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون- قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ماوعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون - إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميعا لدينا محضرون - فاليوم لاتظلم نفس شيئا ولاتجزون إلا ماكنتم تعملون*

*
إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون هم وأزواجهم في ضلال على الأرائك متكئون - لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم فيها مايدعون - سلام قولا من رب رحيم - وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون - ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لاتعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم - ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون - هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون - اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون - اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون - ولونشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنا يبصرون - ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون - ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون - وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين - لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين..*
*أنا شاكه في يتكؤن ما أدري صح بها الطريقة تنكتب؟؟أو لا..*

واسمحي لي فشفاشة باتعبج معايه في التصحيح

----------


## $asamy$

يـس (1 ) والقرآن الحكيم (2 ) إنك لمن المرسلين ( 3) على صراطٍ مستقيم (4 ) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5 ) لتنذر قوما ما أنذرَ ءاباؤهم فهم غافلون ( 6) لقد حق القولُ على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7 )إناجعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8 ) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9 ) وسواءٌ عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون (10 ) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرةٍ وأجرٍ كريم ( 11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وءآثرهم وكل شيءٍ أحصيناه في إمامً مبين(12 ) ......
يسلمووو....

----------


## نسل الصقور

*الســــــــلام عليـــــــــــكم*......................................
*
((إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون , هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكؤون,لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون , سلام قولا من رب رحيم , وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون , ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين , وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم , ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون , هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون , اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون , اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون , ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون , ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون , ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون , وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين , لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين ))*

----------


## الفارسة

*صباااحكن جوري خواتي ^^*

*ما شا الله عليكن .. الهمم فووووووووق .. عساهاااا دوم فووووووووق .. باركـ الله فيكن ..*

*** اللهم إنا نسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده .. و نعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ،، ربي أعوذ بك من الكسل و سوء الكبر ،، ربي أعوذ بك من عذابٍ في النار و عذابٍ في القبر ..^^..*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> مرحبا خواتي ..
> الله يثبتنا جميعا في الحفظ ..ويجعل كل أعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم
> 
> وكل الشكر للغالية فش فش..
> 
> وحبيت أسمع سورة يس من البداية..إذا ممكن فشفوشة..
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
> 
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج غناتي* 
*تسميعج طيب  ورائع*  
*ويتكئون صح كتبتيها *  
*الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ومافيها لا تعب ولا شي *  
*يزاج الله خير والله يثبتج ف قلبج يارب*

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون (55) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون (56) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون (57) سلام قول من رب رحيم (58) وأمتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون (59) ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم آلا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين (60) وأن أعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم (61) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون (62) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون (63) أصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون (64) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون (65) ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون (66) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون (67) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون (68) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين (69) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين(70)

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *الســــــــلام عليـــــــــــكم*......................................
> 
> *((إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون , هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكؤون,لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون , سلام قولا من رب رحيم , وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون , ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين , وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم , ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون , هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون , اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون , اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون , ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون , ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون , ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون , وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين , لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين ))*


 
*يزاج الله كل الخير عيوني عالتسميع الطيب*

*متميزه فالتسميع ماشاء الله عليج  ولا خطأ* 


*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويثبته ف قلبج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> يـس (1 ) والقرآن الحكيم (2 ) إنك لمن المرسلين ( 3) على صراطٍ مستقيم (4 ) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم (5 ) لتنذر قوما ما أنذرَ ءاباؤهم فهم غافلون ( 6) لقد حق القولُ على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون (7 )إناجعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8 ) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9 ) وسواءٌ عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لايؤمنون (10 ) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرةٍ وأجرٍ كريم ( 11) إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وءآثرهم وكل شيءٍ أحصيناه في إمامً مبين(12 ) ......
> يسلمووو....


 
*ماشاء الله عليج ت تسميع طيب ولا خطأ*

*ويا هلابج بالمجموعه* 

**

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم:"إن اصحب الجنة اليوم في شغل فكهون*هم وازواجهم في ظلل على الأرائك متكئون*لهم فيها فكهة ولهم ما يدعون *سلم قولا من رب رحيم**وامتزوا اليوم أيها المجرمون**ألم عهد إليكم يبني آدم ألا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين**وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم**ولقد اضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون**هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون**اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون**اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون**ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون**ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون**ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون**وما علمنه الشعر وما ينبغي له ان هو الا ذكر وقرآن مبين **لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكفرين** ويزاج الله خير على مجهودك اختي فشفاشه


 
*بارك الله فيج اختي عالتسميع الطيب*


*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويثبته ف قلبج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون (55) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون (56) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون (57) سلام قولاً من رب رحيم (58) وأمتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون (59) ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم ألا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين (60) وأن أعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم (61) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون (62) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون (63) أصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون (64) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون (65) ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون (66) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون (67) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون (68) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين (69) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين(70)


*بارك الله فيج اختي عالتسميع الطيب*


*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويثبته ف قلبج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

تسميع الاخت الفاضله 


وردة الحكم





> ..( واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون *إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوها فعززنا بثالث فقالو إنا إليكم مرسلون * قالو ما انتم الا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شي إن أنتم إلا تكذبون * قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا اليكم لمرسلون * وما علينا الا البلاغ المبين * قالو انا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهو لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب اليم * قالو طائركم معهم اإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون * وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم أتبعو المرسلين * اتبعو من لا يســألكم اجرا وهم مهتدون * ومالي لا اعبد الذي فطرني واليه ترجعون* ااتحذ من دونه آلــهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون *
> إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين اني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون * قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون * بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ).. .


 
بارك الله فيج عالتسميع ورورده

بس ياليت تعيدين التسميع فديتج لان الأغلاط شائعة  :Smile:  وعشان بعد يتثبت عندج التسميع الصحيح 


واتريا الإعاده غناتي  :Smile:  والسموحه منج حبوبه

----------


## وردة الحكم

إن شاء الله الحين بعيد  :Smile: < أنا وايد كسلانة خخخخخ  :Big Grin: 

أعوذ بالله من الشطيان الرجيم

( واضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون * إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون * قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيءإن أنتم إلا تكذبون * قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم مرسلون * وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين * قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لكم لئن لم تنتهو لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم * قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون * وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين * اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجراُ وهم مهتدون * ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون * ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن يضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون * إني إذاً لفي ضلال مبين * إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون * قيل ادخل الجنة ياليت قومي يعلمون * بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ) .

قبل لا أسمع راجعت الهمزات وإن شاء الله كلها صح بس تنريا تسميع الابلة ..  :Smile:

----------


## روح طموحه

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون 
هم و أزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون
لهم فيها فاكهة و لهم مايدعون
سلام قولاً من رب رحيم
و امتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون
ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم ألا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين
و أن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم
و لقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونون تعقلون
هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون
اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون
اليوم نختم على أفواههم و تكلمنا أيديهم و تشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون
و لو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون
و لو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا و لا يرجعون
و من نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون
و ما علمناه الشعر و ما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر و قرآن مبين
لينذر من كان حيا و يحق القول على الكافرين

----------


## ملاذ الروح

أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم

" إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ( 55) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الآرائك متكؤون ( 56) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم مايدعون (57 ) سلام قولا من رب رحيم ( 58) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون (59 ) ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم ألا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين (60 ) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ( 61) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون ( 62) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون ( 63) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون ( 64) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلما أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون (65 ) ولونشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنا يبصرون (66) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون (67) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون ( 68) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين (69) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين( 70).

----------


## وردة الحكم

* 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
( وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون * ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون * ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون * وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون * و ءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون * وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون * لياكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون * سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون * و آية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون * والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم * والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم * لا الشمس ينبغي أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون ) . 


يالله صححي أبلة بس أنا بطلع أحفظ الصفحــة اللي ورا وبالليل يمكن أخلص أوكيه ... 

وداعــــة الله ،،*

----------


## الخيزران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ( 55 ) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون ( 56 ) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون ( 57 ) سلام قولا من رب رحيم ( 58 ) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ( 59 ) ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني ءادم الا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين ( 60 ) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ( 61 ) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون ( 62 ) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون ( 63 ) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون ( 64 ) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ( 65 ) ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون ( 66 ) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون ( 67 ) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون ( 68 ) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين ( 69 ) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين ( 70 )"

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> إن شاء الله الحين بعيد < أنا وايد كسلانة خخخخخ 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشطيان الرجيم
> 
> ( واضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون * إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون * قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيءإن أنتم إلا تكذبون * قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لــمرسلون * وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين * قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهو لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم * قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون * وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين * اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجراُ وهم مهتدون * ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون * ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن يضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون * إني إذاً لفي ضلال مبين * إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون * قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون * بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين )
> قبل لا أسمع راجعت الهمزات وإن شاء الله كلها صح بس تنريا تسميع الابلة ..


 
*تسلمين حبوبه عالاعاده* 
*بس شي جم ملاحظه وان شاء الله فالتسميع الاخير لسورة يس مايكون عند ولا خطأ* 
*الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج عيوني*

----------


## ضي عيني

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الآرائك متكؤون لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم مايدعون سلام قولا من رب الرحيم وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لاتعبدو الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون أصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون 
اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فااستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما أستطاعوا مضيا ولايرجعون ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا تعقلون وما علمناه الشعر وماينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون 
> هم و أزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون
> لهم فيها فاكهة و لهم مايدعون
> سلام قولاً من رب رحيم
> و امتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون
> ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم ألا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين
> و أن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم
> ...


 
*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب غناتي* 

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويثبته ف قلبج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
> *( وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون * ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون * ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون * وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون * و ءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون * وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون * ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون * سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون * و آية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون * والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم * والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم * لا الشمس ينبغي أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون ) صدق الله العظيم ....*  
> 
> *يالله صححي أبلة بس أنا بطلع أحفظ الصفحــة اللي ورا وبالليل يمكن أخلص أوكيه ...* 
> 
> 
> *وداعــــة الله ،،* **


 
*فديتج تسميعج طيب ماشاء الله ولا خطأ*

*والله يقدرج على حفظ القرآن كله يارب ويثبه ف قلبج* 

*وبالتوفيق*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ( 55) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الآرائك متكؤون ( 56) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم مايدعون (57 ) سلام قولا من رب رحيم ( 58) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون (59 ) ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم ألا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين (60 ) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ( 61) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون ( 62) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون ( 63) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون ( 64) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون (65 ) ولونشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنا يبصرون (66) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون (67) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون ( 68) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين (69) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين( 70).


 
*ماشاء الله عليج*

*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج عيوني*

*والله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ( 55 ) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون ( 56 ) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون ( 57 ) سلام قولا من رب رحيم ( 58 ) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ( 59 ) ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني ءادم الا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين ( 60 ) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ( 61 ) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون ( 62 ) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون ( 63 ) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون ( 64 ) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ( 65 ) ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون ( 66 ) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون ( 67 ) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون ( 68 ) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين ( 69 ) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين ( 70 )"


 
*يزاج الله كل الخير عالتسميع الطيب غناتي*


*وبارك الله فيج  ولا خطأ*


*والله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الآرائك متكؤون لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم مايدعون سلام قولا من رب رحيم وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لاتعبدو الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون أصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون 
> اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فااستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما أستطاعوا مضيا ولايرجعون ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا تعقلون وما علمناه الشعر وماينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين


 
*ماشاء الله عليج غناتي* 
*تسميعج طيب* 

*ملاحظه في قوله تعالى*

*من رب رحيم وليست من رب الرحيم* 
*والله يحفظج ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب*

----------


## نسايم الشوق

تحميل صور

الله اوفقج واوفق جميع المشاركات

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

آمين يارب 

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## ضي عيني

> *ماشاء الله عليج غناتي* 
> *تسميعج طيب* 
> 
> *ملاحظه في قوله تعالى*
> 
> *من رب رحيم وليست من رب الرحيم* 
> *والله يحفظج ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب*


مشكووووووره فش فش الله لايحرمنااااا منج

----------


## أم خلود248

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون 
هم وأزواجهم في ضلال على الأرئك متكئون
لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون
سلام قولا من رب رحيم
وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون 
ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني ءادم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين
وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم
ولقد أضل منكم جبلاً كثيراًَ أفلم تكونوا تعقلون
هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون
اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون
اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون
ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهمفاستبقوا الصراط فإنى يبصرون
ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون
ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون
وما علمناه الشعروما ينبغى له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرءان مبين
ولينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون 
> هم وأزواجهم في ضلال على الأرئك متكئون
> لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون
> سلام قولا من رب رحيم
> وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون 
> ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني ءادم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين
> وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم
> ولقد أضل منكم جبلاً كثيراًَ أفلم تكونوا تعقلون
> ...


 

*ماشاء الله عليج*

*تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج* 

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج حبوبه ويثبته ف قلبج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*الســـــــــلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبــــــــركاته*



*خواتي الغاليات*


*الي ما سمعت للحين بارك الله فيها تسمع*

----------


## روزه

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون * هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكؤون * لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم مايدعون * سلام قولا من رب رحيم * وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون * ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لاتعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين * وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم * ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون * هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون * اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون * اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون * ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون * ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما أستطاعوا مضيا ولايرجعون * ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون * وما علمناه الشعر وماينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين * لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين *

----------


## m7d-shraty

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
" إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ( 55 ) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون ( 56 ) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون ( 57 ) سلام قولا من رب رحيم ( 58 ) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ( 59 ) ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني ءادم الا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين ( 60 ) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ( 61 ) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون ( 62 ) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون ( 63 ) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون ( 64 ) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ( 65 ) ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون ( 66 ) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون ( 67 ) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون ( 68 ) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين ( 69 ) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين ( 70 )"

----------


## MissUAE10

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

13- وإضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون.
14- إذ إرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم لمرسلون.
15- قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمان من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون.
16- قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم مرسلون.
17- ما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين.
18- قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم.
19- قالوا طائركم معكم ءأن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون.
20- وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يـسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلون.
21- اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون.
22- ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون.
23- ءأتخذ من دونه إلهه لايردن الرحمن بضر ولاتغن عني شفاعتهم ولا ينقذون.
24- وإني إذا لفي ضلال مبين.
25- واني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون.
26- قل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون.
27- بما غفر لي ربي خير وجعلني من المكرميين.*

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

ما شا الله عليكم أنتوا بعدكم تحفظوون أريد أكمل وياكم

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون * هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكؤون * لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم مايدعون * سلام قولا من رب رحيم * وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون * ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لاتعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين * وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم * ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون * هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون * اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون * اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون * ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون * ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما أستطاعوا مضيا ولايرجعون * ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون * وما علمناه الشعر وماينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين * لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين *


*ماشاء الله عليج*

*تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج*

*والله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج ويثبته ف قلبج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> " إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ( 55 ) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون ( 56 ) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون ( 57 ) سلام قولا من رب رحيم ( 58 ) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ( 59 ) ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني ءادم الا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين ( 60 ) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ( 61 ) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون ( 62 ) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون ( 63 ) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون ( 64 ) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ( 65 ) ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون ( 66 ) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون ( 67 ) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون ( 68 ) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين ( 69 ) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين ( 70 )"


 
*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب*

*يزاج الله خير والله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج يارب ويثبته ف قلبج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *13- وإضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون.*
> *14- إذ إرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون.*
> *15- قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمان من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون.*
> *16- قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لـمرسلون.*
> *17- و ما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين.*
> *18- قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم.*
> *19- قالوا طائركم معكم ءأن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون.*
> ...


 
*بارك الله فيج عيوني عالتسميع الطيب* 
*بس شي جم ملاحظه من غير اللي باللون الأحمر*  
*فالآيه رقم (14) إليكم مرسلون وليست إليكم لمرسلون* 
*فالآيه رقم(16) لمرسلون*  
*فاللآيتين رقم 24 و 25 لا يوجد حرف الواو في بدايتها*  
*عسى الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويثبته ف قلبج حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> ما شا الله عليكم أنتوا بعدكم تحفظوون أريد أكمل وياكم


*يا هلا ومرحبابج غناتي*

*باقيلنا صفحه ان شاء الله وبنخلص من سورة يس*

*اذا حابه تحفظين وتراجعين معانا بعد اسبوع ان شاء الله حياج الله*

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

> *يا هلا ومرحبابج غناتي*
> 
> *باقيلنا صفحه ان شاء الله وبنخلص من سورة يس*
> 
> *اذا حابه تحفظين وتراجعين معانا بعد اسبوع ان شاء الله حياج الله*



ما شا الله عليكت وأنا مره ما حفظت يا ذكائي خبروني بس أستويت وايد مستهتره ما أريد أسوي شي أن شا الله بشد على عمري وبحفظها كامله بس ما أقدر أسمعها كتابه أحسه وااااايد خخخـ , لاوهم حد يهزبني عسب أسمعها !!؟؟

----------


## ضي عيني

هااااا المره الآياااااات صعبه من يومين أحاااول ابــــــــد مب قادره أحفظ شي  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## الشتلية

_
 اسفه على التأخير 

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ( 55 ) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون ( 56 ) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون ( 57 ) سلام قولا من رب رحيم ( 58 ) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ( 59 ) ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني ءادم الا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين ( 60 ) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ( 61 ) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون ( 62 ) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون ( 63 ) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون ( 64 ) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ( 65 ) ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون ( 66 ) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون ( 67 ) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون ( 68 ) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين ( 69 ) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين ( 70 )

 صدق الله العظيم_

----------


## الفارسة

ضي عيني : فديتج تعوذي من الشيطاااااااااااان .. و اقري الآيات مرة و مرتين و عشرة .. و لو ترومين تسمعينهن بصوت شيخ بعد زين ^^ ،، و ان شااااااااااا الله تحفظييييينهن عدل ^^ ،،


موفقااااااااااات خواتي .. و أتمنالكن يوم طيب ..^^ ،،

----------


## ضي عيني

> ضي عيني : فديتج تعوذي من الشيطاااااااااااان .. و اقري الآيات مرة و مرتين و عشرة .. و لو ترومين تسمعينهن بصوت شيخ بعد زين ^^ ،، و ان شااااااااااا الله تحفظييييينهن عدل ^^ ،،
> 
> 
> موفقااااااااااات خواتي .. و أتمنالكن يوم طيب ..^^ ،،


غناتي الحمد الله ماا احفظ إلا بصوت شيخ وأفضل الحصري أو الحذيفي
بس ها المره ها اليوم الثالث لي ولا شي أثبت في مخفي  :Frown:  اول مره جيه يستويبي

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> _اسفه على التأخير_ 
> 
> _اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم_ 
> 
> _إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ( 55 ) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون ( 56 ) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون ( 57 ) سلام قولا من رب رحيم ( 58 ) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ( 59 ) ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني ءادم الا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين ( 60 ) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ( 61 ) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون ( 62 ) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون ( 63 ) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون ( 64 ) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ( 65 ) ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون ( 66 ) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون ( 67 ) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون ( 68 ) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين ( 69 ) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين ( 70 )_


 
*ماشاء الله عليج عيوني*
*تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ*

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> ما شا الله عليكت وأنا مره ما حفظت يا ذكائي خبروني بس أستويت وايد مستهتره ما أريد أسوي شي أن شا الله بشد على عمري وبحفظها كامله بس ما أقدر أسمعها كتابه أحسه وااااايد خخخـ , لاوهم حد يهزبني عسب أسمعها !!؟؟


 
*يالله عيل شدي حيلج مب لازم تسمعيها كتابه دام عندج حد يسمعج شفهي* 

*والله يوفقج حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> هااااا المره الآياااااات صعبه من يومين أحاااول ابــــــــد مب قادره أحفظ شي


 
*مثل ما قالت الاخت الفارسه*

*تعوذي من ابليس واحفظي على هونج بعده وقت على وقت التسميع*

*والله يوفقج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> ضي عيني : فديتج تعوذي من الشيطاااااااااااان .. و اقري الآيات مرة و مرتين و عشرة .. و لو ترومين تسمعينهن بصوت شيخ بعد زين ^^ ،، و ان شااااااااااا الله تحفظييييينهن عدل ^^ ،،
> 
> 
> موفقااااااااااات خواتي .. و أتمنالكن يوم طيب ..^^ ،،


 
*يزاج الله كل الخير على المتابعه عيوني*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*




*بفضل من الله سبحانه وجهودكن الطيبه على الحفظ*





*هالاسبوع ان شاء الله راح يكون اخر اسبوع لحفظ سورة يس*




*وان شاء الله الاسبوع الي بعده*

*مراجعه للسورة كاامله * 





*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكن ويوفقكن لحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملا*





*التسميع باذن الله تعالى لهذا الاسبوع*


*راح يكون*





*من قوله تعالى فالآيه رقم (71)*

*أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا خَلَقْنَا لَهُمْ مِمَّا عَمِلَتْ أَيْدِينَا أَنْعَامًا فَهُمْ لَهَا مَالِكُونَ*





*لقوله تعالى فالآيه رقم (83)*

*فَسُبْحَانَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ* 




*الله يوفقكن*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*خواتي*


*الي ماسمعن*


*وايد بنات طبعا*


*وصندوق الرسايل عندكن ماشالله ممزور* 

*فضوه فديتكن عسب التواصل*


*وياريت تسمعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون* 


*والسموحه*

----------


## awtar

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا أصحب الجنه اليوم في شغل فاكهون 
هم وازواجهم في ظلل على الارئك متكئون 
لهم فيها فاكهه ولهم مايدعون
سلم قولا من رب رحيم
وامتزوا اليوم أيها المجرمون
الم أعهد اليكم يا بنى ادم ان لا تعبدو الشيطان انه لكم عدو مبين
وأن أعبدونى هذا صراط مستقيم
لقد اضل منكم جبلا كثير أفلم تكونو تعقلون
هذه جهنم الىتى كنتم بها توعدون 
أصلوها بما كنتم تكفرون
اليوم نختم على أفوههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد ارجلهم بما كانو يكسبون
لو نشاء لطمسنا اعينهم فاستبقواالصراط فانى يبصرون
لونشاء لمسخنهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون
ومن نعمره ننكسه في ألخلق أفلا يعقلون
وما علمنه الشعر وما ينبغى له ان هو الاذكر وقرءان مبين
لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين

----------


## 8نوف8

السموحة تأخرت في التسميع

كنت مسافرة

والحمدالله سورة يس وايد سهله 

ان شاء الله أحفظ المقرر وأرجع أسمع 

والله يثبت الحفظ ويسهل على اليميع يارب

----------


## ضي عيني

ابـــــــــــــــشركن بناااااااااااات الحمد الحمد حفظت تقريبن 6 آياااااااااات من المقرر علينا 
وان شاءالله يوم الثلاثاء بــــــــكون حافظتنها  :Smile:

----------


## ضي عيني

> *خواتي*
> 
> 
> *الي ماسمعن*
> 
> 
> *وايد بنات طبعا*
> 
> 
> ...


الغلا مقدره له ها التعب كــــــــــله  :Frown:  والمفروض من الخوات المشاركات في المجموعه يتعاونن مع فشفااااشه ,,لانه عندها ظروفها في حياتها مابتقعد أطــرش لكل عضوه وين حفظج .. أو وينج,,, بناااااات تعاونن مع فشفاشه الله يخليكن يكفي إنها تقعد باالساعات تصحح 

يزااااااج الله خير وأكييييد من بعد سورة يــــــــس بيكون لي تفاهم وياااج على الخااااصـــ

----------


## شجون 99

الله يعطيكن العافيه خواتي فشفاشة وضي عيني

----------


## 8نوف8

إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون 55
هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون 56
لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون 57
سلام قول من رب رحيم 58
وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون 59
ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين 60
وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم 61
ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون 62
هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون 63
اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون 64
اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون 65
ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون 66
ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون67
ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون 68
وماعلمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين 69
لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين 70

----------


## الفارسة

أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ^^ ،،

على وشك اتمام الجزء الأخير من سورة "يس" إن شاء الله .. :Smile: ..

----------


## الفارسة

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..* 
*بفضل من الله و منّة ، أتممت حفظ الجزءالأخير من سورة " يس " تمام الساعة 9:30 صباااااااح اليوووووووووم .. و السموحة منج فشفاشة بس حبيت أسمع أول ما حفظت لأني وايد فرحت إني أتممت السورة بحمد الله ، و عسى يكون هذا تشجيع للأخوات .. و بارك الله فيج ..* 

*بسم الله نبدأ ..* 
*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*أَوَلَم يَروا أنَّا خَلَقنا لَهم مِمّا عَمِلت أَيْدينا أَنعاماً فَهُم لها مالكون(71)و ذَلَّلناها لهُم فَمنها رَكُوبُهم وَ مِنهَا يَأكُلون(72)و لَهُم فيها مَنافِع و مَشارِب أفلا يشكرون(73)و اتَّخَذوا من دون الله آلِهَة لعلَّهم يُنصَرون(74)لا يَستَطِيعون نَصرَهُم و هُم لَهُم جُندٌ مُحضَرون(75)فلا يَحزُنكَ قَولُهُم إِنَّا نَعلمُ مَا يُسرُّونَ و مَا يُعلِنون(76)أَوَلَم يرَ الإنْسانُ أنَّا خلَقْناهُ مِن نُطفَةٍ فَإذا هُو خَصيمٌ مُبِين(77)و ضََرَبَ لَنا مَثلاً و نَسِي خَلقَه قَال مَن يُحيِ العِظامَ وَ هِي رَميم(78)قل يُحييها الَّذي أنْشَأَها أَوّل مَرةٍ وَ هُوَ بِكُلِّ خَلقٍ عَليم**(79)الَّذي جَعَلَ لَكُم مِن الشَّجَرِ الأخضَرِ نَاراً فَإذا أنْتُم مِنهُ تُوقِدون*
*(80)أَوَلَيسَ الَّذي خَلَقَ السَّماواتِ و الأَرض بِقادرٍ على أَن يَخلُقَ مِثلَهُم بَلى و هُو الخلَّاق العَليم(81)إنَّما أمرُه إذا أرادَ شَيئًا أَن يَقولَ لَهُ كُن فيَكون(82)فَسُبحانَ مَن بِيَده مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شئٍ و إِليهِ تُرجَعُون**(83)* 
*و إن شااااا الله ما يكون عندي و لاااا غلطة ..* 
*اللهم لك الحمد حمداً كثيراً مباركاً طيباً كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك ..* 
*اللهم ارحمنا بالقرآن و اجعله لنا إماماً و نوراً و هدىً و رحمة ..* 
*-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*
*بارك الله فيكن خواتي ..*

----------


## الشتلية

*

ما شاء الله عليج سمعتي 

فش فش لا تعصبين .. 

و البناات أكيد و إن شاء الله راح يسمعوون بس طولي بااالج هم يعرفوون متى يوم التسميع و شنو المقرر عليهن طولي بااالج يا أختي 

و بااارك الله فيكن ياا خواااتي شدو حيلكم*

----------


## ღ ღBentZayedღ ღ

السلام عليكم ..

حبوبه ما دريت عن هآآ المجموعه  :Frown: 
بصراحه اباا احفظ !><
عاادي اسمع اليوم
بس المهمـ توافقين  :Smile: 
اناا حافظه سورة {يس} 
بسمعهاا ما عندي مااااانع 


بلييييز اباا احفظ ويآكم

----------


## ضي عيني

الحمد الله اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطاانــــك 

أنتهيت من حفظ سورة يــــــــس 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون 
وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون 
ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون 
واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون 
لايستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون 
فلايحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم مايسرون ومايعلنون 
أولم ير الأنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفه فإذا هو خصيم مبين 
وضرب لنا مثل ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم قول يحيها الذي انشأها أول مره وهو بكل خلق عليم 
الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون 
أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم 
إنما أمره إذا أراد شيء أن يقول له كن فيكون 
فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون 

وبنااااات بغيب عنكن فتره وياااااليت تزورن الرابـــــط وبتعرفن سبب الغياب 

http://www.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=266409

----------


## الفارسة

الغالية ضي عيني : الله يتقبل منج الغلا ^^ ،، و ادعيلنا ..

ربي يردج بالسلامة ^^

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> انا أصحب الجنه اليوم في شغل فاكهون 
> هم وازواجهم في ظلل على الارئك متكئون 
> لهم فيها فاكهه ولهم مايدعون
> سلم قولا من رب رحيم
> وامتزوا اليوم أيها المجرمون
> الم أعهد اليكم يا بنى ادم ان لا تعبدو الشيطان انه لكم عدو مبين
> وأن أعبدونى هذا صراط مستقيم
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج*

*بس في ملاحظات بسيطه* 

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الاخت*

*ورده بيضا دان*




> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> اولم يروا انا خلقنا لهم مما عملت ايدينا انعاما فهم لها مالكون** وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون**ولهم فيها منافع ومشرب افلا يشكرون** واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون **لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون**
> فلا يحزنك قولهم انا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون**اولم ير الانسن انا خلقنه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين **وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم** قل يحييها الذى أنشأها اول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الاخضر نارا فإذا انتم منه توقدون**
> اوليس الذى خلق السماوت والارض بقادر على ان يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم** انما امره إذا أراد شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون** فسبحن الذى بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون**
> حبيبتي فشفاشه سمعت اليوم لاني بكره مسافره ان شاالله وادعولي


*ماشاء الله عليج تسميعج طيب وسامحيني تأخرت عليج بالتصحيح*

*وان شاء الله تروحين وتردين بالسلامه حبوبه والله يسعدج ويوفقج* 
*ويزاج الله كل الخير عني وعن خواتي اعضاء المجموعه*

*على تواصلج ومشاركتج باتمام حفظ سورة يس والله يجعلج*
*من حفظة القرآن الكريم يارب ويثبته ف قلبج*
*تقبلي تحياتي واحترامي*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السموحة تأخرت في التسميع
> 
> كنت مسافرة
> 
> والحمدالله سورة يس وايد سهله 
> 
> ان شاء الله أحفظ المقرر وأرجع أسمع 
> 
> والله يثبت الحفظ ويسهل على اليميع يارب


*الحمدلله على السلامه غناتي* 

*ومسموحه بالحل فديتج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> الغلا مقدره له ها التعب كــــــــــله  والمفروض من الخوات المشاركات في المجموعه يتعاونن مع فشفااااشه ,,لانه عندها ظروفها في حياتها مابتقعد أطــرش لكل عضوه وين حفظج .. أو وينج,,, بناااااات تعاونن مع فشفاشه الله يخليكن يكفي إنها تقعد باالساعات تصحح 
> 
> يزااااااج الله خير وأكييييد من بعد سورة يــــــــس بيكون لي تفاهم وياااج على الخااااصـــ


*تسلمين على حرصج فديتج* 

*والحمدلله نحن على نهايه حفظ السورة* 

*وان شاء الله الاسبوع الياي مراجعه للسورة كلها من بدايه الاسبوع الين نهايته* 

*بجي بعرف الي حفظت واتمت الحفظ كامل*

*والله يحفظج وان شاء الله تردين بالسلامه وعمره مقبوله عيوني*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> الله يعطيكن العافيه خواتي فشفاشة وضي عيني


 
*الله يعافيج حبوبه تسلمين*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون 55
> هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون 56
> لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون 57
> سلام قولا من رب رحيم 58
> وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون 59
> ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين 60
> وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم 61
> ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون 62
> هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون 63
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج تسميع طيب فديتج*

*الله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج ويوفقج حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
> 
> *بفضل من الله و منّة ، أتممت حفظ الجزءالأخير من سورة " يس " تمام الساعة 9:30 صباااااااح اليوووووووووم .. و السموحة منج فشفاشة بس حبيت أسمع أول ما حفظت لأني وايد فرحت إني أتممت السورة بحمد الله ، و عسى يكون هذا تشجيع للأخوات .. و بارك الله فيج ..* 
> 
> *بسم الله نبدأ ..* 
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *أَوَلَم يَروا أنَّا خَلَقنا لَهم مِمّا عَمِلت أَيْدينا أَنعاماً فَهُم لها مالكون(71)و ذَلَّلناها لهُم فَمنها رَكُوبُهم وَ مِنهَا يَأكُلون(72)و لَهُم فيها مَنافِع و مَشارِب أفلا يشكرون(73)و اتَّخَذوا من دون الله آلِهَة لعلَّهم يُنصَرون(74)لا يَستَطِيعون نَصرَهُم و هُم لَهُم جُندٌ مُحضَرون(75)فلا يَحزُنكَ قَولُهُم إِنَّا نَعلمُ مَا يُسرُّونَ و مَا يُعلِنون(76)أَوَلَم يرَ الإنْسانُ أنَّا خلَقْناهُ مِن نُطفَةٍ فَإذا هُو خَصيمٌ مُبِين(77)و ضََرَبَ لَنا مَثلاً و نَسِي خَلقَه قَال مَن يُحيِ العِظامَ وَ هِي رَميم(78)قل يُحييها الَّذي أنْشَأَها أَوّل مَرةٍ وَ هُوَ بِكُلِّ خَلقٍ عَليم**(79)الَّذي جَعَلَ لَكُم مِن الشَّجَرِ الأخضَرِ نَاراً فَإذا أنْتُم مِنهُ تُوقِدون*
> *(80)أَوَلَيسَ الَّذي خَلَقَ السَّماواتِ و الأَرض بِقادرٍ على أَن يَخلُقَ مِثلَهُم بَلى و هُو الخلَّاق العَليم(81)إنَّما أمرُه إذا أرادَ شَيئًا أَن يَقولَ لَهُ كُن فيَكون(82)فَسُبحانَ مَن بِيَده مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شئٍ و إِليهِ تُرجَعُون**(83)* 
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج غناتي* 
*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ*
*والله يحفظج ويسعدج دنيا وآخره ويحقق الي فبالج*
*تسلمين على التواصل والمجهود الي بذلتيه ولو ان الفتره الي حفظتي فيها قصيره* 
*بس ماشاء الله عليج من اول مره وتسميعج طيب واكثر من رائع*

*الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج والله يقدرج على حفظ القرآن كامل ويثبته ف قلبج يارب*

*مع خالص احترامي* 

*اختج فشفاشه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> الحمد الله اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطاانــــك 
> 
> أنتهيت من حفظ سورة يــــــــس 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون 
> وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون 
> ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون 
> واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون 
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج تسميعج طيب*
*بارك الله فيج*

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ومتميزه الغلا فالتسميع دايما*

*وعسى ربي يقدرج على حفظ القرآن الكريم كامل ويثبته ف قلبج يارب*

*وتسلمين على التواصل الدايم فالموضوع وحرصج على متابعه الردود حبوبه* 

*وان شاء الله تروحين وتردين بالسلامه وعمره مقبوله باذن الله تعالى* 

*تقبلي تحياتي واحترامي*

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *ما شاء الله عليج سمعتي* 
> 
> *فش فش لا تعصبين ..* 
> 
> *و البناات أكيد و إن شاء الله راح يسمعوون بس طولي بااالج هم يعرفوون متى يوم التسميع و شنو المقرر عليهن طولي بااالج يا أختي* 
> 
> *و بااارك الله فيكن ياا خواااتي شدو حيلكم*


 
*فديتج انا مو معصبه* 
*بس ماشاء الله الصندوق عندهم ممزور رسايل وانا ابا اتواصل معاهن بس ماني عارفه كيف* 
*وبالعكس عيوني مطوله بالي  واتريا التسميع* 

*وبارك الله فيج على حرصج عيوني*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> حبوبه ما دريت عن هآآ المجموعه 
> بصراحه اباا احفظ !><
> عاادي اسمع اليوم
> بس المهمـ توافقين 
> اناا حافظه سورة {يس} 
> بسمعهاا ما عندي مااااانع  
> 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*افا عليج احفظي وسمعي متى ما تبين* 

*الاسبوع الياي ان شاء الله راح يكون اسبوع كاااااااامل لمراجعه السورة كاااااااامله* 

*وبدون كلمه بليز وشيليز هههههههه عادي فديتج كله فيه أجر * 
*ونحن ندور الأجر عيوني*

*اتريا تسميعج متى ما تبين والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب*

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

السمـوووووحـــه عــالــتــأخـــير
أعوذ بـالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

[[ إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون (55) هم وأزواجهم
في ظلال على الأرآئك متكئون (56) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم 
ما يدعون (57) سلامٌ قولاً من رب الرحيم (58) وامتازوا اليوم 
أيها المجرمون (59) ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني~ آدم أن 
لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدوٌ مبين (60) وأن اعبدوني 
هذا صراطٌ مستقيم (61) ولقد أضل منكم جبلاً كثيرة أفلم 
تكونوا تعقلون (62) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون (63)
أصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون (64) اليوم نختم على 
أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا
يكسبون (65) ولو نشآء لطمسنا على~ أعينهم فاستبقوا
الصراط فأنا يبصرون (66) ولو نشآء لمسخناهم 
على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضِيا ولا يرجعون (67)
ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون (68)
وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكرٌ وقرآن مبين
(69) لينذر من كان حيا ويحقَ القولُ على الكافرون (70) ]]

الــحـــمـــد للــــــــــــه رب الـــعــااالــميـــن,,,

----------


## الحياة***

مرحبا خواااتي .. شخباركم وشو الهمة .. يلا شدو حيلكم ما بقى شي .. عقبال ما نختم القرآن إن شااااااااالله يارب ..

طبعا أنا بعيد عشان الأخطاء المرة الماضية ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون
إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون
قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شي إن أنتم إلا تكذبون 
قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون
وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين 
قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم 
قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوما مسرفون 
وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى 
قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلون اتبعوا من لايسئلكم اجرا وهم متهتدون 
ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون 
أئتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون 
إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين 
إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون
قيل ادخل الجنة 
قال ياليت قومي يعلمون 
بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين 

وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين 
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون
ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتبهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون
الم يروا كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون 
وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون 
وآية لهم الأرض المية احييناها واخرجنا حبا ومنه تأكلون 
وجعنا فيها أنهارا من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون 
ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون 
سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون 
وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار وهم مظلمون
والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم 
لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر 
ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون...





نشكر خواتنا القائمات على مراجعة التسميع ونشكرررررررررررركم على الجهد الطيب الله يجعله في ميزان حسناااااااتكم يارب ... وآآآآآآآآآآىىسفة عالتأخييييير ..

----------


## وردة الحكم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * أعوذ بالله من الشطان الرجيم

( وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون * وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون * وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون * إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين * وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون * وما تأتيهم من ءاية من ءايات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين * وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين * ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين * ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون * فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون * ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون * قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون * فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون* إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون * هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكؤون * لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم مايدعون * سلام قولا من رب رحيم * وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون * ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لاتعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين * وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم * ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون * هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون * اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون * اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون * ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون * ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما أستطاعوا مضيا ولايرجعون * ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون * وما علمناه الشعر وماينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين * لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين )


باااااركولي خلصت ،، بس باقي آخر جزء  :Smile: 

ما عليــــه قريب بخلــــص والسموحـــــة فشافشة ع التأخير وبنات مبروكين ع الحفظ عله في ميزان حسناتكم ..

----------


## الفارسة

> *ماشاء الله عليج غناتي* 
> 
> *تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ*
> *والله يحفظج ويسعدج دنيا وآخره ويحقق الي فبالج*
> *تسلمين على التواصل والمجهود الي بذلتيه ولو ان الفتره الي حفظتي فيها قصيره* 
> *بس ماشاء الله عليج من اول مره وتسميعج طيب واكثر من رائع*
> 
> *الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج والله يقدرج على حفظ القرآن كامل ويثبته ف قلبج يارب*
> 
> ...





فديت روحج اختي ,، لولا توفيق رب العالمين ثم تشجيعج ما حفظت ^^ ،، ما أقدر أقولج شي غير اني أدعيييلج .. يزاج الله الجنة و ربي اييسر أمورج دنيا و آخرة ^^ ،، و تسلمييين على المجهود اللي بذلتيه عشانا غناتي و ان شاااا الله في ميزان حسنااااتج و نجتمع في الجنة شرا ما اجتمعنا هني على سرر متقابلين ... اللهم آمين ...

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إأولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون (71) وذللناها فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون (72) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون (73) واتخذوا من دون الله ءالهة لعلهم ينصرون (74) لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون (75) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون(76) أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين (77) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم (78) قل يحييها الذي أنشئها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم(79) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون (80) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم (81) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون (82) فسبحن الذي بيده ملكوت كل شئ وإليه ترجعون (83)

----------


## ملاذ الروح

أعوذ بالله السميع العليم

" أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاماً فهم لها مالكون (71 ) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون (72 ) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون (73 ) واتخذوا من دون الله آلهةً لعلهم ينصرون ( 74) لايستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون (75 ) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ( 76) أولم يرى الإنسان أنّا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين (77 ) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم (78 ) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم ( 79) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون ( 80) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم ( 81) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون (82 ) فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيءٍ وإليه ترجعون(83 )..

حبيت أشكرج أختي فشفاشة ويزاج الله خير ويارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويرزقج من فضله العظيم ...

----------


## نسل الصقور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــم
((أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون , وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون , ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون , و اتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون , لايستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون , فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون , أولم يرى الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين , وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم , قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم , الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون , أو ليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم , إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون , فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون))

----------


## الخيزران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيديهم أنعاما فهم لها مالكون ( 71 ) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون ( 72 ) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون ( 73 ) واتخذوا من دون الله ءالهة لعلهم ينصرون ( 74 ) لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون ( 75 ) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ( 76 ) أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين ( 77 ) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم ( 78 ) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم ( 79 ) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون ( 80 ) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم ( 81 ) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون ( 82 ) فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شئ وإليه ترجعون( 83 ) "

----------


## m7d-shraty

***************!°اا°•.**آعـوووذ بـآللهـ مـنـ آلشـيـطـآنـ آلرجـيـمـ**.•°اا°!

أَوَلَمـ يـَروآ أنـَّآ خـَلَقـنـآ لَهـمـ مـِمـّآ عـَمـِلتـ أَيـْديـنـآ أَنـعـآمـآً فـَهـُمـ لهـآ مـآلكـونـ (71) و ذَلَّلنـآهـآ لهـُمـ فـَمـنـهـآ رَكـُوبـُهـمـ وَ مـِنـهـَآ يـَأكـُلونـ (72)و لَهـُمـ فـيـهـآ مـَنـآفـِعـ و مـَشـآرِبـ أفـلآ يـشـكـرونـ (73)و آتـَّخـَذوآ مـنـ دونـ الله آلِهـَة لعـلَّهـمـ يـُنـصـَرونـ (74)لآ يـَسـتـَطـِيـعـونـ نـَصـرَهـُمـ و هـُمـ لَهـُمـ جـُنـدٌ مـُحـضـَرونـ (75)فـلآ يـَحـزُنـكـَ قـَولُهـُمـ إِنـَّآ نـَعـلمـُ مـَآ يـُسـرُّونـَ و مـَآ يـُعـلِنـونـ (76)أَوَلَمـ يـرَ آلإنـْسـآنـُ أنـَّآ خـلَقـْنـآهـُ مـِنـ نـُطـفـَةٍ فـَإذآ هـُو خـَصـيـمـٌ مـُبـِيـنـ (77)و ضـَرَبـَ لَنـآ مـَثـلآً و نـَسـِيـ خـَلقـَهـ قـَآل مـَنـ يـُحـيـِ آلعـِظـآمـَ وَ هـِيـ رَمـيـمـ (78) قـل يـُحـيـيـهـآ آلَّذيـ أنـْشـَأَهـآ أَوّل مـَرةٍ وَ هـُوَ بـِكـُلِّ خـَلقـٍ عـَليـمـ (79)آلَّذيـ جـَعـَلَ لَكـُمـ مـِنـ آلشـَّجـَرِ آلأخـضـَرِ نـَآرآً فـَإذآ أنـْتـُمـ مـِنـهـُ تـُوقـِدونـ
(80)أَوَلَيـسـَ آلَّذيـ خـَلَقـَ آلسـَّمـآوآتـِ و آلأَرضـ بـِقـآدرٍ عـلى أَنـ يـَخـلُقـَ مـِثـلَهـُمـ بـَلى و هـُو آلخـلَّآقـ آلعـَليـمـ (81)إنـَّمـآ أمـرُهـ إذآ أرآدَ شـَيـئًآ أَنـ يـَقـولَ لَهـُ كـُنـ فـيـَكـونـ (82) فـَسـُبـحـآنـَ مـَنـ بـِيـَدهـ مـَلَكـُوتـُ$ كـُلِّ شـئٍ و إِليـهـِ تـُرجـَعـُونـ (83) 



************ •.***فـشـفـوووشـ جـآنـ تـبـيـنـ آيـ مـسـآعـدة مـآيـسـدجـ آلكـيـبـووورد***.•°




الله يرد ضيوووووو بالسلامة

----------


## كلمه طيبه

الأخت الغالية 
*فشـــــفــــاشـــــــــــــة* 
[COLOR="Blue"]أسأل الله أن يجزل لك المثوبة وان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.. 
وأن يجزيك الله خير الجزاء وأن يدخلك في أعلى الجنان
وان يجمعناا معك ومع أخواتي الغاليات في جنات قطوفها دانيه
كما جمعنا في دنيا فانية ..؛[/COLOR]؛


*التسميع..*.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
*أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيديناأنعاما فهم لها مالكون 
وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون 
ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون
واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون 
لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون 
فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم مايسرون وما يعلنون
أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين 
وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم
قل يحيها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم
الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون
أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم
إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون
فسبحن الذي بيده ملكوت كل شي وإليه ترجعون
*
* 
أسال الله أن يجعل القران ربيع قلوبنا وذهاب همومنا وأن يذكرنا منه مانسيناويعلمنا منه ماجهلنا ويرزقنا تلاوته آناء الليل وأطراف النهارويجعل جميع أعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم. وأسأله تعالى لنا التوفيق والسداد في الدارين
وان يوفقنا لخير الاعمال ولكل مايحبه ويرضااه
من قول وعمل يقربنا الى الله تعالى
.
وفي الختام..
على دروب الخير ومحبة الله ورضااه نرتقي 
جل التحاياا والشكر والتقدير والاحترام لكي
ياغاليتنا فشفاشه
*

----------


## روح طموحه

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاماً فهم لها مالكون
و ذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم و منا يأكلون
و لهم فيها منافع و مشارب أفلا يشكرون
و اتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون
لا يستطيعون نصرهم و هم لهم جند محضرون
فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون
أولم يرا الإنسان أنى خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين
و ضرب لنا مثلاً و نسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام و هي رميم
قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مره و هو بكل خلق عليم
الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر ناراً فإذا أنتم منه توقدون
أوليس الذي خلق السماوات و الأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى و هو الخلاق العليم
إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون
فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء و إليه ترجعون

*
مشكووره اختي فشفاشه و يزااج الله ألف خير
و اسمحي لنا ع القصور (=*

----------


## ღ ღBentZayedღ ღ

يزآآآآج الله خير
ان شآآء ببدا اسمع من اليوم
وبسمع تقريباا ع 3 دفعااات  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السمـوووووحـــه عــالــتــأخـــير
> أعوذ بـالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> [[ إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون (55) هم وأزواجهم
> في ظلال على الأرآئك متكئون (56) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم 
> ما يدعون (57) سلامٌ قولاً من رب الرحيم (58) وامتازوا اليوم 
> أيها المجرمون (59) ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني~ آدم أن 
> لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدوٌ مبين (60) وأن اعبدوني 
> ...


 

*ماشاء الله عليج عيوني*

*الغلا تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ ودايما متميزه بارك الله فيج على مجهودج وعلى حفظج * 

*ويزاج الله خير على تواجدج ف موضوعي الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويثبت القرآن ف قلبج ويجمعنا وإياج ف جنات الفردوس يارب*

*تقبلي تحياتي واحترامي*

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> مرحبا خواااتي .. شخباركم وشو الهمة .. يلا شدو حيلكم ما بقى شي .. عقبال ما نختم القرآن إن شااااااااالله يارب ..
> 
> طبعا أنا بعيد عشان الأخطاء المرة الماضية ..
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون
> إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون
> قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شي إن أنتم إلا تكذبون 
> ...


*بارك الله فيج غناتي عالتسميع الطيب*

*بس شي ملاحظات* 

*فالآيه فديتج رقم (34) وجعلنا فيه جنات وليست أنهارا*

*ونسيتي الآيه رقم (38) في قوله تعالى*
*وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَّهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ*

*ويزاج الله خير عالتسميع الطيب واترياج تخلصين مع خواتج تسميع السورة كلها  الله يوفقج ويسعدج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * أعوذ بالله من الشطان الرجيم
> 
> ( وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون * وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون * وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون * إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين * وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون * وما تأتيهم من ءاية من ءايات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين * وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين * ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين * ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون * فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون * ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون * قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون * إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون * فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون* إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون * هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكؤون * لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم مايدعون * سلام قولا من رب رحيم * وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون * ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لاتعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين * وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم * ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون * هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون * اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون * اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون * ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون * ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما أستطاعوا مضيا ولايرجعون * ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون * وما علمناه الشعر وماينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين * لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين )
> 
> 
> باااااركولي خلصت ،، بس باقي آخر جزء  
> ما عليــــه قريب بخلــــص والسموحـــــة فشافشة ع التأخير وبنات مبروكين ع الحفظ عله في ميزان حسناتكم ..


*ماشاء الله عليج عيوني تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج* 
*ومسموحه بالحل فديتج ومعذورة* 

*وتسلمين على مجهودج فالحفظ الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب* 
*وشدي حيلج ويالله اتريا تسميعج للجزء الأخير*

----------


## أم خلود248

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون 
وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون
ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون
وأتخذوا من دون الله ءالهه لعلهم ينصرون
لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون
فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون
أولم يرا الأنسان أنا خلقه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين
وضرب لنا مثلا ونسى خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم
قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم
الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون
أوليس الذي خلق السموات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم
أنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون
سبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شي وإليه ترجعون

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون (71) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون (72) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون (73) واتخذوا من دون الله ءالهة لعلهم ينصرون (74) لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون (75) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون(76) أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين (77) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم (78) قل يحييها الذي أنشئها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم(79) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون (80) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم (81) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون (82) فسبحن الذي بيده ملكوت كل شئ وإليه ترجعون (83)


 
*ماشاء الله عليج*
*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج*

*حبيت اشكرج على جهودج فالحفظ ومبادرتج فالبدايه على التسميع وحضورج الدائم فالوقت المحدد*

*الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج وشرفني وجودج غناتي* 

*وتقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج* 
*فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله السميع العليم
> 
> " أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاماً فهم لها مالكون (71 ) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون (72 ) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون (73 ) واتخذوا من دون الله آلهةً لعلهم ينصرون ( 74) لايستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون (75 ) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ( 76) أولم يرى الإنسان أنّا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين (77 ) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم (78 ) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم ( 79) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون ( 80) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم ( 81) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون (82 ) فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيءٍ وإليه ترجعون(83 )..
> 
> حبيت أشكرج أختي فشفاشة ويزاج الله خير ويارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويرزقج من فضله العظيم ...


*ماشاء الله عليج متميزه فديتج فالمجموعه*

*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب وعلى مجهودج فالحفظ والتسميع الطيب* 

*والعفو غناتي والله يثبت القرآن ف قلبج يارب ويجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم يارب* 

*تقبلي تحياتي واحترامي*

*اختج* 
*فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــم
> ((أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون , وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون , ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون , و اتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون , لايستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون , فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون , أولم يرى الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين , وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم , قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم , الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون , أو ليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم , إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون , فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون))


 
*ماشاء الله عليج تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج*

*وشرفني وجودج ف مجموعتي غناتي عسى الله يجمعنا واياكم ف جنات الفردوس الأعلى*
*ويجعلنا من حفظت القرآن الكريم*

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب*

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج*

*فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيديهم أنعاما فهم لها مالكون ( 71 ) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون ( 72 ) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون ( 73 ) واتخذوا من دون الله ءالهة لعلهم ينصرون ( 74 ) لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون ( 75 ) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ( 76 ) أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين ( 77 ) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم ( 78 ) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم ( 79 ) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون ( 80 ) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم ( 81 ) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون ( 82 ) فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شئ وإليه ترجعون( 83 ) "


*ماشاء الله عليج متميزه بحضورج الدائم وتسميعج الطيب بارك الله فيج*

*وشرفني وجودج ف مجموعتي الغاليه والله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم ويثبته ف قلبج يارب ويجمعنا واياج ف جنات الفردوس الأعلى يارب* 

*والله يسعدج ويوفقج ويحقق الي ف بالج يارب*


*تقبلي تحياتي* 

*اختج*

*فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> ***************!°اا°•.**آعـوووذ بـآللهـ مـنـ آلشـيـطـآنـ آلرجـيـمـ**.•°اا°!
> 
> أَوَلَمـ يـَروآ أنـَّآ خـَلَقـنـآ لَهـمـ مـِمـّآ عـَمـِلتـ أَيـْديـنـآ أَنـعـآمـآً فـَهـُمـ لهـآ مـآلكـونـ (71) و ذَلَّلنـآهـآ لهـُمـ فـَمـنـهـآ رَكـُوبـُهـمـ وَ مـِنـهـَآ يـَأكـُلونـ (72)و لَهـُمـ فـيـهـآ مـَنـآفـِعـ و مـَشـآرِبـ أفـلآ يـشـكـرونـ (73)و آتـَّخـَذوآ مـنـ دونـ الله آلِهـَة لعـلَّهـمـ يـُنـصـَرونـ (74)لآ يـَسـتـَطـِيـعـونـ نـَصـرَهـُمـ و هـُمـ لَهـُمـ جـُنـدٌ مـُحـضـَرونـ (75)فـلآ يـَحـزُنـكـَ قـَولُهـُمـ إِنـَّآ نـَعـلمـُ مـَآ يـُسـرُّونـَ و مـَآ يـُعـلِنـونـ (76)أَوَلَمـ يـرَ آلإنـْسـآنـُ أنـَّآ خـلَقـْنـآهـُ مـِنـ نـُطـفـَةٍ فـَإذآ هـُو خـَصـيـمـٌ مـُبـِيـنـ (77)و ضـَرَبـَ لَنـآ مـَثـلآً و نـَسـِيـ خـَلقـَهـ قـَآل مـَنـ يـُحـيـِ آلعـِظـآمـَ وَ هـِيـ رَمـيـمـ (78) قـل يـُحـيـيـهـآ آلَّذيـ أنـْشـَأَهـآ أَوّل مـَرةٍ وَ هـُوَ بـِكـُلِّ خـَلقـٍ عـَليـمـ (79)آلَّذيـ جـَعـَلَ لَكـُمـ مـِنـ آلشـَّجـَرِ آلأخـضـَرِ نـَآرآً فـَإذآ أنـْتـُمـ مـِنـهـُ تـُوقـِدونـ
> (80)أَوَلَيـسـَ آلَّذيـ خـَلَقـَ آلسـَّمـآوآتـِ و آلأَرضـ بـِقـآدرٍ عـلى أَنـ يـَخـلُقـَ مـِثـلَهـُمـ بـَلى و هـُو آلخـلَّآقـ آلعـَليـمـ (81)إنـَّمـآ أمـرُهـ إذآ أرآدَ شـَيـئًآ أَنـ يـَقـولَ لَهـُ كـُنـ فـيـَكـونـ (82) فـَسـُبـحـآنـَ مـَنـ بـِيـَدهـ مـَلَكـُوتـُ$ كـُلِّ شـئٍ و إِليـهـِ تـُرجـَعـُونـ (83) 
> 
> 
> 
> ************ •.***فـشـفـوووشـ جـآنـ تـبـيـنـ آيـ مـسـآعـدة مـآيـسـدجـ آلكـيـبـووورد***.•°
> 
> ...


*تسلمين الغاليه كفايه تشريفكم لي ف موضوعي هاي اكبر مساعده لي*

*يزاج الله خير عالتسميع الطيب وبارك الله فيج الغاليه عسى الله يثبته ف قلبج ويجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم يارب*

*واسعدني وجودج ف موضوعي* 

*تقبلي تحياتي الغلا والله يرد ضيو بالسلامه يارب*

*اختج*

*فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> الأخت الغالية 
> *فشـــــفــــاشـــــــــــــة* 
> [COLOR="Blue"]أسأل الله أن يجزل لك المثوبة وان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.. [/color]
> [size="5"][COLOR="Blue"وأن يجزيك الله خير الجزاء وأن يدخلك في أعلى الجنان[/color]
> [size="5"][COLOR="Blue"وان يجمعناا معك ومع أخواتي الغاليات في جنات قطوفها دانيه[/color]
> [size="5"][COLOR="Blue"كما جمعنا في دنيا فانية ..؛[/color]؛
> 
> *آمين أجمعين يارب العالمين تسلمين على هالدعوه الحلوه كثري منها* *التسميع..*.
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
> ...


 
*تسلمين الغاليه بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب ماشاء الله* 
*اسعدني تواجدج ف مجموعتي وان شاء الله تتواجدين فكل موضوع يخص الحفظ* 

*والله يحفظج ويوفقج ويجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم ويجمعنا واياج في جنات الفردوس الأعلى يارب*

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج*

*فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاماً فهم لها مالكون
> و ذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم و منها يأكلون
> و لهم فيها منافع و مشارب أفلا يشكرون
> و اتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون
> لا يستطيعون نصرهم و هم لهم جند محضرون
> فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون
> أولم يرا الإنسان أنى خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين
> و ضرب لنا مثلاً و نسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام و هي رميم
> ...


*العفو الغاليه ومسموحه ما به قصور ابد*

*يزاج الله خير عالتسميع الطيب والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب ويجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم ويجمعنا واياج ف جنات الفردوس الاعلى*
*واسعدني وجودج ف مجموعتي وعسى وجودج دايم يارب*

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج*

*فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> يزآآآآج الله خير
> ان شآآء ببدا اسمع من اليوم
> وبسمع تقريباا ع 3 دفعااات


 
*ان شاء الله يارب*

*الله يوفقج الغاليه على حفظت كتابه * 


*وانا فانتظار تسميعج عيوني*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون 
> وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون
> ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون
> وأتخذوا من دون الله ءالهه لعلهم ينصرون
> لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون
> فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون
> أولم يرا الأنسان أنا خلقه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين
> وضرب لنا مثلا ونسى خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم
> ...


 


*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب غناتي*

*وتسلمين على تواصلج ف موضوع الحفظ وحضورج وماشاء الله عليج على انشغالج ف تجارتج الا انج حرصتي على المشاركه فالحفظ*

*الله يرزقج من حلاله الطيب ويغنيج عن حرامه ويوفقج ف تجاربتج ويوسع عليج*

*ويزاج الله كل الخير غناتي*


*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج*
* فشفوش*

----------


## شجون 99

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الغاليه فشفاشة وأشكر جهودك الطيبه ماشاء الله وعلى أسلوبج الراقي في التعامل مع المجموعة وعلى تشجيعك لنا على الحفظ الله يجعله يارب في موازين حسناتج ويجمعا يارب في جنة عالية قطوفها دانيه كما جمعتنا الدنيا في هذا التجمع الطيب والله يقدرنا على حفظ القرآن وويفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه آمين .

----------


## شجون 99

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الغاليه فشفاشة وأشكر جهودك الطيبه ماشاء الله وعلى أسلوبج الراقي في التعامل مع المجموعة وعلى تشجيعك لنا على الحفظ الله يجعله يارب في موازين حسناتج ويجمعا يارب في جنة عالية قطوفها دانيه كما جمعتنا الدنيا في هذا التجمع الطيب والله يقدرنا على حفظ القرآن وويفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه آمين  :Amen:

----------


## ღ ღBentZayedღ ღ

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((يس .. والقرآن الحكيم .. انك لمن المرسلين .. على صراط مستقيم .. تنزيل العزيز الرحيم .. لينذر قوماً ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون .. لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون .. إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون .. وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون .. لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم مؤمنون .. وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون .. إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة واجر كريم .. إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين .. واضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جاءهم المرسلين .. إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززناهما بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون .. قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شي إن أنتم إلا تكذبون .. قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون .. قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم أئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم .. قالوا طائركم معكم لئن ذكرتكم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون .. وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين .. اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجراً وهم مهتدون .. ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطري وإليه ترجعون .. أأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردني الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئاً ولا ينقذون .. إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين .. إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون .. قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون .. بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ..وما أرسلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين .. إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون .. يحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون ))


صدق الله العظيم
بصراحه يبت المصحف وشفت طريقة الكتابه
صعبه شوي ><!
وكذا مره اعيد ان شــاء الله في ميزان حسنآتناا

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> جزاك الله خيرا أختي الغاليه فشفاشة وأشكر جهودك الطيبه ماشاء الله وعلى أسلوبج الراقي في التعامل مع المجموعة وعلى تشجيعك لنا على الحفظ الله يجعله يارب في موازين حسناتج ويجمعا يارب في جنة عالية قطوفها دانيه كما جمعتنا الدنيا في هذا التجمع الطيب والله يقدرنا على حفظ القرآن وويفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه آمين


ويزاج الله المثل حبوبه وتسملين الغاليه اخجلتيني  :Smile:  

وانا بدوري اشكرج على تواصلج وشرفني حضورج ومشاركتج ف مجموعتي الغلا الله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ((يس .. والقرآن الحكيم .. انك لمن المرسلين .. على صراط مستقيم .. تنزيل العزيز الرحيم .. لينذر قوماً ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون .. لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون .. إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون .. وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً *ومن خلفهم سدا* فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون .. إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة واجر كريم .. إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين .. واضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جاءهم المرسلين .. إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززناهما بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون .. قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شي إن أنتم إلا تكذبون .. قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون .*وما علينا الا البلاغ المبين*. قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم *لــ*ئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم .. قالوا طائركم معكم* أ*ئن ذكرتكم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون .. وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين .. اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجراً وهم مهتدون .. ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطري وإليه ترجعون .. أأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردني الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئاً ولا ينقذون .. إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين .. إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون .. قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون .. بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ..وما *أنزلنا* على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين .. إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون .. يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون ))
> 
> 
> صدق الله العظيم
> بصراحه يبت المصحف وشفت طريقة الكتابه
> صعبه شوي ><!
> وكذا مره اعيد ان شــاء الله في ميزان حسنآتناا


بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب


الملاحظات فديتج موجوده لو تشوفين بعد الاغلاط الوارده حبوبه  :Smile: 

ان شاء الله فالتسميع الي بعده يكون تسميعج كامل بدون اخطاء

الله يوفقج ويسعدج يارب

----------


## ღ ღBentZayedღ ღ

*تدرين كآنت عندي حشره مول ما قدرت اركز* 
*بعيد التسميع لاني اباا احفظهاا بدون خطأ*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*((يس .. والقرآن الحكيم .. إنك لمن المرسلين .. على صراط مستقيم .. تنزيل العزيز الرحيم .. لتنذر قوماً ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون .. لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون .. إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون .. وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون .. وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون .. إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم .. إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين .. واضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلين .. إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون .. قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شي إن أنتم إلا تكذبون .. قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون .. وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين .. قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم .. قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتكم إن أنتم إلا تكذبون .. وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين .. اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجراً وهم مهتدون .. ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون .. ءأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردني الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئاً فهم لا ينصرون .. إني إذن لفي ظلال مبين .. إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون .. قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون .. بما غفر لي وجعلني من المكرمين .. وما أنزلنا على قومه من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين .. إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون .. يحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون .. صدق الله العظيم*


*ان شآآء يكون التسميع صح ,,*
*بصراحه ماعرف اسمع جيـ ,,*
*حتى في المدرسة ماحب الكتابه ،،*
*لانيـ انسى آيات ,,*
*احب اتكلمـ ماحب الكتابه !><*

----------


## الشتلية

*
 أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاماً فهم لها مالكون (71 ) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون (72 ) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون (73 ) واتخذوا من دون الله آلهةً لعلهم ينصرون ( 74 ) لايستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون (75 ) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ( 76 ) أولم يرى الإنسان أنّا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين (77 ) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم (78 ) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم ( 79 ) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون ( 80 ) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم ( 81 ) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون (82 ) فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيءٍ وإليه ترجعون(83 ) 


 صدق الله العظيم 

و أن شاء الله يكوون تسميعي عدل و السمووحه على التأخير*

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

~ فشفاشه أنا أبس أسمع ويآآكم ساعديني  :Frown:  ]] ..

----------


## روزه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون
وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون
ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون
وأتخذوا من دون الله ءالهه لعلهم ينصرون
لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون
فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون
أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين
وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم
قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم
الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون
أوليس الذي خلق السموات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم
إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون
فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شي وإليه ترجعون

----------


## 8نوف8

أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون 71
وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون 72
ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون 73
واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون 74
لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون 75
فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلون 76
أولم يرى الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين 77
وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيى العظام وهي رميم 78
قل يحيها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم 79
الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الاخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون 80
أوليس الذي خلق السموات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلها بلى وهو الخلاق العليم 81
إنما أمره إن أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون 82
فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شي وإليه ترجعون 83

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

*السموووووووحه عـــالـتأخييييير، ما كنت مركزه على الـحفظ !!!


أعوذ بــالله من الشيطان من الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


" أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينآ أنعما فهم لها
مآ لكون (71) وذللنها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون (72)
ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون (73) واتخذوا من
دون الله آلــهه لعلهم ينصرون (74) لا يستطيعون نصرهم
وهم لهم جند محضرون (75) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم
ما يسرون وما يعلنون (76) أولم ير الإنسان أنا 
خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيمٌ مبين (77) وضرب
لنا مثلاً ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم (78)
قل يحيها الذي أنشئها أول مره وهو بكل خلقٍ عليم (79)
الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذآ أنتمً منه
توقدون (80) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض
بقادرٍ على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم (81)
أنمآ أمره~ إذآ أراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون (82)
فسبحان الذي له ملكوتُ كل شي وإليه ترجعون (83) "


اللـــهم لك الحمـد كمـا ينــبغي لـجلااال وجــهك وعـظيـم سـلطانك >>> اللـهم آمين يارب
الله يوفقنا يااااااااارب في حفــظ القرآن الكريم على الوجه الذي يرضيييك عنا يارب..


فشــفوووش حبيـــبتي ممــكن أعــرف كيف بيكون جدول المراجــعه ؟؟؟
>>> أتمــــنى لو أتقــســموووون السورة عشان أنــركز عليها أكـــثر، والسموحه <<<<*

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> *ماشاء الله عليج عيوني*
> 
> *الغلا تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ ودايما متميزه بارك الله فيج على مجهودج وعلى حفظج * 
> 
> *ويزاج الله خير على تواجدج ف موضوعي الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويثبت القرآن ف قلبج ويجمعنا وإياج ف جنات الفردوس يارب*
> 
> *تقبلي تحياتي واحترامي*
> 
> *اختج فشفوش*


أللــهــم آميييييييييين يارب  :Smile: 

أشكــررررررر تـــواصـــلــج وياناا،، يعلم الله أنج مب مقصره
الله يقوييييج ويعطيج الصــحه والعـــااافيه،،،


وإن شاااء الله ربي يرزقنا حــفـــظ كــــتااااااابــه يارب... :Smile: ..

----------


## 8نوف8

متى المراجعة ؟

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

*وييييييييييييييييييييــنج فشـــفوووووش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خير يــااااااااااربي خير إن شاااااء الله خير...

أللــــهم آجـــعـــله خـــــــــيييراً 


وينـــج حــبيـــبتي،،،؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عـــــســى الــماااااااااااانـــع خير..

طـــمـــنيــــنااااااااا علييييييييج!!!!

*

----------


## كلمه طيبه

مرحبا فشفوشة..
ومرحبا بخواتي الغاليات ..
نبغي نحدد لنا يوم او يومين نراجع فية سورة الدخان.. وبالمثل لسورة يس..
إذا ممكن فشفاشة..بنتعبج معانا..

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *تدرين كآنت عندي حشره مول ما قدرت اركز* 
> 
> *بعيد التسميع لاني اباا احفظهاا بدون خطأ* 
> 
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *((يس .. والقرآن الحكيم .. إنك لمن المرسلين .. على صراط مستقيم .. تنزيل العزيز الرحيم .. لتنذر قوماً ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون .. لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون .. إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون .. وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون .. وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون .. إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم .. إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في إمام مبين .. واضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون .. إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون .. قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شي إن أنتم إلا تكذبون .. قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون .. وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين .. قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم .. قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتكم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون.. وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين .. اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجراً وهم مهتدون .. ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون .. ءأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردني الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئاً و لا ينقذون .. إني اذا لفي ظلال مبين .. إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون .. قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون .. بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين .. وما أنزلنا على قومه من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين .. إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون .. يحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون .. صدق الله العظيم* 
> 
> *ان شآآء يكون التسميع صح ,,*
> ...


 
*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الغلا*

*في اخطاء فالتسميع بس ان شاء الله فالمراجعه ما تتكرر* 

*جان تبين تسمعين شفهي مب مشكله حبوبه بسمع لج* 

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
> *أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاماً فهم لها مالكون (71 ) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون (72 ) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون (73 ) واتخذوا من دون الله آلهةً لعلهم ينصرون ( 74 ) لايستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون (75 ) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ( 76 ) أولم يرى الإنسان أنّا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين (77 ) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم (78 ) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم ( 79 ) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون ( 80 ) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم ( 81 ) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون (82 ) فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيءٍ وإليه ترجعون(83 )* 
> 
> 
> *صدق الله العظيم* 
> 
> *و أن شاء الله يكوون تسميعي عدل و السمووحه على التأخير*


 
*ماشاء الله تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج*

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج عيوني وطمنين عن نتايج امتحاناتج ان شاء الله خير*

*ربي يحفظج ويوفقج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون
> وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون
> ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون
> وأتخذوا من دون الله ءالهه لعلهم ينصرون
> لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون
> فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون
> أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين
> ...


 

*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب حبوبه*

*ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج غناتي*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون 71
> وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون 72
> ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون 73
> واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون 74
> لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون 75
> فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون 76
> أولم يرى الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين 77
> وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيى العظام وهي رميم 78
> قل يحيها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم 79
> ...


 

*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب غناتي * 


*وعسى الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويثبته ف قلبج يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *السموووووووحه عـــالـتأخييييير، ما كنت مركزه على الـحفظ !!!*
> 
> 
> *أعوذ بــالله من الشيطان من الرجيم*
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *" أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينآ أنعما فهم لها*
> *مآ لكون (71) وذللنها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون (72)*
> ...


 

*ماشاء الله عليج تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج* 

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج*

*وعن المراجعه بطرش لكن رساله خاصه حبوبه* 

*وتسلمين على السؤال عني كنت مشغوله شوي هالفتره وبسافر قريب باذن الله تعالى*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السلام عليكم
> 
> هلا وغلا بفشفاشه
> 
> هذا تسمعي وبكمل حفظ الباجي انشالله خلال هاليومين...
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...


 

*ماشاء الله ماشي اخطاء عيوني*

*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج*

*واتريا تسميع باقي الآيات حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> مرحبا فشفوشة..
> ومرحبا بخواتي الغاليات ..
> نبغي نحدد لنا يوم او يومين نراجع فية سورة الدخان.. وبالمثل لسورة يس..
> إذا ممكن فشفاشة..بنتعبج معانا..


 
*ان شاء الله عيوني*


*بحدد لكم بس سامحوني هالفتره شوي بكون مشغوله* 

*وبحاول قد ما اقدر اني احدر واصحح واراجع لكن* 

*وتعبكم راحه عيوني*

----------


## الفارسة

الله يوفقج اختي فشفاشة .. و اييسر لج أمورج .. ^^ ..

و باركـ الله فيكن ،،

----------


## الشتلية

> *ماشاء الله تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج*
> 
> *والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج عيوني وطمنين عن نتايج امتحاناتج ان شاء الله خير*
> 
> *ربي يحفظج ويوفقج*


*
الله يوفق الجميع*

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> *ماشاء الله عليج تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج* 
> 
> *والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج*
> 
> *وعن المراجعه بطرش لكن رساله خاصه حبوبه* 
> 
> *وتسلمين على السؤال عني كنت مشغوله شوي هالفتره وبسافر قريب باذن الله تعالى*


*....

مشــكوووووووره حــبيــــبتــي في ميـزاااان حســنـاااتـــج إن شاااء الله..


إن شاااااااااء اللــه بتــرياااا رســاااااالــتج ،،،وإن شااء الله خيييير.


الله يســلمــج ويحــفظــج من كـــــــــــــل شر يـاااارب، إن شاااء الله أتروحيـــن 
وتردين بـالسلاااامه يـاااارب لــنا ولأهــــــلج ونـاااااسـج وأحــبأااااابـج >_<...*

----------


## 8نوف8

فشفوشتنا

ربي يجزيج الجنة

والله ما قصرتي

الله يكثر من أمثالج


بس أنا محتاجة لمراجعة  :Frown:

----------


## الشتلية

*
كــل شـكـر و تـقـديـر و أحـتـرااام لأخـتـي الـغـااالـيـه ( فشفاااشه ) عـلـى تـعـبـهـااا مـعـاانـاااا 

و مـشـكـوره عـلـى ااالـمـجـمـوعـه أأأألـي سـوتـهـااااا ( مجموعة في الفردوس نلتقي )  

فـي مـيـزااااان حـسـنـااااتـج إن شـاااء ااالله 

 و ااالله يـكـثـر مـن أمـثـاااالـج يـااا الـغـااااالـيـه 

 و ربـي يـوفـقـج فـي دنـيـاااااج و أخـرتـج و يـوفـق الـغـالـيـات ألـي شـتـركـن و بـذلـن جـهـدهــن 

و لـكـم خـااالـص ااالـتـحـيـااات*

----------


## وردة الحكم

> *ماشاء الله عليج عيوني تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج* 
> 
> *ومسموحه بالحل فديتج ومعذورة*  
> *وتسلمين على مجهودج فالحفظ الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب* 
> *وشدي حيلج ويالله اتريا تسميعج للجزء الأخير*


*افا عليـــــــــج ولا هنتي والله* 

*باركــ الله لج دنيا وآخـــــــــــــرة خلاص حفظته كامل* 

*بفضل الله ثم انتي باركـ الله فيج يا الغاليــــة* 

*وربي يجعلة في موازين أعمالج يا الغالية ...*

*عن جد مشكورة وعقبال القرآن كلــــــه يارب*

----------


## وردة الحكم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشتلية





*



> *كــل شـكـر و تـقـديـر و أحـتـرااام لأخـتـي الـغـااالـيـه ( فشفاااشه ) عـلـى تـعـبـهـااا مـعـاانـاااا* 
> 
> *و مـشـكـوره عـلـى ااالـمـجـمـوعـه أأأألـي سـوتـهـااااا ( مجموعة في الفردوس نلتقي )* 
> 
> *فـي مـيـزااااان حـسـنـااااتـج إن شـاااء ااالله*  
> *و ااالله يـكـثـر مـن أمـثـاااالـج يـااا الـغـااااالـيـه*  
> *و ربـي يـوفـقـج فـي دنـيـاااااج و أخـرتـج و يـوفـق الـغـالـيـات ألـي شـتـركـن و بـذلـن جـهـدهــن*  
> *و لـكـم خـااالـص ااالـتـحـيـااات*  
> **



*مصيـــــبة صارت* 

*تعرفون شو المصيبة*  
*انها كتبت فشفاااااشة وهذا غلط هههههه* 
*لازم تكتب ( فشفاشه_AD ) وهذا الصح ههه*

*الصراحة انتبهت لاني أحفظ الهمزات مكانها وين هههه*

*والفضل للمعلمة بارك الله فيها* 
*.........................* 
*بارك الله فيج يا الشتلية*  
*وبارك الله فيج يا فشفاشه_AD*  
*وما ننسى البنات اللي شاركو برقبتهم بارك الله فيكن وأدخلكن جنة الفردوس يا رب*

----------


## وردة الحكم

مبرروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## وردة الحكم

*اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

((أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون*وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون*ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون*وأتخذوا من دون الله ءالهه لعلهم ينصرون*لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون*فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون*أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين*وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم*قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم*الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون*أوليس الذي خلق السموات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم*إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون*فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شي وإليه ترجعون)) صدق الله العظيم ،،

مبروك وعقبال القرن كلـــــــــــه*

----------


## أم خلود248

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يس
والقرءان الحكيم 
إنك لمن المرسلين 
على صراط مستقيم
تنزيل العزيز الرحيم
لتنذر قوما ما أنذر أباؤهم فهم غافلون
لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون
أنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الأذقان فهم مقمحون
وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون
وسواء عليهم أنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون
أنما تنذر من أتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم
أنا نحن نحى الموتى ونكتب ما قدم وآثارهم وكل شي أحصيناه في أمام مبين
وأضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القريه إذ جاءها المرسلون
إذ أرسلنا أليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون
قالوا ما أنتم إلابشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شي أن أنتم إلا تكذبون
قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون
وما علينا ألا البلاغ المبين
قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم
قال طائركم معكم ائن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون
وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى
قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين 
اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون
ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون
أأتخذ من دونه إلهه أن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون
إني لفي ضلال مبين 
إني أمنت بربكم فاسمعون
قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومى يعلمون
بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين
وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين
إلا كانت صيحه واحده فأذا هم خامدون
يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤؤن
ألم يروا كم اهلكنا قبلهم من القرون
إنهم إليهم لا يرجعون
وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون
وءاية لهم الأرض الميته أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنها يأكلون
وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون
ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملت أيديهم أفلا يشكرون
سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون
وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فأذا هم مظلمون
والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم 
والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم
لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون
وءاية لهم إنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون 
وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون
وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون
إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين
وإذ قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين ايديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون
وما تأتيهم من ءايه من ءايات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين
وإذقيل لهم انفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا انطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه أن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقون
ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون
فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون
ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون
قال يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلين
أن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فأذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون
فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا بما كنتم تعملون
إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون
هم وأزواجهم في ضلال على الأرائك متكئون
لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون
سلام قولا من رب رحيم
وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون
ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني أدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين
وأن أعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم
ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون
هذه جهنم التى كنتم توعدون
اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون 
اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون
ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فإني يبصرون
ولو نشاء لمسخناهم عل مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون
ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون
وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرءان مبين
لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين
أولم يروا أن خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيديهم أنعاما فهم لها مالكون
وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون
ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون
واتخذوا من دون الله ألهه لعلهم ينصرون
لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون
فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون
أولم يرا الأنسان إنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين
وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم
قل يحيها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم
الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون
أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم وهو الخلاق العليم
أنه أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون
سبحان الذي بيده كل شي وإليه ترجعون

----------


## ღ ღBentZayedღ ღ

> *بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الغلا*
> 
> *في اخطاء فالتسميع بس ان شاء الله فالمراجعه ما تتكرر*  
> *جان تبين تسمعين شفهي مب مشكله حبوبه بسمع لج*  
> 
> *والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب*


*خلاص حبوبه بسجل صوتي واناا اقرى !
لانيـ صدق ماااحب اسمع كتابه 


سوري ع التاخير*

----------


## الفارسة

باركـ الله فيكن خواتي و سدد خطاكن و شرح صدوركن لحفظ كتابه ..

اللهم آمين

----------


## ضي عيني

مساء الورد يااغلى صحبه في حياااااتي  :Smile:  
شحالكن عساكن بخير
الحمد الله اليوم وصلت من العمره 
بس بغيت اعرف هنيه تراجعون سورة يـــس

----------


## فيحانيه

السلام عليكم

اشحالكم

آسفه على تأخير


أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون(55) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الارائك متكئون(56) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون(57) سلام قولا من رب رجيم(58) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون(59) ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين(60) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم(61) ولق أضل منكم جيلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعتقلوا(62) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون(63) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون(64) 
اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون(65) 
ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون(66) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون(67) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون(68) زما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إالا ذكر وقرآن مبين(69) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين(70) أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيينا وأنعاما فهم لها مالكون(71) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون(72) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون(73) واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون(74) لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون(75) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون(76) أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين(77) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم (78) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم(79) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقون(80) أوليس الذي خلق السموات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم (81) إنما أمره إذا أراد أن يقول له كن فيكون(82) فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون(83)

صق الله العظيم

----------


## فيحانيه

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشحالكم 
> آسفه على تأخير 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون(55) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الارائك متكئون(56) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون(57) سلام قولا من رب رجيم(58) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون(59) ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين(60) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم(61) ولق أضل منكم جيلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعتقلوا(62) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون(63) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون(64) 
> اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون(65) 
> ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون(66) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون(67) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون(68) زما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إالا ذكر وقرآن مبين(69) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين(70) أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيينا وأنعاما فهم لها مالكون(71) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون(72) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون(73) واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون(74) لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون(75) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون(76) أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين(77) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم (78) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم(79) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقون(80) أوليس الذي خلق السموات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم (81) إنما أمره إذا أراد أن يقول له كن فيكون(82) فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون(83) 
> ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

السمووحه ع التاخير

إن أصحب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ، هم وازواجهم في ضلال على الارائك متكئون ، لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم مايدعون ، سلام قول من رب رحيم وامتزوا اليوم ايها المجرمون ألم اعهد اليكم يابني آدم الا تعبدوا الشيطان انه لكم عدو مبين وان اعبدوني هذاسراط مستقيم ولقد اضل منكم جبلآ كثيرا افلم تكونوا تعقلون هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون اليوم تكلمنا ايديهم وتشهد ارجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستقبوا الصراط وأنى يؤفكون ولو نشاء لمسخنهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيآ ولايرجعون ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون وماعلمنه الشعر وماينبغي له ان هو الا ذكر مبين لينذر من كان حيآ ويحق القول على القوم الكافرين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

الجزء الأخير

أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعامآ فهم لها مالكون وذللناها لهم فمنا ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون واتخذوا من دون الله آلهه لعلهم ينصرون فلا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون فلا يحزنك قولهم انا نعلم مايسرون ومايعلنون أولم يرى الانسان انا خلقنه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين وضرب لنا مثلآ ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم قل يحييها الذي انشأها اول مره وهو بكل خلق عظيم ، الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الاخضر نارآ فمنها توقدون أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والارض بقدر على ان يخلق مثلهم بلا وهو الخلاق المبين ، إنما أمره اذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شي واليه ترجعون

----------


## أوتار الحنين

جزاكم الله خير لو ادري جان سمعت معاكم

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> فشفوشتنا
> 
> ربي يجزيج الجنة
> 
> والله ما قصرتي
> 
> الله يكثر من أمثالج
> 
> 
> بس أنا محتاجة لمراجعة


هلا عيوني

سامحوني عالقصور كانت عندي ظروف


فديتج 

تقدرين تراجعين فأي وقت  :Smile:  

بتريا تسميع نص السورة وعقبها تسمعين النص الباجي شرايج  :Smile: 

والله يوفقج

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> فشفاشه فديتج هذا باجي تسمعي
> 
> واسمحيلي ع القصور.. تعرفين حفظي كيف
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فإستبقوا الصراط فإنا يبصرون
> ...


 
بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب

ومثل ما قلتي ختامها مسك

يزاج الله خير على وجودج ف موضوعي وسامحوني على القصور وعلى انقطاعي  :Smile: 

وان شاء الله ما أتأخر عنكن مره ثانيه

وتسلمين على التواجد حبوبه  :Smile: 

ربي يحفظج

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *كــل شـكـر و تـقـديـر و أحـتـرااام لأخـتـي الـغـااالـيـه ( فشفاااشه ) عـلـى تـعـبـهـااا مـعـاانـاااا* 
> 
> *و مـشـكـوره عـلـى ااالـمـجـمـوعـه أأأألـي سـوتـهـااااا ( مجموعة في الفردوس نلتقي )* 
> 
> *فـي مـيـزااااان حـسـنـااااتـج إن شـاااء ااالله* 
> 
> *و ااالله يـكـثـر مـن أمـثـاااالـج يـااا الـغـااااالـيـه* 
> 
> *و ربـي يـوفـقـج فـي دنـيـاااااج و أخـرتـج و يـوفـق الـغـالـيـات ألـي شـتـركـن و بـذلـن جـهـدهــن* 
> ...


 

*فديتج* 

*تسلمين على هالدعوه الحلوه وانا استانست اكثر لوجودج ف موضوعي بارك الله فيج والله يثبت القرآن ف قلبج ويجعلج من حفظة القرآن الكريم يارب*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
> 
> *((أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون*وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون*ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون*وأتخذوا من دون الله ءالهه لعلهم ينصرون*لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون*فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون*أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين*وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم*قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم*الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون*أوليس الذي خلق السموات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم*إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون*فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شي وإليه ترجعون)) صدق الله العظيم ،،* 
> 
> *مبروك وعقبال القرن كلـــــــــــه*



*الف مبروك*
*ماشاء الله عليج غناتي تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج* 


*اسعدني وجودج ف موضوعي والله يجعلج من حفظة القرآن الكريم ويثبته ف قلبج* 

*وماشالله عليج متميزه بحضورج وبأدعيتج الحلوه الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج الغلا* 

*تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يس
> والقرءان الحكيم 
> إنك لمن المرسلين 
> على صراط مستقيم
> تنزيل العزيز الرحيم
> لتنذر قوما ما أنذر أباؤهم فهم غافلون
> لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون
> إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الأذقان فهم مقمحون
> ...


 

*ماشاء الله عليج الغلا* 

*تسميعج طيب بس شي ملاحظات بسيطه واكيد فالتسميع الشفوي ماراح تغلطين بأي غلطه*

*بارك الله فيج والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج وبارك الله فيج على هالمجهود الطيب منج فالحفظ والتسميع وعلى حضورج الدايم غناتي*

*اسعدني وجودج وشرفتينا الغلا* 

*تقبلي تحياتي*


*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشحالكم 
> آسفه على تأخير 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون(55) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الارائك متكئون(56) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون(57) سلام قولا من رب رجيم(58) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون(59) ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين(60) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم(61) ولق أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعتقلوا(62) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون(63) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون(64) 
> اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون(65) 
> ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون(66) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون(67) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون(68) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إالا ذكر وقرآن مبين(69) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين(70) أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيينا وأنعاما فهم لها مالكون(71) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون(72) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون(73) واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون(74) لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون(75) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون(76) أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين(77) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم (78) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم(79) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون(80) أوليس الذي خلق السموات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم (81) إنما أمره إذا أراد أن يقول له كن فيكون(82) فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون(83) 
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج الغلا*

*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج * 

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ونورتي موضوعي الغاليه* 
*وعسى ربي يثبت القرآن ف قلبج ويجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم يارب*

*واسعدني حضورج الدائم والمتميز* 


*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السمووحه ع التاخير
> 
> إن أصحب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ، هم وازواجهم في ضلال على الارائك متكئون ، لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم مايدعون ، سلام قول من رب رحيم وامتزوا اليوم ايها المجرمون ألم اعهد اليكم يابني آدم الا تعبدوا الشيطان انه لكم عدو مبين وان اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ولقد اضل منكم جبلآ كثيرا افلم تكونوا تعقلون هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون اليوم نختم على افواههم و تكلمنا ايديهم وتشهد ارجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستقبوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون ولو نشاء لمسخنهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيآ ولايرجعون ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون وماعلمنه الشعر وماينبغي له ان هو الا ذكر وقرآن  مبين لينذر من كان حيآ ويحق القول على القوم الكافرين


 
*بارك الله فيج الغلا عالتسميع الطيب*

*بس شي اغلاط علمت عليها فديتج لو حابه تعيدين التسميع مره ثانيه* 

*او انج تسمعين السورة كلها مره وحده احسن لج واريح لج بعد عيوني*

*والسموحه منج فديتج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> الجزء الأخير
> 
> أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعامآ فهم لها مالكون وذللناها لهم فمنا ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون واتخذوا من دون الله آلهه لعلهم ينصرون فلا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون فلا يحزنك قولهم انا نعلم مايسرون ومايعلنون أولم يرى الانسان انا خلقنه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين وضرب لنا مثلآ ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم قل يحييها الذي انشأها اول مره وهو بكل خلق عليم ، الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الاخضر نارآ فإذا أنتم منه توقدون أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والارض بقدر على ان يخلق مثلهم بلا وهو الخلاق المبين ، إنما أمره اذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شي واليه ترجعون


 
*ماشاء الله عليج تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج* 

*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويثبته في قلبج ويجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم يارب*

*اسعدني تواجدج عيوني ف موضوعي ونورتينا* 

*تقبلي تحياتي الغلا*

----------


## كلمه طيبه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
*يس - والقرآن الحكيم - إنك لمن المرسلين - على صراط مستقيم - تنزيل العزيز الرحيم - لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون - لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون - إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون - وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون - وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون - إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم - إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين
_________________________________

واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون - إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون - قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون - قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين - قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم - قالوا طائركم معكم ءإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون - وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين - اتبعوا من لايسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون - ومالي لاأعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون -ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون - إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين - إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون - قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين
_________________________________

وماأنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين - إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون - ياحسرة على العباد مايأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون - ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون -وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون - وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا من حبا فمنه يأكلون - وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون - لياكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون - سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون - وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون - والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز الحكيم - والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم - لاالشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون
_________________________________

وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون - وخلقنا لهم من مثله مايركبون - وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون - إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين - وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا مابين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون - وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضون - وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين - ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين - ماينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تاخذهم وهم يخصمون - فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون - ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون - قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ماوعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون - إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون - فاليوم لاتظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ماكنتم تعملون
_________________________________  

إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون - هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكؤون - لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم مايدعون - سلام قولا من رب رحيم - وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون - ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين - وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم - ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون - هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون - اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون - اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون - ولونشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنا يبصرون - ولونشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون - ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون - وماعلمناه الشعر وماينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين - لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين
_____________________________

أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون - وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون - ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب افلا يشكرون - واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون - لايستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون - فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم مايسرون وما يعلنون - أولم يرى الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين - وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه - قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم - قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم - الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون - أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلها بلى وهو الخلاق العليم -إنما أمره إن أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون - فسبحن الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون.*

ا*للهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك على نعمة الحفظ* 
السموحة ع التأخير فالتسميع.. 
اللي باللون البنفسجي شاكه فيهن ولما راجعت تأكدت وحبيت اصحح غلطاتي..
الحكيم = العليم
معرضون = معرضين
مثلها = مثلهم
إن =إذا
ويمكن في أخطاء أنا ما انتبهت لهن فاعذريني
*والله يعطيج العافية يالغالية فشفاشة..
ويكتبلج الأجر ويرزقج من حيث لاتحتسبين..والله يسهل كل أمورج ويوفقج وإيانا لما يحبه ويرضاه..
أحبكم في الله ..*

----------


## روح طموحه

كتبت الايات كلها عقب علق علي  :Frown: 

برد اكتبها ><"

----------


## روح طموحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يس و القرآن الحكيم إنك لمن المرسلين على صراط مستقيم تنزيل العزيز الرحيم لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الأذقان فهم مقمحون و جعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا و من خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون و سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر و خشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة و أجر كريم إنا نحن نحيي الموتى و نكتب ما قدموا و آثارهم و كل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين و اضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا و ما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون و ما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لإن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم و ليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم قالوا طائركم معكم أإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون

----------


## روح طموحه

و جاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا و هم مهتدون و مالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني و إليه ترجعون أأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردني الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا و لا ينقذون إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون قيل ادخل الجنه قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي و جعلني من المكرمين و ما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند ممن السماء و ما كنا منزلين إن كانت إلا صيحة واحده فإذا هم خامدون ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون و إن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون و آية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها و أخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون و جعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل و أعناب و فجرنا فيها من العيون ليأكلوا من ثمره و ما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض و من أنفسهم و مما لا يعلمون و آية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون و الشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم و القمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر و لا الليل سابق النهار و كل في فلك يسبحون و آية لهم أنى حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون و خلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون و إن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم و لا هم ينقذون إلا رحمة منا و متاع إلى حين

----------


## الحياة***

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته .. 
بعد الغيبة .. رجعت مرة ثانية وأنا بإذن الله تعالى أني حافظة السورة كاااااااااملة ..بسمع اليوم النص من السورة .. وباجر بكمل.. وأنا جدا آسفة بسبب تأخري عن التسميع بسبب السفر .. .. لكن الحيييين إن شااااااااالله ببيض الويه ^ـ^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
يس 
والقرآن الحكيم 
إنك لمن المرسلين 
على صراط مستقيم 
تنزيل العزيز الرحيم 
لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آبا~هم فهم غافلون 
لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون 
إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون 
وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون
وسواء عليهم ائنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون 
إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي اتلرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة واجرا كريم 
إنا نحن نكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين 
واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون
إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون 
قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون 
قالوا ربنا يعلم أنا إليكم لمرسلون
وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين 
قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنته لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم 
قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوممسرفون
وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين 
اتبعوا من لا يسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون 
ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون
ائتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون 
إني إذا لفي ضلالا مبين إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون 
قيا ادخل الجنة 
قال ياليت قومي يعلمون
بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين 
وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين 
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون 
ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون 
وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون 
وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه تأكلون 
وجعلنا فيها جنات من أعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون \ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون 
سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم وممالا يعلمون
وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون 
والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم 
والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم 
لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون 

... باجر بإذن الله بكمل

----------


## روح طموحه

و إذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم و ما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون و ما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين و إذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال بين و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ما ينظرون الا صيحة واحده فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا و لا تجزون إلا ماكنتم تكسبون إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون هم و أزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون لهم فيها فاكهة و لهم مايدعون سلام قولا من رب رحيم و امتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين و أن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم و لقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون هذه جهنم التى كنتم توعدون إصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون اليوم نختم على أفواههم و تكلمنا أيديهم و تشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون و لو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون و لو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا و لا يرجعون و من نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون

----------


## روح طموحه

و ما علمناه الشعر و ما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر و قرآن مبين لينذر من كان حيا و يحق القول على الكافرين أولم يروا أنى خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون و ذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم و منها يأكلون و لهم فيها منافع و مشارب افلا يشكرون و اتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون لا يستطيعون نصرهم و هم لهم جند محضرون فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون أولم يرى الإنسان أنى خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين و ضرب لنا مثلا و نسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام و هي رميم قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مره و هو بكل خلق عليم الذي جعل كم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون أوليس الذي خلق السماوات و الأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى و هو الخلاق العليم إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يكون له كن فيكون فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء و إليه ترجعون

----------


## الخيزران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" يس ( 1 ) والقرآن الحكيم ( 2 ) إنك لمن المرسلين ( 3 ) على صراط مستقيم ( 4 ) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم ( 5 ) لتنذر قوما ما أنذر ءاباءهم فهم غافلون ( 6 ) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون ( 7 ) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون ( 8 ) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون ( 9 ) وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ( 10 ) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم ( 11 ) إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وءاثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين ( 12 ) واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون ( 13 ) إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ( 14 ) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ( 15 ) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ( 16 ) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ( 17 ) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم ( 18 ) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون ( 19 ) وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين ( 20 ) اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون ( 21 ) ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون ( 22 ) ءأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون ( 23 ) إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين ( 24 ) إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون ( 25 ) قيل ادخل الجنة قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون ( 26 ) بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ( 27 ) وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين ( 28 ) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ( 29 ) يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون ( 30 ) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون ( 31 ) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون ( 32 ) وءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون ( 33 ) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ( 34 ) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون ( 35 ) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون ( 36 ) وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ( 37 ) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ( 38 ) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ( 39 ) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون ( 40 ) وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون ( 41 ) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون ( 42 ) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون ( 43 ) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين ( 44 ) وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون ( 45 ) وما تأتيهم من ءاية من ءايات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين ( 46 ) وإذا قيل لهم انفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين ( 47 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 48 ) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون ( 49 ) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون ( 50 ) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون ( 51 ) قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ( 52 ) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون ( 53 ) فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون ( 54 ) إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ( 55 ) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون ( 56 ) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون ( 57 ) سلام قولا من رب رحيم ( 58 ) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ( 59 ) ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني ءادم ألا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين ( 60 ) وأن أعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ( 61 ) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون ( 62 ) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون ( 63 ) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون ( 64 ) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ( 65 ) ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون ( 66 ) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون ( 67 ) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون ( 68 ) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين ( 69 ) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين ( 70 ) "

تمـ بحمد الله جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وثبت القرآن في قلوبنا جميعا

----------


## الحياة***

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اشحااااااااااااااااااااالكم يابنوتات .. اليوم بختم إن شاااااااااااااالله سورة يس حفظا .. 
وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون 
وخلقنا لهم من مثله مايركبون 
وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا ينقذون 
إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين 
وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون 
وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين 
وإا قيل لهم أنتفقوا مما رزقكم الله قالوا الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعن لو يشاء الله أطعمه 
إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين 
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهك وهم يخصمون 
فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلا أهلهم يرجعون
ونفخ فالصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون 
قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون 
إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون 
فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعلمون 
إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكههون 
هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الآرائك متكئون 
لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم فيها ما يدعون 
سلام قولا من رب رحيم 
وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون
ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين 
وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم
ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونو تعقلون 
هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون 
اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون 
اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون 
ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون 
ولو نشاء لمسخناهم علة مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون 
ومن نعمره ننكسه فالخلق أفلا يعقلون 
وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين 
لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين 
ألم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعما فهم لها مالكون 
وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون 
ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون
زاتحذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون 
ل يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون 
فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون 
أولم ير ال‘نسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين 
وضرب لنا مثلا ونسيخلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم 
قل يحيييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل شيء عليم
الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون
أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم 
إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون 
فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون 

تم بحمد الله ونعمته ..

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

الله يووووووووووفقـــكم خواتي وييســر إلنا حفظ كتابـــــــــه 
على الوجه الذي يرضاه عنه إلى يوم الدين يارب....



إن شااااء الله ببدأ المراجعه من بااااجر وبحاول أقسم 
المراجعه واسمعها إهني في ملفــنا طبعاااً...


والسـموووووووووووحــه عــالـتـاخير فشفاشــــه ،،، 
ويزاااااااج الله خييييييييييير  :Smile: ...

----------


## الفارسة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**يس ** و القرآن الحكيم ** إنك لمن المرسلين ** على صراط مستقيم ** تنزيل العزيز الرحيم ** لتنذر قوماً ما أنذر آباءهم فهم غافلون ** لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون ** إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون ** و جعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً و من خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون ** و سواءٌ عليهم أءنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ** إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر و خشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة و أجر كريم ** إنا نحن نحيي الموتى و نكتب ما قدموا و آثارهم و كل شئ أحصيناه في إمام مبين ***
*و اضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون ** إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ** قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا و ما أنزل الرحمن من شئ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ** قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ** و ما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ** قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لإن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم و ليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم ** قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قول مسرفون ** و جاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين ** اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجراً و هم مهتدون ** و مالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني و إليه ترجعون ** أءتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئاً و لا ينقذون ** إني إذاً لفي ضلال مبين ** إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون ** قيل ادخل الجنة قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون ** بما غفر لي ربي و جعلني من المكرمين ***
*و ما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء و ما كنا منزلين ** إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ** يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون ** ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون ** و إن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون ** و آية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها و أخرحنا منها حباً فمنه يأكلون ** و جعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل و أعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ** ليأكلوا من ثمره و ما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون ** سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض و من أنفسهم و مما لا يعلمون ** و آية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ** و الشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ** و القمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ** لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر و لا الليل سابق النهار و كل في فلك يسبحون ***
*و آية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون ** و خلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون ** و لو نشاء لأغرقناهم فلا صريخ لهم و لا هم ينقذون ** إلا رحمة منا و متاعاً إلى حين ** و إذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم و ما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون ** و ما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين ** و إذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين ** و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ** ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم يخصمون ** فلا يستطيعون توصية و لا إلى أهلهم يرجعون ** و نفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون ** قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن و صدق المرسلون ** إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون** فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئاً و لا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تكسبون ***
*إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ** هم و أزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون ** لهم فيها فاكهة و لهم ما يدعون ** سلامٌ قولاً من رب رحيم ** و امتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ** ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم ألا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكن عدو مبين ** و أن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ** و لقد أضل منكم جبلاً كثيراً أفلم تكونوا تعقلون ** هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون ** اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون ** اليوم نختم على أفواههم و تكلمنا أيديهم و تشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ** و لو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأني يبصرون ** و لو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضياً و لا يرجعون ** و من نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا تبصرون ** و ما علمناه الشعر و ما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر و قرآن مبين ** لينذر من كان حياً و يحق الحق على الكافرين ***
*أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاماً فهم لها مالكون ** و ذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم و منها يأكلون ** و لهم فيها منافع و مشارب أفلا يشكرون ** و اتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون ** لا يستطيعون نصرهم و هم لهم جند محضرون ** فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون ** أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين ** و ضرب لنا مثلاً و نسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام و هي رميم ** قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة و هو بكل خلق عليم ** الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر ناراً فإذا أنتم منه توقدون ** أوليس الذي خلق السماوات و الأرض بقادرٍ على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى و هو الخلاق العليم ** إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون ** فسبحان من بيده ملكوت كل شئ و إليه ترجعون ***

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*


*سامحوني خواتي عالتأخير* 


*وان شاء الله اليوم بصحح*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
> *يس - والقرآن الحكيم - إنك لمن المرسلين - على صراط مستقيم - تنزيل العزيز الرحيم - لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون - لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لايؤمنون - إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون - وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون - وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون - إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم - إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين*
> *_________________________________*
> 
> *واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون - إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون - قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون - قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين - قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم - قالوا طائركم معكم ءإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون - وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين - اتبعوا من لايسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون - ومالي لاأعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون -ءأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لاتغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون - إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين - إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون - قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين*
> *_________________________________*
> 
> *وماأنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين - إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون - ياحسرة على العباد مايأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزؤون - ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لايرجعون -وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون - وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منــهــا حبا فمنه يأكلون - وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون - لياكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون - سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لايعلمون - وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون - والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم - والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم - لاالشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون*
> *_________________________________*
> ...


 
*فالآيه رقم (38) العليم وليست الحكيم  ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم*  
*ماشاء الله عليج الغاليه*  
*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج وسامحيني عالتأخير*  
*يزاج الله كل الخير على تواجدج ف موضوعي والمبادره فالحفظ وكونج سباقه فالتسميع اشكرج الغلا*  

*والله يجعلج من حفظة القرآن الكريم ويثبته ف قلبج يارب*  
*تقبلي تحياتي اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يس و القرآن الحكيم إنك لمن المرسلين على صراط مستقيم تنزيل العزيز الرحيم لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي *إلى* الأذقان فهم مقمحون و جعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا و من خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون و سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر و خشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة و أجر كريم إنا نحن نحيي الموتى و نكتب ما قدموا و آثارهم و كل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين و اضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا و ما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون و ما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لإن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم و ليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم قالوا طائركم معكم أإن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون
> 
> ..........................
> 
> و جاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا و هم مهتدون و مالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني و إليه ترجعون أأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردني الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا و لا ينقذون إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون قيل ادخل الجنه قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي و جعلني من المكرمين و ما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء و ما كنا منزلين إن كانت إلا صيحة واحده فإذا هم خامدون ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون و إن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون و آية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها و أخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون و جعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل و أعناب و فجرنا فيها من العيون ليأكلوا من ثمره و ما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض و من أنفسهم و مما لا يعلمون و آية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون و الشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم و القمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر و لا الليل سابق النهار و كل في فلك يسبحون و آية لهم أنى حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون و خلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون و إن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم و لا هم ينقذون إلا رحمة منا و متاع إلى حين
> 
> ...........................
> ...


 
*بارك الله فيج الغاليه عالتسميع الطيب*

*في بعض الملاحظات* 

*نسيتي الآيات التاليه*  
 * (49) مَا يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً تَأْخُذُهُمْ وَهُمْ يَخِصِّمُونَ* 

* (50) فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ تَوْصِيَةً وَلَا إِلَى أَهْلِهِمْ يَرْجِعُونَ* 

* (51) وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَإِذَا هُم مِّنَ الْأَجْدَاثِ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَنسِلُونَ* 

*(52) قَالُوا يَا وَيْلَنَا مَن بَعَثَنَا مِن مَّرْقَدِنَا هَذَا مَا وَعَدَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَصَدَقَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ* 
*(53) إِن كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ جَمِيعٌ لَّدَيْنَا مُحْضَرُونَ* 


*يزاج الله كل الخير على التسميع وعلى وجودج ف موضوعي وحرصج على التسميع بوقت التسميع* 

*اشكرج على جهودج الطيبه الغاليه* 

*والله يحقق الي ف بالج ويسعدج ويثبت القرآن ف قلبج ويجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم يارب*

*وسامحيني عالقصور* 

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته .. 
> بعد الغيبة .. رجعت مرة ثانية وأنا بإذن الله تعالى أني حافظة السورة كاااااااااملة ..بسمع اليوم النص من السورة .. وباجر بكمل.. وأنا جدا آسفة بسبب تأخري عن التسميع بسبب السفر .. .. لكن الحيييين إن شااااااااالله ببيض الويه ^ـ^
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> يس 
> والقرآن الحكيم 
> إنك لمن المرسلين 
> على صراط مستقيم 
> تنزيل العزيز الرحيم 
> ...





> .............................................
> 
> وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون 
> وخلقنا لهم من مثله مايركبون 
> وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا ينقذون 
> إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين 
> وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون 
> وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين 
> وإا قيل لهم أنتفقوا مما رزقكم الله قالوا الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من يشاء الله أطعمه 
> ...


 
*بارك الله فيج الغاليه عالتسميع الطيب* 
*والسموحه منج عالتأخير* 

*بعض الملاحظات* 


*فالآيه رقم (12) نسيتي ذكر ( إنا نحن نحيي الموتى و)*


*وفي ملاحظات بسيطه موضحه لج فالتسميع* 

*يزاج الله كل الخير عالمشاركه فالحفظ والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويحقق كل الي ف بالج ويثبت القرآن ف قلبج يارب* 


*والله يرزقج الخير من تجارتج ان شاء الله* 

*وسعدت بتواصلج معانا*

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " يس ( 1 ) والقرآن الحكيم ( 2 ) إنك لمن المرسلين ( 3 ) على صراط مستقيم ( 4 ) تنزيل العزيز الرحيم ( 5 ) لتنذر قوما ما أنذر ءاباءهم فهم غافلون ( 6 ) لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون ( 7 ) إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون ( 8 ) وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون ( 9 ) وسواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ( 10 ) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم ( 11 ) إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وءاثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين ( 12 ) واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون ( 13 ) إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ( 14 ) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ( 15 ) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ( 16 ) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ( 17 ) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم ( 18 ) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون ( 19 ) وجاء من أقصا المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين ( 20 ) اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون ( 21 ) ومالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون ( 22 ) ءأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون ( 23 ) إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين ( 24 ) إني ءامنت بربكم فاسمعون ( 25 ) قيل ادخل الجنة قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون ( 26 ) بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين ( 27 ) وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين ( 28 ) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون ( 29 ) يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون ( 30 ) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون ( 31 ) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون ( 32 ) وءاية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون ( 33 ) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون ( 34 ) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون ( 35 ) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون ( 36 ) وءاية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ( 37 ) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ( 38 ) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ( 39 ) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون ( 40 ) وءاية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون ( 41 ) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون ( 42 ) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون ( 43 ) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين ( 44 ) وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون ( 45 ) وما تأتيهم من ءاية من ءايات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين ( 46 ) وإذا قيل لهم انفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين ءامنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين ( 47 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 48 ) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون ( 49 ) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون ( 50 ) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون ( 51 ) قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ( 52 ) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون ( 53 ) فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون ( 54 ) إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون ( 55 ) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون ( 56 ) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون ( 57 ) سلام قولا من رب رحيم ( 58 ) وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون ( 59 ) ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني ءادم ألا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين ( 60 ) وأن أعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ( 61 ) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون ( 62 ) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون ( 63 ) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون ( 64 ) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ( 65 ) ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون ( 66 ) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون ( 67 ) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون ( 68 ) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين ( 69 ) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين ( 70 ) "
> 
> تمـ بحمد الله جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وثبت القرآن في قلوبنا جميعا


 
*بارك الله فيج الغاليه عالتسميع الطيب* 

*ماشاء الله عليج بدون اخطاء بس ما خلصتي من التسميع * 

*الآيه عددها (83)*

*انتظر باقي التسميع*


*الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج الغاليه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> "يس*والقرآن الحكيم*إنك لمن المرسلين*على صراط مستقيم*تنزيل العزيز الرحيم*لتنذر قوما ما انذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون*لقد حق القول على اكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون*انا جعلنا في اعناقهم اغلالا فهي الى الاذقان فهم مقمحون* وجعلنا من بين ايديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فاغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون *وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون*إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشى الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم* إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثرهم وكل شىء احصينه في امام مبين*واضرب لهم مثلا اصحب القرية اذ جاءها المرسلون*إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا انا اليكم مرسلون*قالوا ما انتم الا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شىء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون*قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا اليكم لمرسلون *وما علينا الا البلغ المبين *قالوا انا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم*قالوا طئركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوما مسرفون*وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يقوم اتبعوا المرسلين*اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون*ومالي لا أعبد الذى فطرني وإليه ترجعون*أأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون* اني إذا لفي ضلال مبين إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون *قيل ادخل الجنه قال يليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين*وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين*ان كانت الا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خمدون*يحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول الا كانوا به يستهزؤون*الم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون انهم اليهم لا يرجعون* وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون *وآية لهم الارض الميتة احييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون *وجعلنا فيها جنت من نخيل واعنب وفجرنا فيها من العيون*ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون*


 

*بارك الله فيج اختي عالتسميع الطيب*

*ويزاج الله خير*

*بس اتريا باقي التسميع حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *يس ** و القرآن الحكيم ** إنك لمن المرسلين ** على صراط مستقيم ** تنزيل العزيز الرحيم ** لتنذر قوماً ما أنذر آباءهم فهم غافلون ** لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون ** إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالاً فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون ** و جعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً و من خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون ** و سواءٌ عليهم أءنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ** إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر و خشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة و أجر كريم ** إنا نحن نحيي الموتى و نكتب ما قدموا و آثارهم و كل شئ أحصيناه في إمام مبين ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *و اضرب لهم مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون ** إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون ** قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا و ما أنزل الرحمن من شئ إن أنتم إلا تكذبون ** قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون ** و ما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين ** قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لإن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم و ليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم ** قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قول مسرفون ** و جاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين ** اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجراً و هم مهتدون ** و مالي لا أعبد الذي فطرني و إليه ترجعون ** أءتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيئاً و لا ينقذون ** إني إذاً لفي ضلال مبين ** إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون ** قيل ادخل الجنة قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون ** بما غفر لي ربي و جعلني من المكرمين ***
> ...


ماشاء الله عليج تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج مجرد اخطاء بسيطه  :Smile: 

يزاج الله كل الخير الغاليه والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج والله يحقق امانيج ويثبت القرآن ف قلبج ويجعلج من حفظه القرآن الكريم يارب

واشكرج جزيل الشكر على جهودج ف تشجيع المشاركات فالحفظ  :Smile:  واسعدني تواجدج الغلا 


وسامحيني عالقصور

اختج فشفوش  :Smile:

----------


## جالكلين الشرق

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

جزاكم الله خير على هالموضوع وبارك الله في جهودكم

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
> 
> جزاكم الله خير على هالموضوع وبارك الله في جهودكم


 
يزاج الله خير اختي وتسلمين  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*خواتي* 

*رجعت بعنف تراني هههههههههه امزح*


*يالله*


*الي ما راجعت السورة*
*ترااااااااااااجع* 

** 


*انا فالانتظار*

----------


## الفارسة

> ماشاء الله عليج تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج مجرد اخطاء بسيطه 
> 
> يزاج الله كل الخير الغاليه والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج والله يحقق امانيج ويثبت القرآن ف قلبج ويجعلج من حفظه القرآن الكريم يارب 
> واشكرج جزيل الشكر على جهودج ف تشجيع المشاركات فالحفظ  واسعدني تواجدج الغلا  
> 
> وسامحيني عالقصور 
> 
> اختج فشفوش


الحمد لله على سلاااااااااامتج فشفووووووووشة سبحان الله توج على بالي أقول وينها البنت أكيد عندها ظروووووووووف ،، ولكم بااااااااااااك غناتي ^^ ،،

باركـ الله فيج غناتي ،، و السموحة عالأخطااااء تراها من السرعة و السرعة من الشيطاان  :Frown:  .. تسلمين فديتج على الوقت اللي عطيتينا إياااااااااه في التصحيح و ربي يجعله في ميزان حسنااتج ^^ ،،

ألتقــي فيكــن على خيييييير ^^ ،،

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> الحمد لله على سلاااااااااامتج فشفووووووووشة سبحان الله توج على بالي أقول وينها البنت أكيد عندها ظروووووووووف ،، ولكم بااااااااااااك غناتي ^^ ،،
> 
> باركـ الله فيج غناتي ،، و السموحة عالأخطااااء تراها من السرعة و السرعة من الشيطاان  .. تسلمين فديتج على الوقت اللي عطيتينا إياااااااااه في التصحيح و ربي يجعله في ميزان حسنااتج ^^ ،،
> 
> ألتقــي فيكــن على خيييييير ^^ ،،


 
*الله يسلمج الغاليه * 

*افا عليج الغاليه وقايله لكم لا تتسرعون هههههههههههه مو مشكله ماشاء الله تسميعج كان حلو كفايه وجودج نور موضوعي* 

*وان شاء الله نلتقى فالفردوس الاعلى يارب*

----------


## روح طموحه

مشكووره اختي فشفاشه  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

العفو غناتي روح طموحه  :Smile:

----------


## الخيزران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيديهم أنعاما فهم لها مالكون ( 71 ) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون ( 72 ) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون ( 73 ) واتخذوا من دون الله ءالهة لعلهم ينصرون ( 74 ) لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون ( 75 ) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ( 76 ) أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين ( 77 ) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم ( 78 ) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم (79 ) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون ( 80 ) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم ( 81 ) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون ( 82 ) فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون ( 83 ) "

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون ( 71 ) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون ( 72 ) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون ( 73 ) واتخذوا من دون الله ءالهة لعلهم ينصرون ( 74 ) لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون ( 75 ) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون ( 76 ) أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين ( 77 ) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم ( 78 ) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم (79 ) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون ( 80 ) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم ( 81 ) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون ( 82 ) فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون ( 83 ) "


 

*فالآيه رقم (71) أيدينا وليست أيديهم* 



*بارك الله فيج الغاليه على التسميع الطيب وعسى ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويثبته ف قلبج*

*ويرزقج الفردوس الأعلى يارب* 

*واشكرج من كل قلبي على وجودج ف موضوعي ومبادرتج بالحفظ* 

*عسى ربي يسعدج ويوفقج ويحقق امانيج ان شاء الله*

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## شجون 99

عذروني على التأخير لظروفي 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يس(1)والقرآن الحكيم (2إ)نك لمن المرسلين (3)على صراط مستقيم (4)تنزيل العزيز الرحيم( 5)لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آبائهم فهم غافلون(6)لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون (7)إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي الى الأذقان فهم مقمحون (8)جعلنا من بين أيدهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون (9) وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (10)إنما تنذر من أتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشرة بمغفرة وأجر كريم (11)إنا نحن نحي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شىء أحصيناه في إمام مبين (12) واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون (13) إذ أرسلنا إليهم إثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم لمرسلون (14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شىء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون (15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون (16) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين (17) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تتنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم (18) قالوا طائركم معكم أ~ن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون (19) وجآء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم أتبعوا المرسلين (20) أتبعوا من لا يسئلكم أجرا وهم مهتدون (21) وما لي لآأعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون (22) ءأتخذ من دونه ءالهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغني عني شفاعتهم شيء ولا ينقذون (23) إني إذن لفي ضلال مبين (24 ) إني آمنت بربكم فسمعون (25) قيل أدخل الجنة (26 ) قال ياليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين (27) وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين ( 28 )إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون (29 ) ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزءون (30) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون إنهم إليهم لا يرجعون( 31 ) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون (32 ) وأية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون (33) وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون( 34) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون( 35) سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون (36) وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون (37)والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم( 38) والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم (39) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون (40) واءية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون (41) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون (42) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون (43) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا الى حين (44) وإذا قيل لهم أتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون (45) وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين (46) وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين (47) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (48) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون (49) فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا الى أهلهم يرجعون (50) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث الى ربهم ينسلون (51) قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون (52) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون (53) فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون (54) إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون (55) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون (56) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون (57) سلام قول من رب رحيم (58) وأمتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون (59) ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم آلا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين (60) وأن أعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم (61) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون (62) هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون (63) أصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون (64) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون (65) ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون (66) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون (67) ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون (68) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين (69) لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين(70) أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون (71) وذللناها فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون (72) ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون (73) واتخذوا من دون الله ءالهة لعلهم ينصرون (74) لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون (75) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون(76) أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين (77) وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم (78) قل يحييها الذي أنشئها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم(79) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون (80) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم (81) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون (82) فسبحن الذي بيده ملكوت كل شئ وإليه ترجعون (83)

----------

